# Vagabond



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 17, 2004)

OMG this is such an awsome Manga. You people MUST read it someway somehow soon. I just read Vol. 15. Kojiro's story arc is so cool. A young guy like him taking on skilled adults outta no where. The fact that he is at a disadvantage because he is deaf makes him even cooler. And Musashi was so awsome when he beat baiken. People you got read this now. Its got to many awards for it to  be ignored. Also if anyone knows if an anime is being made yet please tell me.


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Nov 17, 2004)

Hell yeah!  This is my second favorite manga out right now (first being Berserk).  I don't know if an anime will do this series justice though.  The artwork is incredible in the manga.  I can't wait to see what happpens in Vol. 16.  Also, the author of this manga is also the author of Slam Dunk.


----------



## mpthread (Nov 17, 2004)

Vol 16 is already out and it is very awesome, Kojiro definatly kicks some serious ass Its also nice that viz is releasing this one at a quicker pace then the other series they are doing


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 18, 2004)

Did you guys notice that this is the actual Sasaki Kojiro! I thought that Matahachi had become Kojiro. I wonder what this means. Is there another Kojiro or has the story completly changed? Does anyone know of a fansite by the way?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 18, 2004)

GeniusShikamaru said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice that this is the actual Sasaki Kojiro! I thought that Matahachi had become Kojiro. I wonder what this means. Is there another Kojiro or has the story completly changed? Does anyone know of a fansite by the way?




Yeah, i was also confuse about this, but i think this is a different Kojiro, since they are suposse to have a legendary fight in the future.


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Nov 18, 2004)

GeniusShikamaru said:
			
		

> Did you guys notice that this is the actual Sasaki Kojiro! I thought that Matahachi had become Kojiro. I wonder what this means. Is there another Kojiro or has the story completly changed? Does anyone know of a fansite by the way?





Matahachi stole the real Kojiro's swordsmanship certificate from his friend.  Now Matahachi is pretending to be the real Kojiro because the real Kojiro has a high reputation now.  Matahachi is still a weakling.


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 23, 2004)

OMG you are right!!!! The guy that got killed was Tenki and not Kojiro. I wonder if Kojiro is alive still.  THis manga is so awsome I got get the next volume soon.


----------



## shadow_sand (Nov 23, 2004)

if you have onimusha you should know about these guyS. tHEY ARE ACTUAL REAL PEOPLE.


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 24, 2004)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> if you have onimusha you should know about these guyS. tHEY ARE ACTUAL REAL PEOPLE.



Clearly you don't know what you are actually talking about. In the Volumes themselves it contaings glossaries of the Real Actual People. Onimusha is severely wrong historically as well. I recommend you read this manga before dissing us. Plus this isn't a history book. Ofcourse some addition of fiction will be done to make the story more amazing. Go read it. And I ask you do you know who the real person that led the revolt adn is responsible for Nobunaga's death is. If you do then I give you props.


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Nov 26, 2004)

YO please post where to dl. I know its furtther along on the net.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Vagabond Discussion & Question Thread*

Can somebody link me to some Vagabond manga. I want to compare the first volume with VIZ and then keep reading if it isn't that butchered but at least preview it first.


----------



## Codde (Mar 6, 2005)

Well you can get it from ckmoney's irc channel... Not sure if the ones on there are scanned from viz's manga...


----------



## rock lee's apprentice (Mar 13, 2005)

I love vagabond its so cool my favorite character in that has to mushashi.


----------



## beansy (Mar 13, 2005)

All of the volumes in ckmoney are scanned from Viz. Vagabond is one of their Editor's Choice titles so it gets excellent treatment. No butchering like the Shounen Jump line. The books have excellent quality pages and come out once a month.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

So I've read the first 10 books. I need a kleenex or 50 for my pants. I mean, sex, samurai, and death...what else could a man want? Now I have to go and buy fucking vol. 11-20 unless anyone wants to be a GOD and link me to them either direct or irc. Don't tell me ckmoney cause they only have up to 10. The rest of Evangelion Girlfriend of Steel would be very much apreciated. And Berserk 256...yeah that's it. I love you all. Really, I do.


----------



## Nakajima (May 4, 2005)

Vagabond is a great manga isn't it?  I need to get the 4,10, and 20 +.


----------



## mow (May 4, 2005)

I love everything touched by Inoue Takehiko.

Im merging this thread with another Vagabond thread =]


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

Moe loves to merge the threads. lol. I've had at least 8 of my threads merged by moe. I love you moe. BUT WHERE CAN I GET VAGABOND 11+?! I mean. I have purchased 53 DVD's, 41 GN's, a wall scroll and countless boxes of pocky. Mainly men's and coconut crush. I have so many anime key chains i can't fit my wallet in my pocket without breaking a sweat. I think i deserve some stuff for free, eh?


----------



## mow (May 4, 2005)

LOL malice XD. I only merged 2 threads for you to this day!

And by jolly you have earned your free downloads, but I have no idea where to find it =[ Pm *pek*. He might have an idea of it's whereabouts.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (May 4, 2005)

Aww come on Moe, you've merged more than that. You've merged two in the past two days alone. This and the Hellsing one. You merged my Jazz one back in the day. So three, not eight. But still. lol


Stop nitpicking!  //moe


----------



## Codde (May 4, 2005)

Volume 18 was just released by mangasketchbook. Simply awesome... I just loved how they did that whole deal... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was awesome how they tied Kojiro with Takezo. I was wondering how it will go back to him. Then they walk on a battle field and boom, there is Takezo going crazy. Then both him and Kojiro go berserk on the enemies and "know not to attack each other because they are alike" or something like that. Ganosuke looks cool... 


 Can't wait till volume 19 is out and Vagabond becomes weely May 19th!(Same date for the release of Slam Dunk, 10 days After). PM if you want to know where to get up to 18.(Have to use IRC).

EDIT: Volume 19 out scanslated...


----------



## User Name (May 5, 2005)

WTF, why are you so defensive? It was not a attack. I just correct a mistake. That is not a attack. Simmer down, now LOL.

No, manga-sketchbook didn't translated it. Read the cover pages and stuff. These are scans of viz's manga book; therefore it is correct to call it viz's scans. [size=-5]since manga-sketchbook scanned it; manga-sketchbook's scans is also correct. [/size] Get over it. You've nothing to be mad about. It's not a attack. What made you think it's an attack is beyond me.


----------



## Codde (May 25, 2005)

Just read the raw that appeared in last week's Morning. The color pages were awesome, and things seem very interesting(I have yet to read volume 20 though so i don't know what leads up to it).


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems the 'fake' koujiro isn't such a pussy after all as he actually takes someoen down in a serious fight... but hten he goes to get what he was afterwards...


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 27, 2005)

*Vegabond the end of "Musasi vs Yoshioka Seijuro" [Ch188 spoiler]*


*Spoiler*: _ch188 _ 



Finally, Musasi and Yoshioka's fight ended with Yoshioka Seijuro's lose.
It was close and Yoshioka had upper hand at ch187, but 

I don't know about Seijuro's future.  because he seems to be nearly dead.  
Musasi cut nealy Seijuro in half from left part of neck to below right arm. 

The greatest battle in Vegabond has been ended. 
We all knew Musasi would cut Seijuro down because historically Musasi never lost a single battle until his death.  Well, if the story is similar to historical fact, Seijuro might survive and challenge Musasi again becasue I believe Yoshioka brothers fought Musasi in several times.  Unfortunately I don't know exact time.

But, it was a great chapter.  
The most hansome Samurai has been cut down.   I can hear female fans' cry. lol





Well, Vegabond is much more realistic than any Samurai manga out there. lol


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2005)

* Merged *


----------



## Codde (Jul 27, 2005)

Well after reading the result of the fight went ahead and look at the raw... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Really surprised at his growth (but then again I still need to read volume 20 and I only looked at the raws after that as I couldn't really read it...). From a coward that runs away and does nothing but pretending to be famous people and going to brothels all the time to defeating a very skilled and famed swordsman... ... Though that's the same guy that was Takezo's friend right? I could be wrong as I said I skipped over a volume ...


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome manga adaptation.  I finally watched the Samurai: Miyamoto Musashi trilogy last year, which stars Toshiro Mifune.  Now seeing parts of that film in manga form by the genius Inoue Takehiko is really cool.  I have yet to read the original book but will get round to it one day.  

The art in this manga is some of the best I've ever seen in manga form, its stunning really.


----------



## mpthread (Aug 6, 2005)

Does anyone know what the status of this manga is? I've been waiting for Vol 21 for months, I even went to J-town in Sf and couldnt find the raw for it.  Did the mangaka drop this title or something?


----------



## Codde (Aug 6, 2005)

mpthread said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the status of this manga is? I've been waiting for Vol 21 for months, I even went to J-town in Sf and couldnt find the raw for it.  Did the mangaka drop this title or something?


The mangaka took a break from the manga a while back but resumed it as a weekly manga(it was previously bi-weekly I believe) May 19th. So I don't think Volume 21 is out yet.


----------



## stopaz[ITA] (Sep 1, 2005)

TrueAlchemist said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ch188 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Could u give me the link u find the chapter?Vagabond is the only manga I can't read scans...
tnx


----------



## Codde (Sep 9, 2005)

Well it's certainly not dropped as they just "scanned" volume 20 and released it a few days ago.

Don't know any non-IRC place to get it though.


----------



## stopaz[ITA] (Sep 11, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well it's certainly not dropped as they just "scanned" volume 20 and released it a few days ago.
> 
> Don't know any non-IRC place to get it though.


Do you know a IRC channel in which I could find the chapters between 179 and 188?I don't use IRC but for vagabond I will do


----------



## Codde (Sep 11, 2005)

stopaz[ITA] said:
			
		

> Do you know a IRC channel in which I could find the chapters between 179 and 188?I don't use IRC but for vagabond I will do


179-188 are only available raw and in chapter form (manga is weekly but mangaka takes a break when a full tankoban's worth of chapter is done, and I guess resumes after a the volume is released I guess). 

If you still want to look at it raw #lurk on irc.irchighway has it. thelurker.net has the pack listing.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 11, 2005)

Which 'arc' do you prefer then? Sasaki Kojiro or Tak?zo's. 
Kojiro is definately a more intresting character IMO, but i at the same time love takezo's wildstyle, he's like a beast. I really loved the in volume 18(?) where they met and fought together, an amazing combo. And that was basically before they started to dedicate themself to the sword.


----------



## Codde (Sep 11, 2005)

Their "meeting" in volume 18 was an amazing moment IMO.

Well I like Takezo's character more and how much he's changed over time. I also tend to like the people he fights like the Chain and Sickle Guy (who he met much earlier in the manga, liked the use of a past characte), and also the genius monk is another one of my favorite characters. All in all I prefer Takezo's battle more. Tough I still like the Kojiro arc, I prefer Takezo's.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Sep 11, 2005)

Same here, I like Takezo's story more. But I didn't mind with the Kojiro arc, it was very well done, I love the story, and each arc's plot complement to create a hole story.
Gotta love old Takuan getting his ass pwned in Go, he's such a soor loser, great character like this are constantly popping out in Vagabond, good character development it's a tricky thing, the author knows exactly how to create each character. 

Also, it's not manga related, but I don't see any other place to ask this: there's chance of a Vagabond animation came out? The author has other works that became anime, like Slam Dunk and Buzzer Beater (space basket ball crazy manga), so why not?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2005)

Is really Vagabond based on a "true story" ?  :/


----------



## CABLE (Sep 18, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Is really Vagabond based on a "true story" ?  :/



Yes, I have yet to read vagabond but i know its based on Musashi Miyamoto, who was the master of 2 swords or something, watch the movies "Samurai", "Samurai 2", and "Samurai 3".  They are all about his life.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2005)

Fuck now i know pretty much how it'll end between Musashi and Kojiro ):


----------



## AmazinG (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow this manga is great im glad i started reading this. I am a fan of Takezo so far, his free spirit and vicious nature makes him one of the most interesting characters i have read in awhile.

(A couple of the .rar files came up as corrupted so i can't finish some of the volumes. I even tried other unzipping programs, any suggestions? Thanks in advance)


----------



## GeniusShikamaru (Sep 21, 2005)

My favorite characters up to the point I have read are:  Musashi, Kojiro(the real one), and Baiken.

I've seen other anime, manga, and games with characters called baiken that also use a type of chain and samurai style somewhat. Such as baiken in Guilty Gears. Does anyone know if Baiken too really existed and used a chain?


----------



## Simpsonia (Sep 21, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Yes, I have yet to read vagabond but i know its based on Musashi Miyamoto, who was the master of 2 swords or something, watch the movies "Samurai", "Samurai 2", and "Samurai 3".  They are all about his life.




Actually all of this is based "loosely" off of a book of titled Musashi. It was written in the mid 19th century by Eji Yoshikawa. It is considered (outside of The Tale of Genji) as one of the greatest Japanese pieces of literature written. Those 3 movies you mentioned are adaptions of this book. Yoshikawa wrote whats considered as Semi-Fiction. Musashi was a real swordsmen during that time period and few things are known of his life. Yoshikawa took what little was known and filled in the details and invented the Musashi as we know him today. I highly recomend the book as well as another by the author "Taiko" the tale of Hideyoshi Toyotoma's rise to power under Oda Nobunaga. But they are both very hefty reads, both weighing in at over 1000 pages.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 13, 2006)

Just finished reading vol.20 and I can't wait till vol.21 comes out scantalated.
The one and only character that I really hate has to be matamachi.  He is a good for nothing coward who I can't wait to see die.  My favorite characters so far have to be musashi and inshun. The Inshun arc was by far my favorite.  It really saddened me to find out inshun past and what happened to his family that truly was messed up.  Kojiro is also a great character and the way Inoue intertwined the destinies of him and musashi was truly great storytelling imo.  I can't wait to see the final battles of musashi, even though I know how they will end up, I just cant wait to see how inoue illustrates them.


----------



## Chi (Jan 13, 2006)

Inshun, for some reason, reminds of Ikkaku from "Bleach" 


*Spoiler*: _Historycal spoiler_ 




Well.. From what i read about Musashi. Kojiro was the master of "Tsubane Gaeshi" (Hajime no Ippo anyone? ) style. And Musashi bet him defeated him in one blow with a piece of wood (if i remember correctly).
And Musashi is founder of fightining style with two swords, so we'll probably soon see him using 2 swords more often..
Can't wait for the new chapters


----------



## Codde (Jan 13, 2006)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> Just finished reading vol.20 and cant wait till vol.21 comes out scantalated.
> The one and only character that I really hate has to be matamachi he is a good for nothing coward who I cant wait to see die.  My favorite characters so far have to be musashi and inshun.  The Inshun arc was by far my favorite.  It really saddened me to find out inshun past and what happened to his family truly messed up.  Kojiro is also a great character and the way Inoue intertwined the destinies of musashi and kojiro was truly great storytelling imo.  Cant wait to see the final battles of musashi, even though i know how they will end up, I just cant wait to see how inoue illustrates them.


I'd have to agree on all points, aside from hating Matamachi. Though I don't neccessarily like him, his mom (or grandmother?) is a lot more detestable.... but Inshun and the arc involving him were definitely my favorites. 

Well volume 21 was released in Japan about 2 or 3 months ago, so hopefully Viz will release it in the next few months. Unfortunately, there's no scanslator (only scanslator scans Viz's release...).


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 14, 2006)

Really I did not know that, what about mangasketch book do they just scan viz's version and claim it as their own?

And about matamachi's mom i think there is a famous quote out there like "there is no rage like that of a mother who has lost her son.." or something like that.  And since she thought she lost her son she is full of rage and anger,but i must agree she is quite detestable.

And another question I have is whether the real Sasaki Kojiro was deaf or not.  Or is that a plot device used by inoue.  I tried looking up the bio of sasaki kojiro but all I get is his final battle with musashi.


----------



## Codde (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I doubt they claim it as their own.... considering the "100% Illegal Manga" page they always tend to have at the end of chapters on their releasesand they always tend to keep the viz logos on the covers and whatnot. 

As far as I know he wasn't deaf, but I don't neccessarily know a lot about that matter, but it's probably just an addition in Vagabond, at least that's what I gather from searching around.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks, for the info.

I never noticed the viz logos and I always thought they kept that '100% illegal' manga there b/c vagabond is licensed and they still release it.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 15, 2006)

So I have a question.  Does Vagabond have nay good romance or fan service in it?


----------



## Codde (Jan 15, 2006)

Fan service? ... I don't recall any.... Romance? Minimal, but not non-existent.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 15, 2006)

Even Musashi needed some booty.


----------



## Dangu (Jan 15, 2006)

can someone please upload volumes 6 and 8?...i need them to catch up to the rest of the manga...the ones i found were always corrupted/missing...


----------



## Codde (Jan 15, 2006)

Volume 6:

Volume 8:


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2006)

Bumping this for posterity, and to see who among the Vagabond fans on NF would be interested in starting up a pimping project similar to the Berserk Manga Pimping Project. 

I ask because I would have no problems giving help to set it up and because I am VERY eager to lay hands on this manga. I would get it from the mangacult ftp but the transfers always fail and it takes me a ridiculously long amount of time to even get one volume.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 10, 2006)

^Awesome, peK. 

*kills that guy with a jkingler! rep*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 16, 2006)

This manga (Volume 9) just had me cracking up:

"What's wrong, Mufata?"


----------



## jkingler (Mar 17, 2006)

You can get the manga in .cbr format from torrentspy or you can get it in your typical [main folder -> subfolders -> jpeg] format from the site above. I did both.


----------



## SSJLance (Mar 18, 2006)

I think torrentspy was the place I got it from, and the program I use to view is called CDisplay or something like that, it's a pretty cool program to view manga with.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 20, 2006)

So far the Musashi/Seijuuro fight has to be the best one out of the lot. God that was an awesome ending.

I'm soooo looking forward to the Musashi/Kojiro battle. 'Tis going to be the shit, I tell you.

And are there any good mIRC channels with raw chapters of Vagabond? I'm looking for Chapters 192+. Got everything else from #lurk.


----------



## Codde (Mar 20, 2006)

When did Musashi fight Seijuuro (don't recall who he was...)?

Well I have chapters 202-204 and I could pm you a link where to find the latest chapter released, though not sure where to get it on IRC. Not sure where to get 193-201. 

It'd be nice if a group were to pick up Vagabond and scanslate it instead of waiting for the volume release in Japan then afterwards waiting for Viz's release, then some more waiting till it's scanned.


----------



## Codde (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's chapters 202-204 raw. 
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Yeah I remember them now, though I need to re-read the earlier parts of Vagabond... the Inshun vs. Takezo fight is stilll my favorite.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 20, 2006)

I think in favorites... mine would be Kojiro and Denshichirou's little bout. That one was pretty nice too.

And thanks Code!

Now... to find the 192-201 chapters.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

I second that emotion.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2006)

* merged two big Vagabond threads *

Currently uploading the v21 raw if anyone want's it. Have had it for some time without thinking of it. >.>

Edit:

*Vagabond volume 21 RAW*​


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 5, 2006)

Teh sweetness! *glomps pek*

EDIT: Aaaaand then I realized I've had 21 for a long long time... >.> I'm waiting on 22... *smacks self*

Still worth the rep I gave you though.

EDIT2: Hey pek, you wouldn't happen to have raw chapters after volume 21 wouldja? They're chapters 189+. I'm trying to get 193-201.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Apr 6, 2006)

Will anyone be doing translations for vol 21 any time soon?


----------



## Codde (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the only group that has released it in the past as far as I know only scans Viz's releases. So I guess it might be sometime after that is released unless some other group picks it up.


----------



## Axass (Apr 11, 2006)

If you're wondering, volume 21 from Viz comes out June 20th, volume 22 comes out August 15th. Quite a long wait. =/


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

So thats when it comes in stores in June?  So scans should come a few weeks before that, hopefully.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 14, 2006)

Has any chapters after 206 come out? I'm just wondering since ritualscanforge seems to have gone on hiatus... and i don't know where else to get recent chaps.

Another thing that kinda irks me... do you guys think Takehiko will make us wait a whole lot until the Musashi/Kojiro fight? 'Cause I think Musashi killed Kojiro in his late twenties. He's still like 22 here...


----------



## Codde (Apr 14, 2006)

Well didn't Takehiko say that the manga will go weekly (it was biweekly I think until a year ago) but every volume release there's a short break? I believe Volume 22 as just recently released in Japan (or is going to be), so I guess there might be a break for a few weeks then it'll resume weekly. That was the case in the past 2 releases I think. Every x amount of chapters(x being how many chapters that'll be in the volume, I think 10 or 11). So no I don't think any chapters have been released recently.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah. Thankies Code.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Apr 15, 2006)

Pek, I love you in a totally heterosexual manner. Thank you.


----------



## Franckie (May 2, 2006)

For those who want it:Vagabond vol 22 raw


----------



## Bergelmir (May 5, 2006)

*drools* Shweet. Thanks Franckie!

Any word on chapters after 206? Still haven't found anything yet. Hopefully something will pop up this or next week.


----------



## ETA (Jun 18, 2006)

Just for the word, volume twenty-one will be officially released by Viz in just two days. All I can say is that my _Vagabond_ fix will soon be satisfied. Much love.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2006)

Just letting y'all know that Volume 23 is being sold. Got my copy from Lawsons just now.  It'll be out over the net soon methinks.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 11, 2006)

I just got my hands on the latest chaps via the pimping project and have to say vagabond still has me fascinated by its story even after not reading a chap in five months. Sasaki kojiri finally meeting his imposter, and is about to save the man who has been exploiting his fame is classic plot development. The irony, oh the irony. I hope inoue shows kojiro's swallow cut style of fighting.


----------



## ☠ (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm probably going to be lynched for this, but I'm finding myself less than impressed with _Vagabond_. I'm surprised by this simply because it was recommended to me by people who's opinions I respect.

Don't get me wrong the art is beautiful and I do plan to continue reading the manga, but... Really, I'm having issues with certain aspects of the plot and character deveolpment (of which there is barely any).

I'm only a few chapters into Volume 3 and I can't go any further at the moment. I'm reading Yoshikawa's _Musashi_ and I don't want the manga to spoil me about anything, so I need to read a bit more of the book before I can switch back to the manga.

Hopefully, the further along I am in the story the less the manga will disappoint me.


----------



## Chi (Feb 5, 2007)

What development do you expect after reading, like, 3 volumes of the manga.

Believe me, Musashi will come all the way from arrogant kid to mature and skilled swordsman, philosopher, painter and sculptor.
Tell me that's not a character development.

Though, manga and novel follow the same plot, some characters are completely different (one of the brightest examples might be Sasaki Kojirou). And some minor plots and arcs are written differentely.
Manga also puts more thoughts and explanations in the philosophy of the sword and Musashi's learning swordsmanship.

That makes manga interesting even though you have read the novel.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 20, 2007)

This is been dead for awhile. A little bit of news, volume 24 is coming out by Viz on february 20th and the release date for volume 25 is may 15th


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 22, 2007)

Can you guess which manga is back from its break?

Vagabond_ch225.zip"]Chapter 225 from MangaHelpers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ueda is probably still alive, but god damn! His face got sliced off...


----------



## Tokito (Mar 22, 2007)

225
*Spoiler*: __ 




Well yeah Ueda got his ass handed to Musashi. Doubtful if he can fight back.
I wonder if Musashi slays his way through them or use a hit an run tactic
.


----------



## Bresakar (Mar 22, 2007)

WHOA! Damn good chapter, thanks a lot for providing it!


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 23, 2007)

Inoue did it again 
vol 25:


----------



## Drizzt (Mar 23, 2007)

Tokito said:


> 225
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Musashi will do the hit and run tactic - if the Inoue continue to based it on Yoshikawa's novel.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 6, 2007)

227
*Spoiler*: __ 




Awesome chapter. However seems like Inoue decided to let Musashi have some hack'n slay fun with the poor leftovers from Yoshioka.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2007)

has 227 been translated yet, I know 226 was released just recently.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 6, 2007)

Well raw and translation for 227 are out Link removed


----------



## Zephos (Apr 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro 
2.Miike 
3.Kurando 
4.Yoichibe 
5.Horikawa
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya 
8.Azuma 
9.Toji
10.Ueda 




Its like a countdown at this point.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 6, 2007)

Mmmh I am wondering. Anyone heard/owns/knows where to get the scans of the 2 art books "Water" and "Sumi" ;?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2007)

Zephos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll admit it, I lol'ed


----------



## Zephos (Apr 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro  
2.Miike  
3.Kurando  
4.Yoichibe  
5.Horikawa 
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya  
8.Azuma  
9.Toji 
10.Ueda 




And another ones gone.
And another ones gone.
Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Ram (Apr 18, 2007)

oh wow, it just looks like it's going to be a blood bath for like 10 chapters straight if this carries on.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro 
2.Miike 
3.Kurando 
4.Yoichibe 
5.Horikawa 
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya 
8.Azuma 
9.Toji 
10.Ueda




I didn't even realize we'd lost one until the translation.


----------



## Tokito (May 7, 2007)

230
I am starting to feel sorry for them .....


----------



## Zephos (May 7, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro  
2.Miike  
3.Kurando  
4.Yoichibe  
5.Horikawa 
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya 
8.Azuma 
9.Toji 
10.Ueda 




TWO more folks.
TWO.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

Wow, they really are dropping like flies.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

What's the official count now Zephos?


----------



## Zephos (May 11, 2007)

I seem to have miscounted in 230, that beady eyed guy wasn't Tagaya after all. 

No more seemed to die in 231 either.

3 more folks. 3 more.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2007)

Miscount?  Well still more badass killing then.  Can't complain.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 3, 2007)

Did Mushashi really defeat 70 people at the same time?


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Not at the same time. One after another.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah that's what I meant. So it's historically accurate cuz I find it hard to believe that a human has enough stamina and strength to kill 70 people one after another.


----------



## Yak (Jun 3, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Yeah that's what I meant. So it's historically accurate cuz I find it hard to believe that a human has enough stamina and strength to kill 70 people one after another.



For his time period Musashi was of exceptional build, he was very tall and strong and supposedly had a lot of stamina. Pair that up with his skill and naturally good reflexes and it's not that super-human anymore.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 4, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Yeah that's what I meant. So it's historically accurate cuz I find it hard to believe that a human has enough stamina and strength to kill 70 people one after another.



The manga follows a fictional book, based on the life of the real Miyamoto Musashi but rather embellished. Musashi actually surprise killed a 12 year old (also head of dojo)  then ran from the force of men.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> usashi challenged Yoshioka Seijūrō, master of the Yoshioka School, to a duel. Seijūrō accepted, and they agreed to a duel outside Rendaiji in Rakuhoku, in the northern part of Kyoto on 8 March 1604. Musashi arrived late, greatly irritating Seijūrō. They faced off, and Musashi struck a single blow, per their agreement. This blow struck Seijūrō on the left shoulder, knocking him out, and crippling his left arm. He apparently passed on the headship of the school to his equally accomplished brother, Yoshioka Denshichirō, who promptly challenged Musashi for revenge. The duel variously took place in Kyoto outside a temple, Sanjūsangen-dō. Denshichirō wielded a staff reinforced with steel rings (or possibly with a ball-and-chain attached), while Musashi arrived late a second time. Musashi disarmed Denshichirō and defeated him. This second victory outraged the Yoshioka clan, whose head was now the 12-year old Yoshioka Matashichiro. They assembled a force of archers, riflemen, swordsmen, and challenged Musashi to a duel outside Kyoto, near Ichijoji Temple. Musashi broke his previous habit of arriving late, and came to the temple hours early. Hidden, Musashi assaulted the force, killing Matashichiro, and escaping while being attacked by dozens of their supporters. With the death of Matashichiro, the branch of the Yoshioka School was destroyed.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 26, 2007)

The real life Musahi was really awesome but a bit cruel to kill a 12-years old child even if the child is the head of a dojo.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 27, 2007)

abakuskulram said:


> The real life Musahi was really awesome but a bit cruel to kill a 12-years old child even if the child is the head of a dojo.



I think its interesting to see how the real history deviates from the story version.  Musashi wrote a beautiful book, but his morals would be questionable at best in the modern world.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _lol He just pulled a Mike Tyson_


----------



## Zephos (Jun 30, 2007)

yo586 said:


> I think its interesting to see how the real history deviates from the story version.  Musashi wrote a beautiful book, but his morals would be questionable at best in the modern world.



Everyones would be back than, I mean the Yoshioka using riflemen and archers against him?
Lame.


----------



## paperkut (Jul 31, 2007)

waiting for the sub...hope we can finally move on to something else in this chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Just finished up volume 11, I started Vagabond last week and man am I ever enjoying it. It's so tense. O_O

I'm pissed at Musashi for leaving Otsu and Jotaro behind and journeying on his own. I really hope the trio reunite soon.

As for Matahachi, I hope he dies.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2007)

Keep reading, it's a great series that needs more fans.


----------



## Zephos (Aug 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro  
2.Miike 
3.Kurando  
4.Yoichibe 
5.Horikawa 
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya  
8.Azuma 
9.Toji 
10.Ueda 




My god, the numbers are low.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn, this Sasaki Kojiro arc is boring the hell out of me, I want my Musashi. >o<


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

^What?  Srsly?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, he's not one of my favorite characters, he's a little boring compared to Musashi.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 5, 2007)

238, get it while its hot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ten Swords Count:
1.Otaguro 
2.Miike 
3.Kurando 
4.Yoichibe 
5.Horikawa 
6.Fujiie 
7.Tagaya 
8.Azuma 
9.Toji 
10.Ueda 

And no more fodder members either, they're all dead now except the above three.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update.  I'm glad that there is someone keeping score.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2007)

Strays just released ch.239 and 240.  DL from their site:The Anbu FC


----------



## Spike (Nov 18, 2007)

which chapter did Musashi get to Kyoto?


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 20, 2007)

this thread looks ssooo dead.
new Vagabond reader

well, I sure enjoyed this manga, the story and the art is just amazing, no flow. finished it all in 2 days, yeah i'm a manga monster.
the only thing that i didnt like is the pace. god, sometimes it's damn too slow. musashi vs monk (bold dude) fight lasted for three volumes for god's sake. aside this, the rest is perfect.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 23, 2007)

Well here is some news to vagabond fans although it doesnt have much to do with the manga. Inoue was in NY a couple days ago and he painted a mural in Books Kinokuniya, here are some images..


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2007)

btw, 241 and 242 raws r available on MH.


----------



## Codde (Dec 2, 2007)

I suppose this is relevant since there's some Vagabond discussion in the interviews.


here

The most interesting thing is what he said in the last interview.



> Q: This is an ongoing series, right? How many volumes do you foresee that this story will be when it's completed?
> 
> TI: (laughs, then pauses for a bit) I think maybe 29 volumes... less than 30, probably, but I'm not sure. (Note: Vagabond is up to 27 volumes in Japan so far)



It seems like he's planning to end Vagabond in about 20 chapters? Though it seems like he only plans to cover the earlier part of his life, so it could possibly finish nicely in that time-span.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2007)

raw 243 is out too on MH.
to tell truth, i didn get at all what was going on.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 3, 2007)

Code said:


> It seems like he's planning to end Vagabond in about 20 chapters? Though it seems like he only plans to cover the earlier part of his life, so it could possibly finish nicely in that time-span.



Had a feeling this series would only go for a few more volumes. I doubt I'll be rush Inoue has done a great job in this series.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 3, 2007)

The art in this series is so good I was afraid it might be monthly.  So I wiki it and not only is this series weekly but the mangaka is doing another series at the same time!? Takehiko Inuoe is my new hero.

I'm currently on volume 14 and I have a question.  Why is the author bothering to tell Sasaki Kojiro's past when the current Kojiro is actually Matahachi? It's interesting and all but I'm just kind of confused on that point.

If this question is answered later just tell me 'keep reading.'


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2007)

woah there is actually a thread for vagabond!

hey did the translation for the latest chapter turn up?

i don't see it on MH anymore


----------



## yo586 (Dec 3, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> If this question is answered later just tell me 'keep reading.'



Keep reading


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

I hope Inou-Sensei does a Musashi vs. Kojiro as the ending.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 3, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I hope Inou-Sensei does a Musashi vs. Kojiro as the ending.



So.....do you know anything about the "Musashi" novel or what?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 3, 2007)

If you read the interview on the previous page you would know why I said that. Naw shit, I know about it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2007)

What the hell, why does no one discuss this manga, no wonder Berserk is crushing it in that voting thread.

There are Scans through 143 and I was still on 140.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 30, 2007)

I just did my third reread of it.
Reading the 70 man battle after reading the whole Yoshioka arc in a row is really depressing. The series will pretty much have to do a "overcoming nihilism" sort of storyline for Musashi now.
Volume 21 is still the greatest in the series.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 30, 2007)

That battle did have kind of a somber feel between all the great action from Takezo.  I loved when it showed his vision in that water color.  I thought the ending was fitting but once again I'm at a cliffhanger with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Takezo getting stabbed...


 I wonder how close he is to his duel with Kojiro at this point?  Maybe Takezo will find his answer by fighting his rival.  Kojiro looked amazing in the most recent chapter.

I thought the Seijuro fight was probably the best in the series also.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Volume 21 is still the greatest in the series.



Volume 13 would disagree with you


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

oh man, it's been so long since i read vagabond *goes catches up*


----------



## Musha Shugyo (武者修行) (Jan 6, 2008)

*Battle Royal.*

Musashi is very close to fighting Kojiro. 

According the volume 27...

After Musashi defeated Yoshioka's (Yoshioka's eventually became Dye-workers, which still can be found in modern Japan), he asked himself where he should go next. At the same time, Kojiro has been asking Koetsu (the sword sharpener) and his wife 3 times a day for the where abouts of Musashi. It ends with Kojiro drawing Musashi's name in the snow and Musashi turns his head all of a sudden looking like he sensed Kojiro's urge to find him. 

I think the duel should be coming up very soon now, which also makes me feel sad that the Manga maybe ending soon. 

I think in this version of the story, both Takezo and Kojiro is longing to fight each other already. In fact, they already did fight with wooden sticks as swords, and Musashi won (although he had to lose an arm for it). Kojiro wanted to draw his real sword for a real fight; he stopped when he noticed the sun was setting (maybe Kojiro was worried about his ability to see in the dark, since he's deaf, and there are no lights present outside that house).

In the most recent chapter of Vagabond 243, Kojiro used his famous technique Tsubame Gaeshi on Kohei (Leaving him that huge scar on his face in the earlier chapters). Musashi hasn't invented Niten Ichi Ryu yet, but he will have to face Sasaki's Tsubame Gaeshi.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 6, 2008)

The duel between them dosen't happend for something like 6 years later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2008)

God damn that is long.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 6, 2008)

i really wouldnt like these two to fight eachother right now. there's one dude (grandson of one of the invincibles, forgot name) left to fight. takezo's fame should spread around more after defeating of 70 men.
it's very early to finish up this manga.


----------



## Musha Shugyo (武者修行) (Jan 6, 2008)

*Uh....*

While that maybe true, but please consider these facts...

Fact 1: You cannot compare or use real historical time frames to measure this Manga. A good portion of it is created based on the vision of great novelist Eiji Yoshikawa. Meaning that a lot of the story contents are fictional, it does not go by what actually happened in history. (*For example, Musashi defeating Kojiro with a wooden roar. Musashi used sun glare from the sea to blind Kojiro. These are all made up by story writers to create drama.*) If somehow you're one of those people that believes the above bold text religiously, you need to do more 'actual' historical research.

Fact 2: If you read all the volumes of this Manga you'll know for a fact that not every single year of Musashi's life is described in detail. When he left Miyamoto, the story skipped what, 3 years of his life? The same applies to Kojiro's story arc. 

As much as I love this Manga and I never want it to end, but it definitely is close to being finished.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 6, 2008)

There's an interview on the previous page where Inoue says he plans on ending it by about volume 29.

I love this manga, but it's always nice to have a complete story.  I hear there's an artbook coming out soon.  Anyone know about it?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> There's an interview on the previous page where Inoue says he plans on ending it by about volume 29.
> 
> I love this manga, but it's always nice to have a complete story.  I hear there's an artbook coming out soon.  Anyone know about it?



Actually an artbook was released a couple of months ago.  I believe it's called Water or something like that.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 7, 2008)

Musha Shugyo (????) said:


> While that maybe true, but please consider these facts...
> 
> Fact 1: You cannot compare or use real historical time frames to measure this Manga. A good portion of it is created based on the vision of great novelist Eiji Yoshikawa. Meaning that a lot of the story contents are fictional, it does not go by what actually happened in history. (*For example, Musashi defeating Kojiro with a wooden roar. Musashi used sun glare from the sea to blind Kojiro. These are all made up by story writers to create drama.*) If somehow you're one of those people that believes the above bold text religiously, you need to do more 'actual' historical research.
> 
> ...



This isn't historical nitpicking, this is a pretty big fact.
For one thing, niether Musashi or Kojiro are on the level of "UBER SWORDSMAN" at this point. Thier masters but not on the level of say, Musashi becoming a "Sword Saint". 
Also, they aren't even rivals yet, they have met once as swordsmen (the Sekigahara time dosen't count) and are now conscious of eachother, but not rivals. 
And than there's the matter of the Matahachi/Osugi/Otsu storyline being almost completely unresolved.
Regardless of what Inoue says I don't think were almost done at all.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 7, 2008)

That's true, there does seem to be a lot of unresolved material right now..but it is only supposed to be his early life right?

I would love to get my hands on that art book.  Vagabond has my favorite art of any manga, especially with the colored pages.  Doesn't come out until September in America though.


----------



## Musha Shugyo (武者修行) (Jan 7, 2008)

*OMFG...*

To the poster Zephos,



> This isn't historical nitpicking, this is a pretty big fact.


I'm not sure where you got your "facts" from, but sir you are incorrect. Historical fact about Musashi is so different from Vagabond, if you really researched about it you would be shocked. (Meaning close to 60 ~ 70% of the story line is completely made up by Yoshikawa.) I don't want to repeat this but I will if I have to; Vagabond is a Manga created from the "Fictional biography of Musashi" written by a "Novelist". Can you not understand that this "Manga" does not go by actual historical facts? 

i.e. (I could go on forever but I'll just list a few): Musashi did not defeat Kojiro with a roar. Kojiro wasn't born deaf. Yoshioka Kempo did not die of natural death. Musashi doesn't look half as good as Inoue's face design, infact he had skin disease. I'll stop for now, to know more you might wanna do your own historical reading.



> For one thing, niether Musashi or Kojiro are on the level of "UBER SWORDSMAN" at this point.


How old are you... lol "Uber Swordsman"... ok dude.. (I guess Musashi just taking out the entire Yoshioka clan does not make him a bit uber? And just a side note, you know that uber is a German word for Good?)



> Thier masters but not on the level of say, Musashi becoming a "Sword Saint".


What are you trying to say? Ok, if I understood you correctly, you're trying to say that Musashi and Kojiro aren't Master yet? I'm sorry but.. why is that relevant? And did you know that Kojiro already started his own style of fighting called Gan-ryu and Musashi was not a "Sword Saint" until his late 60's and he became much more of a "Sword Saint" after he's dead.



> Also, they aren't even rivals yet, they have met once as swordsmen (the Sekigahara time dosen't count) and are now conscious of eachother, but not rivals.


You basically just told every Vagabond fan that you have not read the entire chapters of this great art piece. They have already dueled with wooden sticks at Koetsu's house, Musashi was the winner (He lost an arm to Kojiro but in return Kojiro was gutted by him.)



> And than there's the matter of the Matahachi/Osugi/Otsu storyline being almost completely unresolved.


Two words for you, unimportant characters. Another historical fact to make you understand, Musashi died without a wife, alone in a cave.



> Regardless of what Inoue says I don't think were almost done at all.


.... Just wonderful... So I guess God died and you took over his job? 

Lastly.. if you want to correct someone's post, have sufficient knowledge on the matter first, thank you very very much.


----------



## chiveri (Jan 8, 2008)

Can somebody pls tell me where i can read this manga online?


----------



## Zephos (Jan 8, 2008)

> I'm not sure where you got your "facts" from, but sir you are incorrect. Historical fact about Musashi is so different from Vagabond, if you really researched about it you would be shocked. (Meaning close to 60 ~ 70% of the story line is completely made up by Yoshikawa.) I don't want to repeat this but I will if I have to; Vagabond is a Manga created from the "Fictional biography of Musashi" written by a "Novelist". Can you not understand that this "Manga" does not go by actual historical facts?



Can you not understand that something based on history does on some level follow the skeleton of history?
Is it so incomprehensible that the fact that thier duel happends 6 years after now is something Inoue might still try to do?

Its hilarious how youv'e taken "welp the date is pretty far" to mean "THIS IS A HISTORICAL DOCUMENT FORGED FROM TRUTH WITH A PEN MADE BY THE REAL MUSASHI".
For crying out loud. Try to not argue in extremes.



> How old are you... lol "Uber Swordsman"... ok dude.. (I guess Musashi just taking out the entire Yoshioka clan does not make him a bit uber? And just a side note, you know that uber is a German word for Good?)



No kidding.
In english vernacular it emphasizes incredible power. Don't get into a semntics arguement.
Taking out the Yoshioka puts him nowhere near Sekishusai. 



> What are you trying to say? Ok, if I understood you correctly, you're trying to say that Musashi and Kojiro aren't Master yet? I'm sorry but.. why is that relevant?



When I read a story about a man becoming one of the greatest in his field, I expect to see him become the greatest in his field.



> And did you know that Kojiro already started his own style of fighting called Gan-ryu and Musashi was not a "Sword Saint" until his late 60's and he became much more of a "Sword Saint" after he's dead.



I don't expect to see all the way to that point. But we sure as hell need to see more than this. 
I know what ganryu is. How is that relevant to this at all?



> You basically just told every Vagabond fan that you have not read the entire chapters of this great art piece. They have already dueled with wooden sticks at Koetsu's house, Musashi was the winner (He lost an arm to Kojiro but in return Kojiro was gutted by him.)



You have also displayed your inability to read my posts.
I clearly mentioned them already having met. They aren't rivals yet.
A rivalry isn't something you get from just meeting and having one good natured play-fight.



> Two words for you, unimportant characters. Another historical fact to make you understand, Musashi died without a wife, alone in a cave.



Fucking lol.
Refer to your own comments above.
Hypocracy.



> .... Just wonderful... So I guess God died and you took over his job?



Authors are not infalliable, Iv'e read enough manga to know that when authors make estimates to length that it isn't something to take seriously.



> Lastly.. if you want to correct someone's post, have sufficient knowledge on the matter first, thank you very very much.



Hypocracy and irrelevant condescending assumptions and fact dropping will sink a ship alot faster.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> That's true, there does seem to be a lot of unresolved material right now..but it is only supposed to be his early life right?
> 
> I would love to get my hands on that art book.  Vagabond has my favorite art of any manga, especially with the colored pages.  Doesn't come out until September in America though.



I could have gotten my hands on it at Anime Expo 2007, but I got the Berserk and MGS artbook instead.  But it's still a great artbook nonetheless.


----------



## Musha Shugyo (武者修行) (Jan 8, 2008)

*Last response..*

To poster Zephos,

I read this somewhere in a book before, "God did not distribute the gift of intelligence evenly among men." You sir are a living example of what that writer was describing.



> 1. Can you not understand that something based on history does on some level follow the skeleton of history?
> 2. Is it so incomprehensible that the fact that thier duel happends 6 years after now is something Inoue might still try to do?
> 
> 3. Its hilarious how youv'e taken "welp the date is pretty far" to mean "THIS IS A HISTORICAL DOCUMENT FORGED FROM TRUTH WITH A PEN MADE BY THE REAL MUSASHI".
> 4. For crying out loud. Try to not argue in extremes.



It is you who are not understanding, at the same time, completely ignoring other people's posts. Not to mention it is very difficult to understand your train of thought, because you contradict yourself very often.

1. I already mentioned in previous post, Vagabond is based on a Novel, while 70% of it maybe fictional 30% of does follow what happened in real history. This further proves that you do not read or simply just ignore what other people are posting.
2. No, it is purely *your assumption* of what Inoue "might" do, while we asians already know for a fact that it is ending soon.
3. Wait a minute, again I'm lost from your train of thought. If Inoue keeps going for another 6 years of Musashi's life, doesn't that = "THIS IS A HISTORICAL DOCUMENT FORGED FROM TRUTH WITH A PEN MADE BY THE REAL MUSASHI"?
4. This part you are right, I really shouldn't argue in extremes with a dumb ass.



> No kidding.
> 1. In english vernacular it emphasizes incredible power. Don't get into a semntics arguement.
> 2. Taking out the Yoshioka puts him nowhere near Sekishusai.



1. Genius sir, yet you contradict yourself some more. Someone who doesn't have incredible power can take out 70 people on their own. 
2. I already mentioned earlier, he isn't nearly as famous in the world of Kenjitsu till he's late 60's and after his death. (Where he started to apply his knowledge of the sword into arts, sculpture, calligraphy, paintings etc.)



> 1. When I read a story about a man becoming one of the greatest in his field, I expect to see him become the greatest in his field.



1. What you need to do is stop repeating yourself. This is getting repetitive but I'll say again, he did not become the greatest there is by defeating Kojiro. He became a national hero in his late ages and towards his death when he completed Go Rin No Sho. 



> 1. I don't expect to see all the way to that point. But we sure as hell need to see more than this.
> 2. I know what ganryu is. How is that relevant to this at all?



1. You think Inoue gives a shit about what you want? Or how successful he can end a legendary novel?
2. You are simply trying to express in your previous post that they have to get to the level of "Sword Saint" before they are allowed (by you) to duel. I am simply pointing out that Kojiro is already strong enough to create his own style of fighting, does not need to get to their late 60's before they can take a whack at each other.



> 1. You have also displayed your inability to read my posts.
> 2. I clearly mentioned them already having met. They aren't rivals yet.
> 3. A rivalry isn't something you get from just meeting and having one good natured play-fight.



1. I read your post perfectly, but found it often difficult to make sense out of it.
2. They aren't rivals yet in your book? lol
3. Again, your trying to form things solid by your own comprehension of the story line.



> Fucking lol.
> 1. Refer to your own comments above.
> Hypocracy.



1. Please go study the true history of Musashi, not novels, not stories written by other people. I'm talking about actual historical documents, if you have the ability to do some decent research and not just read shit out of Wikipedia.



> 1. Authors are not infalliable, Iv'e read enough manga to know that when authors make estimates to length that it isn't something to take seriously.



1. Yes sir, we should all just go by your script of what should and should not happen. Because after all, you are the Saint of all Mangas yes?



> 1. Hypocracy and irrelevant condescending assumptions and fact dropping will sink a ship alot faster.



1. Here is also an advise to you. "It's better to keep your mouth shut and be considered an idiot than opening your mouth thus removing all benefits of a doubt."

Lastly... to people like you there's simply no reason to post replies. I hope God can save your poor soul because obviously I can't.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 8, 2008)

> I read this somewhere in a book before, "God did not distribute the gift of intelligence evenly among men." You sir are a living example of what that writer was describing.



Nothing says "I am a prentious asshole" like quoting an obscure source just to say the equivalent of "LOL U DUMB".
Please.



> It is you who are not understanding, at the same time, completely ignoring other people's posts. Not to mention it is very difficult to understand your train of thought, because you contradict yourself very often.



Your the only one I'm replying to, there are no "peoples".
I doubt anything youve found is bigger than the contradiction in your last post.



> 1. I already mentioned in previous post, Vagabond is based on a Novel, while 70% of it maybe fictional 30% of does follow what happened in real history. This further proves that you do not read or simply just ignore what other people are posting.



30% following history = following a skeleton of history.
Exactly what I said. My whole point. You just confirmed it. Thanks.



> 2. No, it is purely *your assumption* of what Inoue "might" do, while we asians already know for a fact that it is ending soon.



Haha, post defenitive proof that its ending soon. Also don't pull the "we asians" bullshit. Ten bucks says what you are considering proof I have already seen.
Which, by the way, might mean it time jumps to six years later before the finale.



> 3. Wait a minute, again I'm lost from your train of thought. If Inoue keeps going for another 6 years of Musashi's life, doesn't that = "THIS IS A HISTORICAL DOCUMENT FORGED FROM TRUTH WITH A PEN MADE BY THE REAL MUSASHI"?



Timeskips, do you know what they are. 



> 1. Genius sir, yet you contradict yourself some more. Someone who doesn't have incredible power can take out 70 people on their own.



When did I say he was weak? 
Just because he's not a master/uber/godly swordsman dosen't mean I'm saying he's horrible. Obviously he's very far along.



> 2. I already mentioned earlier, he isn't nearly as famous in the world of Kenjitsu till he's late 60's and after his death. (Where he started to apply his knowledge of the sword into arts, sculpture, calligraphy, paintings etc.)



Here we go again.
You can't deny me the right to use historical facts as story direction proof, than turn around and do the same thing exactly.
You can't have it both ways.
Its flaming hypocracy.



> 1. What you need to do is stop repeating yourself. This is getting repetitive but I'll say again, he did not become the greatest there is by defeating Kojiro. He became a national hero in his late ages and towards his death when he completed Go Rin No Sho.



Which is great considering I never said that defeating Kojiro was when that would make him that level.



> 1. You think Inoue gives a shit about what you want? Or how successful he can end a legendary novel?



You say this like you know he is stopping.



> 2. You are simply trying to express in your previous post that they have to get to the level of "Sword Saint" before they are allowed (by you) to duel. I am simply pointing out that Kojiro is already strong enough to create his own style of fighting, does not need to get to their late 60's before they can take a whack at each other.



Have we seen Kojiro use Ganryu style yet in Vagabond?
I don't care what your ideas of satisfactory sword strength is, they aren't mine.



> 2. They aren't rivals yet in your book? lol



Not at all. One clash does not a rivalry make. 



> 3. Again, your trying to form things solid by your own comprehension of the story line.



Yhea, welcome to the readers side of stories. Thats what were all doing, you included.




> 1. Please go study the true history of Musashi, not novels, not stories written by other people. I'm talking about actual historical documents, if you have the ability to do some decent research and not just read shit out of Wikipedia.



Again.
Either I'm in the wrong for trying to apply the history to the story, or I'm in the wrong for ignoring the history in regards to the story.
Which is it.



> 1. Yes sir, we should all just go by your script of what should and should not happen. Because after all, you are the Saint of all Mangas yes?



So do you admit that authors words are not infalliable or not?



> 1. Here is also an advise to you. "It's better to keep your mouth shut and be considered an idiot than opening your mouth thus removing all benefits of a doubt."



Do you really need to decorate name calling with bells and ribbons? We all know your just being juvenile under it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 8, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> I could have gotten my hands on it at Anime Expo 2007, but I got the Berserk and MGS artbook instead.  But it's still a great artbook nonetheless.



You should have, so you could upload it for me.  

I got the Berserk art book online and it's pretty fantastic, but for something like that I would much rather have the real thing.

I might fold and get the Japanese version of Water, September is pretty far away...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> You should have, so you could upload it for me.
> 
> I got the Berserk art book online and it's pretty fantastic, but for something like that I would much rather have the real thing.
> 
> I might fold and get the Japanese version of Water, September is pretty far away...



yeah both the Vagabond and Berserk artbooks are amazing when you actually own them.  I say try to see if you can import it for a reasonable price and if not I would wait until September.


----------



## Musha Shugyo (武者修行) (Jan 8, 2008)

*Where it can be found..*

Check Link removed

They usually try to get the most recent chapters up to date, plus their page loading time is very fast.

Check it out, if you want.


----------



## chiveri (Jan 9, 2008)

Musha Shugyo (武者修行) said:


> Check Link removed
> 
> They usually try to get the most recent chapters up to date, plus their page loading time is very fast.
> 
> Check it out, if you want.



Yeah thx i already checked that but they only have it up from chapter 207.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 10, 2008)

Vagabond 244 by Strays


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 10, 2008)

Damnit, such a cliffhanger. =O

Hmm, my friend has this pretty neat Vagabond hoodie, it's covered with panels from the manga, in black/white. I got to get one of those soon.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, he's finally been reunited with Otsu.  The next chapter should be very interesting.  There's probably going to be a good few chapters of reflection now I think.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Vagabond 247 by Strays

don't let thread die


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 27, 2008)

*DDL:*

[Strays] Vagabond - Chapter 248


*attempts to generate discussion*



*Spoiler*: __ 




It was interesting this chapter, finally getting a chance to hear Matahachi's direct thoughts on Takezo. I was a bit surprised that he actually seemed to care as much as he did; mostly due to the fact that Matahachi's attitude has never impressed me as being overly sentimental or caring, beyond the times he is foolishly taken over by his own lusts. 

Also, I like how, in spite of the fact that Takezo's temperament has begun to find some form of equilibrium, Matahachi still can't help but remark on the how similar he has grown in looks, when compared to his immoral, brutish but skilled father. It makes me wonder whether or not that dichotomy is going to become one of Takezo's internal conflicts later on.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 16, 2008)

wow i just finished reading all 248 chapters, took me about 4 intense days of hard work. i'm kind of exhausted now after all that, that was crazy. what happened to itto sai? and the "#1 martial artist' dude? i cant wait to see what becomes of that yagyu dude who was so similar to musashi. and apparently mushashi's leg is really fucked, but i guess he has to be able to fight to continue the story. sasaki kojiro is way better than him though, i think. much purer and more noble. the best arc was definitely the kojiro arc... when it first started and i still thought denki was kojiro, i was like wtf why explain the background for such a miserable failure lol. then i finally realzed and it was like holy fucking shit kojiro is the fucking man. noone comes close to that guy, if musashi kills him that is shit


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

I marathon'd Vagabond a couple weeks ago, and I have to say I'm absolutely enamored with the series.  Not just the story itself, but the characters, _and_ the art.  I can't wait for more chapters to be put out.  This manga is beautiful.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont think the art got really good until about volume 15 or 16....

does anyone else but me kind of admire fudo? he seems very "self actualized" like he's completely content with himself and what he does. i mean he WAS of course


----------



## Reanimater (Apr 17, 2008)

Gantz, Vagabond, Biomega, Blame and a few other chosen... Must read copies of excellent genius!

Unlike any other, Vagabond have become one of my favorite mangas. It was love from first sight, just like the time when I started with Berserk's manga. Ate the chapters in a week!

Can't believe how the other loli/idiotic/yaoi like heroes involved mangas are getting any attention.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

Reanimater said:


> Gantz, Vagabond, Biomega, Blame and a few other chosen... Must read copies of excellent genius!
> 
> Unlike any other, Vagabond have become one of my favorite mangas. It was love from first sight, just like the time when I started with Berserk's manga. Ate the chapters in a week!
> 
> Can't believe how the other loli/idiotic/yaoi like heroes involved mangas are getting any attention.



because vagabond doesnt have any superpowers probably or enough cutesy romantic scenes

also it is pretty gorey and there is a lot of pseudo philosophy involved


----------



## Zephos (Apr 17, 2008)

This is so frustrating.
There's like three chapters out in Japan we havn't gotten because for whatever reason no ones scanning them...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 17, 2008)

its probably just more matahachi and otsu BS

dont think musashi is fully healed yet

perhaps sasaki's doing stuff though


----------



## Zephos (Apr 17, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *its probably just more matahachi and otsu BS*
> 
> dont think musashi is fully healed yet
> 
> perhaps sasaki's doing stuff though




Do you have any capacity to enjoy non-action based plot at all?
I mean seriously.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Do you have any capacity to enjoy non-action based plot at all?
> I mean seriously.



Seriously. 

I love Takezo/Otsu interactions, honestly. :3  I'm really waiting on the next part of the conversation, or when he wakes up.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 18, 2008)

THREE NEW CHAPTERS OUT NOW.


----------



## Muk (Apr 19, 2008)

waiting for translation before reading them

mangahelpers also have them now =]


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

3 chapters in a row, thats a big score for fans. i assume scans r gonna take a while, i'm gonna wait anyway


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey I have a question, how close do you people think Vagabond is to ending?

Because I've been thinking about reading it lately but I feel that this type of manga is better enjoyed as a whole when it is complete, and not with long interruptions. Kind of like Urasawa's works.

Should I wait until it's over or is there still a long time to ending and I am just missing out on too much?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Hey I have a question, how close do you people think Vagabond is to ending?
> 
> Because I've been thinking about reading it lately but I feel that this type of manga is better enjoyed as a whole when it is complete, and not with long interruptions. Kind of like Urasawa's works.
> 
> Should I wait until it's over or is there still a long to ending and I am just missing out on too much?


 

i dunno bout waiting, but one thing i know is that this manga is gonna last for a couple of years more. cause there was one fight that lasted for a whole volume and no one even moved an inch, only narration, fucking whole volume of narration.

now u do the math


----------



## Kudou (Apr 20, 2008)

Takehiko said that it would last 32 volumes.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2008)

is anyone but me disappointed with how gion toji turned out? he seemed pretty strong like a good rival, and i was believing he was cynical enough to really do soemthing, then he comes back out of nowhere to kyoto all desperate and ragged and gets one shot by musashi. wasnt that kind of pointless and a waste of a character


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 20, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> i dunno bout waiting, but one thing i know is that this manga is gonna last for a couple of years more. cause there was one fight that lasted for a whole volume and no one even moved an inch, only narration, fucking whole volume of narration.
> 
> now u do the math





Kudou said:


> Takehiko said that it would last 32 volumes.


Thanks. I guess I might as well just start it already and when it's over I'll just re-read it all.


----------



## Zephos (Apr 20, 2008)

Kudou said:


> Takehiko said that it would last 32 volumes.



I sincerely doubt that's going to end up being true.


----------



## Munken (May 30, 2008)

new chap out

249


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 31, 2008)

this was a pretty good chapter, just scenes of all his rivals being astonished by the feat. and he finally discovers how messed up his leg is. and apparently some government people are gonna try to hire him soon


----------



## Lusankya (May 31, 2008)

So the legend is now a cripple? Wonder what happens from now on.....


----------



## the del operator (Jun 2, 2008)

i actually liked how gion turned out. gave the readers an example of what would have happened to Musashi if he had remained his old self.


----------



## Bresakar (Jun 3, 2008)

the del operator said:


> i actually liked how gion turned out. gave the readers an example of what would have happened to Musashi if he had remained his old self.


That's pretty much my opinion too. That would've happened if he'd lost himself in his swordmanship.

Besides, Toji was never such a rival Seijuro.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2008)

Zephos said:


> I sincerely doubt that's going to end up being true.



you never know, he did end Slam Dunk a little abruptly.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

Musashi is going to be in a pinch, having to deal with all those people, especially considering his leg.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 17, 2008)

It can't be he will stay in shitty state like that... right?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 17, 2008)

yepp, since he's the main character.
i feel like kojiro is gonna save him at the last moment. he seems to like muzashi or maybe have a duel with him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 17, 2008)

you mean sasaki will save him from gettring arrested right now or what? obviously musashi will "use spirit" or something to keep walking and fighting regardless of being greviously wounded by ueda... but maybe takuan will bust a move against those guards


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2008)

On chap 210 thing is awesome so far Kojiro and Sejuro my favs =] so i heard theres been no chap since may =[


----------



## _Winter_ (Aug 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> On chap 210 thing is awesome so far Kojiro and Sejuro my favs =] so i heard theres been no chap since may =[



I really want to know about when Inoue will resume the manga, but I can't bother reading through the whole thread. O_o


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

Iv caught up to this now ^^


----------



## Koi (Aug 9, 2008)

Any news on further chapters?


----------



## Batman (Aug 30, 2008)

. . . and they were brilliant as always. The pacing in this manga is one of the best.


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh man, highlight of my day.   I want more already, heh.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 1, 2008)

Those scans were a little weak, I hope strays release them too.

good chapters though, if a little slow...I wonder if Kojiro will go to Edo too?


----------



## Koi (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe.  That would be neato.  But he might need someone to go with him, if he's never been there before.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess we're in for some phylosophy and meditation as Musashi's foot heals.

By the way, I love the current art style. I was always crazy for the ultra realism of early chapters, but this suits Musashi's new state of mind (though one or two faces got weirdly messed up).


----------



## Koi (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh I loved it too.   Especially that panel with the tiger, that was just beautiful.  I like when he switches it up like that.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 2, 2008)

last few chapters been good. i'm glad sasaki kojiro is back and he still looks for takezou.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2008)

did the last few chapters finally get transalted or scanned yet?


----------



## Koi (Sep 2, 2008)

Yep, two new ones. (:


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2008)

What is Vagabonds schedule? Monthly or Tri-Monthly? Because after all this time and 2 chapters only seems... peculiar at most


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2008)

Just caught up with this.

As expected, a very entertaining manga. Honestly too much action at points (something I also observed in _Slam Dunk_) but it more than makes up for it when the swords are sheathed and the dust settles. The art is stunning. I actually haven't read a manga series that features such beautiful art since _Berserk_. One thing I especially enjoyed with this series is the boldness of Inoue. I read Yoshikawa's novel years ago, but I still recall several glaring differences between his depiction and the manga.

The manga (so far) improves upon the novel in _numerous_ ways when examining plot and character choices; Inoue's flair for characterisation makes previously uninteresting/shallow characters suddenly vibrant and more akin to real people. The best example in that respect is probably Matahachi. That's not to sling mud at the novel, or anything -- after all, without the novel, _Vagabond_ as we know it wouldn't exist. Inoue uses it as a foundation but is never completely bound down or restrained by it; he uses it as a launching pad for his _own_ personal interpretation and vision. This is both admirable and (from examining the results) wise.

I'd say that _Real_ is my favourite from Inoue's work, but this series definitely ranks in second place. I'll be following it closely.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

BUY THE ARTBOOKS.

Seriously.  Got mine a few weeks ago and just.. oh my god.  Like.. before, I was sitting in a corner of my room, door shut, looking at them.  I don't even want people BREATHING on them, they're just so perfect, heh.  The man's work is so beautiful.  There're a few in _Water_ of some of the major characters in street clothes and modern hair, heh.  It's pretty cool.

I got both off Amazon for about $45 combined.  If I had to pay that much individually I would have been delighted to do so.  Sooo worth it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2008)

I may do that, actually.

That man really knows how to conjure gorgeous art.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

He does.

There's a real treat in one of them (I don't remember if it's in _Water_ or _Sumi_, but I think it's the former..) where it's a photo of him standing next to this enormous paper, and he's actually painting Musashi in plain ol' water, like Musashi likes to do at the inn.  It's great.  It made me smile as soon as I realized what it was, heh.


----------



## PatrickL (Nov 15, 2008)

*OMG hurry up*

So I guess I have read this whole manga in about 3 days.
I thought it was completely done, but when I got to chapter 253 I realized it wasn't.
I went searching for when the next one is out and it seems that they have finished up until 260 but its all in Japanese.
If anyone has seen anything past 253 in english wanna give me the link or something, even knowing that it is done in english would be amazing.


----------



## PatrickL (Nov 16, 2008)

*That's how I felt.*

That's really funny, how you put it. Seriously though I'm pretty unhappy right now, what' taking so long.


----------



## Koi (Nov 17, 2008)

That's okay, I have my Sumi and Water artbooks to hold me over for the time being. 

Anyone know where we could at least find the raws of those chapters, though? :S  Even if Vagabond wasn't translated, I'd still look at it for the art, heh.


----------



## _Winter_ (Nov 23, 2008)

Koi said:


> That's okay, I have my Sumi and Water artbooks to hold me over for the time being.
> 
> Anyone know where we could at least find the raws of those chapters, though? :S  Even if Vagabond wasn't translated, I'd still look at it for the art, heh.



Googling is enough to find RAWs.


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 6, 2008)

This was just so wrong:


----------



## yo586 (Dec 7, 2008)

Those few chapters were great.  Some of the best moments in this manga come from the Takuan and Musashi conversations.  I wanna know how Kojiro did that with a stick though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 7, 2008)

the new chaps was pretty cool the demon growing out of taekozo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 10, 2008)

I just started reading Vagabond. Awesome manga. 

Oh, and just cause.


----------



## Koi (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoa, whoa!


 x a million
Anyone know where one can get this?!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Is this manga on hold or something? I bought 1-28 but no more coming


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

I hated it at first but now enjoy it quite alot. It got much better as it went on.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 12, 2009)

I knew the character designs were familiar! It was the same artist behind lost odyssey! What a game that was...


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 25, 2009)

Vagabond Chapter 261 is out!


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 25, 2009)

great chapter, to tell truth i lost track of what going on, releases are so slow.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2009)

You should've been able to recall if you read the latest chapter, not much "change" really.

Miyamoto Musashi was captured and "imprisoned". Takezo fought that guy who challenged him with a stick and beat him up and if i recall correctly there was a scene with the guy bleeding and it looked like he was dead on the previous chapter.
-----------------

Musashi is becoming too humble. I want to see him remain a beast and not a philosopher but I guess both his body and soul are exhausted and he lacks energy. T__T


----------



## Koi (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, to a point, but now he's just.. able to slow down, I guess?  I mean, he's reflected and gotten all like totally deep bro before, but it was always on the brink of a fight, with a purpose.  Now he's actually got time to reflect without worrying about his life.  I'm glad for him, but we all know it can't and won't last.

God, the art is just so delicious.  I can never get over it.  Also, I love Otsu. :3


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 26, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> Musashi is becoming too humble. I want to see him remain a beast and not a philosopher but I guess both his body and soul are exhausted and he lacks energy. T__T


I promise you that he will fight again


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 27, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi will fight again.

It's just going to take a shitload of time. He can't even stand on his right leg right now


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 27, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Miyamoto Musashi will fight again.
> 
> It's just going to take a shitload of time. He can't even stand on his right leg right now



He will fight again but propably only for one last time (against Sasaki Kojiro, this fight will be awesome in a special way)


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2009)

262 is out.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooo Mother and Father. ;___;  They're so cute.  Like little salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't think it was ever possible, but this manga has now completely surpassed Berserk in my all time favorite list (not to say Berserk has gotten any worse).

Its story is epic and legendary, art is unparralled, and it really provokes deep thought.  I don't think there is a ark in the manga I've disliked yet, although Musashi's current time in prison and his most recent conversation with Takuan takes the cake for me.

I'm baffled anyone over 17 can like any manga more than this.


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2009)

yo586 said:


> I didn't think it was ever possible, but this manga has now completely surpassed Berserk in my all time favorite list (not to say Berserk has gotten any worse).
> 
> Its story is epic and legendary, art is unparralled, and it really provokes deep thought.  I don't think there is a ark in the manga I've disliked yet, although Musashi's current time in prison and his most recent conversation with Takuan takes the cake for me.
> 
> I'm baffled anyone over 17 can like any manga more than this.



yeah, it is one of the best i've read, after GTO


----------



## The Imp (Mar 2, 2009)

Karotte said:


> yeah, it is one of the best i've read, after GTO



everywhere i go i hear good things about GTO. i really need to read it T_T

I want to see musashi fight again so much. I wonder what happened to hatamichi's mom?


----------



## BVB (Mar 3, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> everywhere i go i hear good things about GTO. i really need to read it T_T
> 
> I want to see musashi fight again so much. I wonder what happened to hatamichi's mom?



You should really read it, it's one of the best reads i've ever had.

I also want to know if musashi will be able to fight again.. I think he will rehabilitate, as he needs to fight Kojiro. That will be the most awesome f!ight ever !


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2009)

I think that ghost of  (forget his name) has a crush on Otsu


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2009)

Currently reading Vagabond. GG new chapters.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 5, 2009)

Chapter 263 is out
Link removed


----------



## The Imp (Mar 5, 2009)

If there is anyone who doesn't like to DL manga like me can read the chapter online at mangahelpers.Databook Entry - Rasengan


----------



## yo586 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was hoping for Otsu to have a bit more of a internal battle over Musashi's quest than she did, but she is steadfast in her support of him.  Warms me cockles


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 13, 2009)

It's over, the clash between Musashi and Kojiro has been confirmed 

Chapter 265 out


----------



## The Imp (Mar 13, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> It's over, the clash between Musashi and Kojiro has been confirmed
> 
> Chapter 265 out




Now it is just a matter of where and when. When these 2 fight the epicness of this manga will increase ten fold


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2009)

from what i remember in the novel version

they don't meet each other for a few years after musashi is released

i wonder how they are going to handle that


----------



## _Winter_ (Mar 15, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> You should've been able to recall if you read the latest chapter, not much "change" really.
> 
> Miyamoto Musashi was captured and "imprisoned". Takezo fought that guy who challenged him with a stick and beat him up and if i recall correctly there was a scene with the guy bleeding and it looked like he was dead on the previous chapter.
> -----------------
> ...



The real Musashi did become a philosopher...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 15, 2009)

I read this mange along with:

Link removed

Heavy impact. = /


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2009)

[manga=Vagabond]266[/manga]

Read it


----------



## perman07 (May 6, 2009)

Hmm.. Read the whole manga over the course of 2 weeks now. It's an interesting manga. Also read a little bit up about Miyamoto Musashi on wikipedia. Don't think I want to read any more historical mangas, they are spoiler-unfriendly


----------



## Raviene (May 28, 2009)

i had to bump this thread since were now back to senseless slashin bitches!!!

Musashi seems to be more docile right now...i mean he had to give 2 warnings to 2 fodders before eventually killing them..._"dont draw your sword or else"_ and _"dont step inside the circle or else"_

...but im glad he's back to killin n' shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

With a stick


----------



## Koi (May 28, 2009)

Hahar.  I love how the guy goes, "Even if you're crippled, you're still Musashi."  What he SHOULD have said after that was, "lol k just had 2 chek cya."


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2009)

good chapter even injured Musashi is still a bad man


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

I feel like Vagabond is finally back now


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2009)

ahh finally back to the killing


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 28, 2009)

I have not read this chapter in a long time but was wondering if any of you could help on what chapter or chapter ranges (pref. 5-10 chapter range) of where I left off.  I'll put it in spoilers just in case, if anyone new to the series does not want to be spoiled.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I left off when Musashi's friend takes the name of Kojiro.  So now the new Kojiro runs into a samurai trying to fight him because the samura believes Kojiro is a fake.  The last chapter I read -- Kojiro ran into the woods and met a father and daughter ninja who ended up killing the samurai stalking Kojiro.




Thanks.


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2009)

ohh geez that's quiet a while ago

Link removed

maybe around here? not too sure


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

Oh god, I'm still a few chapters behind. Time to catch up.


----------



## The Imp (May 28, 2009)

Muk said:


> ohh geez that's quiet a while ago
> 
> http://bbs.52manyou.com/read.php?tid=19528
> 
> maybe around here? not too sure




lol that is way off.

http://bbs.52manyou.com/read.php?tid=19528


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 28, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol that is way off.
> 
> Rin-tan dancing it



A few chapters behind but a great spot for me to catch up again on this manga.  Thanks for the help both of you.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2009)

Back to pg1 for the awesomeness that is Vagabond.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2009)

new chapter is out

at least the raw is 

Set

the circle of death


----------



## Majeh (Jun 4, 2009)

271 is out and scanned
Obama: Iran has right to nuclear power; US can't impose its values on world

Only place i looked. =)


----------



## BVB (Jun 4, 2009)

i hope the old bitch dies.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2009)

^



As much as I hate that old woman, I did feel kind of bad for her this chap.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 4, 2009)

I read a load of this one day up until he beat Tsujikaze Kohei when he was using the chain and sickle, it just annoying how long they spent on Kohei's life which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2009)

the old hag has been a very bad person. but i feel sorry for her because it was mostly because of her sons lies.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 5, 2009)

I've just read up to the end of the end of the Kojiro arc, but couldn't help myself from peeking at chapter 271. I could really see the difference in Musashi. 

I love the way that Takehiko Inoue develops the character's strengths in his manga, like how he developed Sakuragi in Slam Dunk and from what I have seen so far in Musashi most notably in his fight with Inshun. It makes the manga more interesting that just fighting and winning imo.

I'm looking forward to catching up with the rest of the series.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 11, 2009)

just read chapter 272...nothing much happening but it only showed just how good the art was...

...and it took me 5 mins to read page 15


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently saw in an interview that their may be only a few volumes until the manga is finished.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 15, 2009)

I caught up with this the other day. Still great stuff, and it's good to see character development rising up in place of the bloodshed.


----------



## yo586 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chapter 274 was not one of the most moving pieces of manga out there, IMO.  I f'in love this manga!  Somehow managing to make the cliche all the more powerful.


----------



## Memos (Jul 2, 2009)

Chapter 275 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a very emotional one, not as much as last chapter, but still. Also, that final page  Is that Ito?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Chapter 275 is out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh crap. I thought it was Musashi's dad for some reason. Your guess is much better.

Anyway, Matahachi is the narrator


----------



## Memos (Jul 3, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you imagine if he met his father right now?  That would be a pretty big obstacle for Takezo. It would be brilliant to see, but I always got the impression that his father was dead. Now I think about it, there was nothing to suggest he would be dead.

I thought it was Ito from the facial hair and muscly build but his eyes do throw me off the idea. I really need to go back and see what Ito looked like.

I hate Matahachi.  He may be one of the most pathetic characters i've ever seen in manga. The effect he's had on his mother and uncle just makes me hate him more.


----------



## Akainu (Jul 4, 2009)

God damn i hope that is Ito.


----------



## Weaver (Jul 9, 2009)

One thing bugs me after reading the whole manga recently (its great btw). During the duel between Kojiro and Yoshioka Denshichirou, the latter is said to already be on his 1 year training to become stronger for the duel with Musashi, and clearly recalls him. However, some time *after* that incident we see Kojiro and co. going to the battle at Sekigahara. That battle happened well before Musashi ever got to even meet Denshichirou. Now I admit I was sometimes reading a whole lot of this and well into the night so I might have not been focused and missed some "time-skip" thingy thus... anyone care to explain?


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

Weaver said:


> One thing bugs me after reading the whole manga recently (its great btw). During the duel between Kojiro and Yoshioka Denshichirou, the latter is said to already be on his 1 year training to become stronger for the duel with Musashi, and clearly recalls him. However, some time *after* that incident we see Kojiro and co. going to the battle at Sekigahara. That battle happened well before Musashi ever got to even meet Denshichirou. Now I admit I was sometimes reading a whole lot of this and well into the night so I might have not been focused and missed some "time-skip" thingy thus... anyone care to explain?



That Kojiro stuff was a flashback until he got seperated from Ito. This is how it happened:

Denshichirou met Kojiro on the beach with Ito. (before Sekigahara)

Kojiro battled at Sekigahara, met Musashi. This is where Vagabond began.

A few years later Denny met Musashi for the first time.

Then Denny went on a year long thing in preperation for the duel with Musashi.

---

Does that make sense?


----------



## Weaver (Jul 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That Kojiro stuff was a flashback until he got seperated from Ito. This is how it happened:
> 
> Denshichirou met Kojiro on the beach with Ito. (before Sekigahara)
> 
> ...



It kinda doesn't, because during the meeting on the beach between Den and Kojiro, which you say happened before Sekigahara, Den recalls Musashi, and also states that he is currently on the year long preparation for the duel with him. And just like you said Den doesn't meet Musashi until several years after Sekigahara.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

Weaver said:


> It kinda doesn't, because during the meeting on the beach between Den and Kojiro, which you say happened before Sekigahara, Den recalls Musashi. And just like you said Den doesn't meet Musashi until several years after Sekigahara.



That whole beach scene was before Kojiro left his home which means that it was before the whole Sekigahara battles and that was when Musashi first started his story. Denny couldn't have met Musashi yet.

I'll have to re-read to see if there really is a glaring error.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that was during his first trip to the Yagyu so he could become stronger than his brother, not Musashi.


----------



## Weaver (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah thats it, I actually checked it now and he doesn't really recall Musashi, it was just another training trip that he had. I think I remembered it wrongly because after the fight with Kojiro, Denshichirou has a rant about meeting someone strong, and agreeing to fight later after they both become stronger, which was what he did with Musashi. But he never really said anything about Musashi then, just a random rant. Case closed


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

Denny was a great character. I was pretty sad that he died.


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Chapter 276 is out.

Not much happens.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 11, 2009)

Hopefully, the mangaka will place at least one more big arc before he ends this soon. 

And maybe Musashi vs. Kojiro in a sparring match


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 22, 2009)

Did Matahachi's dad cheat on his mum with another lady? And is Matahachi the result of that union?

This takes place right after Honiden dies, and the baby is obviously Matahachi, but the woman is not the same as the woman that is Mata's mother now..




Then it seems over here the Mata's ma knew her husband was having an affair




I'm a little confused..


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it was that Matahachi's mum adopted him from his biological mother.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 23, 2009)

i am simply glad that old haf is off the manga and hopefully mangaka will stop wasting time on matahachi. 
musashi is in a deep shit as of now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2009)

started reading vagabond the other day, currently on chapter 52. So far it has me hooked, the fights are awesome and i love the characters and the artstyle is godly gorgeous.


----------



## Federer (Jul 29, 2009)

When will the next chapter come out? This manga rules, I can't live without it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 29, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> started reading vagabond the other day, currently on chapter 52. So far it has me hooked, the fights are awesome and i love the characters and the artstyle is godly gorgeous.


Indeed.

What chapter are you on now?


Juracule Mihawk said:


> When will the next chapter come out? This manga rules, I can't live without it.



Soon. Very soon.

I don't know. Probably soon


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 29, 2009)

Got links to the latest chapters?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 29, 2009)

is this manga the one that ripped off exact panels from 無限の住人/boti? 

i heard this was based off of yoshikawa's book, but the manga name faintly reminds me a few years back when the comparrisons were shown. 

like the book, but kinda sucks if this is the mangaka that ripped off samura's work


----------



## Memos (Jul 29, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> is this manga the one that ripped off exact panels from 無限の住人/boti?
> 
> i heard this was based off of yoshikawa's book, but the manga name faintly reminds me a few years back when the comparrisons were shown.
> 
> like the book, but kinda sucks if this is the mangaka that ripped off samura's work



_Blade of the Immortal_? No, I haven't heard any such comments about _Vagabond_.

It is kind of based on Yoshikawa's book but it does change quite a few things, for better, IMO.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 29, 2009)

nvm, took a look back, and it was some tokyo pop thing where some random person did up an -original- story 2006

does anyone know about the musashi anime that supposedly was to come out in june? i haven't heard anything much about that

kusuri- are you up on the recent chapter of MnJ?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 29, 2009)

not a vagabond anime, just a musashi OVA based of of yoshikawas work



ah, MnJ is up to 181. last month samura did a one shot. i have to pick up my afternoon tomorrow, so hopefully the story comes back on track.

vagabond seems interesting, i just don't want to remember matahachi's mother >.>


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 3, 2009)

new raw chapteris out at mangahelpers (forgot it's number)

well, this may sound funny. if you remember there was a fight between takezo and bald monk dude which lasted for a FUCKING WHOLE VOLUME and there was no movement AT ALL. pure psychological crap. i think it is back, but i really hope i am wrong, cause i will hate vagabond.


----------



## Brian (Aug 15, 2009)

I finally caught up with the manga, what's the deal with Ittosai's right arm.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotta say this is one of my favourite mangas (and i read alot of manga). The thing is that i havent even taken the manga since the beginning, as i started reading it from around the middle, but since the day i first saw the art on this manga...i could only be convinced that this HAS to be one of the best if not the best drawn manga. Inoue Takehiko is amazing 
I hope to get the time soon to read the manga since chapter 1 until the last one released...its something epic that it cant be ignored.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2009)

^Agreed the art is definitely one of the best in any manga series. The great thing about trying to catch up to Vagabond is that there's only 20 or so pages it's easy to catch up to.


----------



## Randomguy117 (Sep 4, 2009)

All the way back on the 5th page.

I give this thread zero points!


----------



## ChopChop (Sep 4, 2009)

Recent chapters reach way above the peak of awesomeness as it is know to men . The art the tension the drama and now ... the wait 



~Brian~ said:


> I finally caught up with the manga, what's the deal with Ittosai's right arm.


Ever since he came into the picture his right arm has been hidden inside his sleeve, also apart from that his stance is always with his left shoulder up front (hiding his right side of the body from the line of sight) when he confronted lord Yagyuu notice how he pulled his wakizashi with his left arm in the same time having his sheaths placed as if he was right-handed. Well at he moment you can't tell if he's injured/one armed, he can be either trying to make his opponent think so to have the element of surprise or it is just his way to hide his disabilty. Thanks to those tricks even if he's handicapped his opponent won't have advantage over him right from the start. To sum it up - Ittousai is one tricky bastard


----------



## Brian (Sep 4, 2009)

^I see, I think it would be more interesting if he fights with one arm, I don't see the point of making it a habit with just using your left arm with different people.

btw new chapter is out  men who have sex with men


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 6, 2009)

bahhh

manga is going soo slow


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

^It's not. This is what is known as "build-up".

Great chapter. Love the evolution of Musashi's character, this exploration is what makes the manga so awesome. He has really taken Muneyoshi's words to heart, I wonder how he'd fair if he was beaten here.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't appreciate "build-up" when it takes a month to come out with one chapter.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Then maybe serialised comics aren't for people suffering from ADHD. 

You should wait for each trade book release for instant gratification instead.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone have a download link of _Vagabond Illustration Collection_. I'm guessing it's an art book to the series. If anyone has a link, do post it, and thanks again.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 11, 2009)

last couple chapters have been a letdown

badass musashi > contemplative musashi

wish he'd stop pondering things and go back to cutting things

part of me is hoping this itousai guy kills him and the story goes back to the deaf samurai. At least he still has functioning balls, if not ears


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess the concept of character development doesn't go through some peoples heads


----------



## Brian (Sep 11, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> anyone have a download link of _Vagabond Illustration Collection_. I'm guessing it's an art book to the series. If anyone has a link, do post it, and thanks again.



omg i want this


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I guess the concept of character development doesn't go through some peoples heads



Yep they are to used to Bleach slash slash and more slash wahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2009)

Who needs chapters on that character development shit yo

Just make them pose and fight aimlessly every chapter whilst saying a few garbage smart ass lines and you have yourself a good story with good characters and good dialogue


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 11, 2009)

...strawman


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2009)

knock it over then

the story is about musashis path from being an unrefined swordsman to becoming an unrivaled sword saint, while learning about himself and the true meaning of being strong

not musashis path from being a barbaric outcast to being a psychotic killing machine, all the while becoming more cold blooded and inane than before.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

I got the link to the art book. 

Here ya go.....
Teens says parents want to kill her for converting to Christianity

Well a part of it anyway.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 11, 2009)

musashi vs ittousai will be awesome. the last page was great although i do wish inoue would pick up the pace a bit.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah the cliffhangers are killing me.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 11, 2009)

wow fuck this artbook download is taking forever

100 kbps goddamn


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

I think a thank you is in order.


----------



## Memos (Sep 11, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I think a thank you is in order.



Indeed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> Hey can you guys tell me what chapter Takuan says "All those who are truly strong, are kind"? Or something along those lines. I've read up to chapter 266 in a week. Almost done with the manga.



I think its when Takuan was gonna kill Musashi at that cliff (after he's hung up by the tree). I think he said it around that time. Not sure which chapter exactly tho.


Memos said:


> Indeed. Thanks a lot.



Your Welcome.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2009)

This chapter was kinda lulzy.

I actually thought Takezo hadn't killed that many in his childhood, i thought he wasn't that well-known. Him just falling on his face in that ring made me go "wat" and Ittousai's response to all this...


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry my bad.

My memory was kinda shaky. This chapter was all bloodlust fighting.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2009)

i was expecting another psyco fight, but turned out to be fast. nice chappy.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 17, 2009)

So what is the actual serialisation schedule of Vagabond? After 1 year of following it weekly I am still perplexed.


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> So what is the actual serialisation schedule of Vagabond? After 1 year of following it weekly I am still perplexed.



I remember reading it was weekly.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 18, 2009)

It's weekly but Inoue takes a lot of breaks.

Anyways new chapter is out. 

The fight was pretty short but I liked it none the less. The old Yagyuu guy finally died.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 19, 2009)

great chapter. not disappointed at all, somehow.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome fight scene


----------



## Tash (Sep 19, 2009)

I wonder who the fuck managed to do that to Ittosai's hand.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

This chapter was a tad depressing for me...


----------



## Brian (Sep 20, 2009)

Ittosai's hand


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 20, 2009)

wow!
that was some exhilarating character development


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 20, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> wow!
> that was some exhilarating character development



I'm going to assume that's sarcsm, so let me ask you this. What the hell have you been reading the past few hundred chapters, and what do you expect? You seem to expect this to be a full on battle manga, which it isn't.  

Musashi just killed 70 men and became legendary. This is what he has been pursuing, and now Ittousai is in front of him. His old self would have everything to gain from fighting him, although he chooses not to. Furthermore



Musashi has evolved a lot through all of these chapters. If you can't even see that then stop reading this and go read some run of the mill fight manga


----------



## Utz (Sep 20, 2009)

Started this manga a few days back - on chapter 114.
I'll write more later, I'm tired after marathoning this (somewhat xD), but the art, storyline, art again, character development, fight sequences, and ART are mind blowing.

hats off to the author

I can't wait to keep reading and catch up ^^.


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

Utz said:


> Started this manga a few days back - on chapter 114.
> I'll write more later, I'm tired after marathoning this (somewhat xD), but the art, storyline, art again, character development, fight sequences, and ART are mind blowing.
> 
> hats off to the author
> ...



Yeah, the art and art are amazing. Everything about it is pretty great. Hope you like some of the later events. It gets pretty epic.

---

Ittosai's hand...wtf?

Also, I loved it when he left a cut in the pillar of the place they were fighting in front of and said that they won'thave trouble getting customers


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 21, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I'm going to assume that's sarcsm, so let me ask you this. What the hell have you been reading the past few hundred chapters, and what do you expect? You seem to expect this to be a full on battle manga, which it isn't.
> 
> Musashi just killed 70 men and became legendary. This is what he has been pursuing, and now Ittousai is in front of him. His old self would have everything to gain from fighting him, although he chooses not to. Furthermore
> 
> ...


a manga can have character development

plus excitement
plus cool toughguy scenes
plus whatever else

all at the same time
all without it degenerating into a basic fight manga

vagabond used to do that. But not lately. This introspective stuff is getting repetitive. Whatever it's building up to, get on with it already


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 21, 2009)

Vagabond is ending soon, you know that right? I doubt there will be any more serious fighting for Musashi, other than his future duel with Koujirou. Besides he's not going to own shit up like he used to with that leg of his.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 21, 2009)

didn't know that

just recently read an intro to the book it's based off, or inspired by or whatever, and could be wrong because I only skimmed it, but it sounded like there was a whole new world of things coming up for musashi, even after the messed up leg

damn. Was looking forward to it too


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 21, 2009)

kurosha

Announcement was in april


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2009)

man, matachatchi becomes a bum who tells people of musashi's adventures? that's depressing. I was hoping he'd get his life together. He was such a realistic character i was hoping he'd finally get his shit together but it looks like it wasn't possible. 

Seijuro was my favorite character until he died. Now its Kojiro.


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2009)

Sejuro was an enigma, he was one of my favs as well. The only time I actually like Matachatchi's character was when his mother died.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually like all this introspective stuff. I personally thought that the 100 man fight (or however the hell many people there were) was one of the most boring parts of the series. It just dragged on and on, with one death scene after another. This stuff is much more interesting.


----------



## _Winter_ (Sep 25, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> man, matachatchi becomes a bum who tells people of musashi's adventures? that's depressing. I was hoping he'd get his life together. *He was such a realistic character* i was hoping he'd finally get his shit together but it looks like it wasn't possible.
> 
> Seijuro was my favorite character until he died. Now its Kojiro.



That's probably why he ended up like a bum. He seems happier than before, though.


----------



## Teach (Sep 25, 2009)

Was a good read.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 25, 2009)

Denshichiro was the best character to come from the Yoshioka, that build up to his death still gives me goosebumps.

I found Seijuro unpalatable.


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2009)

Denshichiro had the most growth from Yoshioka, Ueda was only interesting during and after the assault on Musashi. The most disappointing from that school was Gion Toji, I meant he seemed important at first but after a long break of not seeing him he comes back only to get cut down like nothing.



Dream Brother said:


> I actually like all this introspective stuff. I personally thought that the 100 man fight (or however the hell many people there were) was one of the most boring parts of the series. It just dragged on and on, with one death scene after another. This stuff is much more interesting.



Yeah I felt like the fight should have been over with sooner, it was just endless chapters of slashing, which should have been a good thing but it just got too repetitive. Kinda reminded me of how repetitive his fight with the Yagyu swordsman was.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 26, 2009)

~Brian~ said:


> Denshichiro had the most growth from Yoshioka, Ueda was only interesting during and after the assault on Musashi. *The most disappointing from that school was Gion Toji, I meant he seemed important at first but after a long break of not seeing him he comes back only to get cut down like nothing.*
> 
> 
> Yeah I felt like the fight should have been over with sooner, it was just endless chapters of slashing, which should have been a good thing but it just got too repetitive. Kinda reminded me of how repetitive his fight with the Yagyu swordsman was.



I lol at that part, but I think he was used to show Musashi growth as a fighter. When he first arrived in Kyoto these guys where above him and then upon his return his able to pwn even the best of them in mere seconds.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't get this complaint of "IT WUZ 2 LONG" of the 70 man Yohioka fight.


_He was fighting 70 men_, of course it's going to be longer and drawn out. The length of it in the manga added to the portrayal of the battle.

It was great.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 26, 2009)

I havent a read this in a bit who is musashi fighting now?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 27, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> I don't get this complaint of "IT WUZ 2 LONG" of the 70 man Yohioka fight.
> 
> 
> _He was fighting 70 men_, of course it's going to be longer and drawn out. The length of it in the manga added to the portrayal of the battle.
> ...



I think it suffered by not taking a 'less is more' approach. Violence can be so much more powerful when it is _implied_ rather than shoved in our faces. The 100 Man Fight in _Berserk_ was handled much better, from this perspective -- when Caska leaves and Guts has to fight them solo, it barely lasts two chapters. We get a bit of bloodshed and brutality, and then we flash back to Caska's perspective in the future tense, with her walking amongst the carnage and broken bodies to find Guts propped up against a tree, half dead. I found this much more effective, because it leaves more to the imagination, and it doesn't sacrifice the pacing to one dull slashing scene after another. It keeps the momentum snappy, and yet still retains the power of the fight, and captures Guts' obvious exhaustion. 

Now, don't get me wrong -- on the whole, I prefer _Vagabond_ to _Berserk_. It's much, much more consistent in quality. But that fight scene was frankly far too long and just silly. I think Inoue wanted to show the battle in painstaking detail in order to reinforce the sheer bloody/gritty nature of it all -- a more realistic than stylised approach -- but I think it backfired in this instance, for me at least. 

Anyway, that fight is thankfully long gone, and now we've hit the interesting material.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I havent a read this in a bit who is musashi fighting now?



Ittosai.........


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 27, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I think it suffered by not taking a 'less is more' approach. Violence can be so much more powerful when it is _implied_ rather than shoved in our faces. The 100 Man Fight in _Berserk_ was handled much better, from this perspective -- when Caska leaves and Guts has to fight them solo, it barely lasts two chapters. We get a bit of bloodshed and brutality, and then we flash back to Caska's perspective in the future tense, with her walking amongst the carnage and broken bodies to find Guts propped up against a tree, half dead. I found this much more effective, because it leaves more to the imagination, and it doesn't sacrifice the pacing to one dull slashing scene after another. It keeps the momentum snappy, and yet still retains the power of the fight, and captures Guts' obvious exhaustion.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong -- on the whole, I prefer _Vagabond_ to _Berserk_. It's much, much more consistent in quality. But that fight scene was frankly far too long and just silly. I think Inoue wanted to show the battle in painstaking detail in order to reinforce the sheer bloody/gritty nature of it all -- a more realistic than stylised approach -- but I think it backfired in this instance, for me at least.
> 
> Anyway, that fight is thankfully long gone, and now we've hit the interesting material.



Horses for courses, you seem to think it was a gratuitous display of violence simple for the sake of gratuitous violence. Comparing Musashi ending the Yoshioka school to Gutts murdering 100 nobodies simply doesn't make sense to me. You need to look at it in the context of Musashi's character and the prestige of the Yoshioka. 

Musashi's status is written and glorified in the blood of the Yoshioka school. Shinmen Munisai was a man held in high repute by them, having defeated the leader twice. He made his name on their backs, by bull-headedly charging into the dojo and challenging the entire school. He's taught a real lesson by the school's leader and for the longest time in the manga, he's chasing after Seijuro.

This is his first real, meaningful, challenge on his quest to become Unrivalled and he fails badly. Then we see Musashi on a year long adventure, each step of the way focused on that school, every moment, every battle moving him an inch closer to besting the man who had him killed without realisation.

The Yoshioka themselves are given great depth, Seijuro's character, and his backhanded dealings to preserve the school, in contrast with Denshichiro, the perfect parallel of Musashi. The characterisation of the school, leading to the inevitable battle gave it great depth and emotional involvement. To see the end of such a storied relationship in an off-handed way would be criminal.

There was no point for Miura to show the entire battle, here it serves to show the glorious and tragic defeat of one legend at the hands of another. It is the beginning of his search for true meaning on his quest.

For me the power of the fight was that it dragged out, it was hammering home the pointlessness of this slaughter to the reader as well as Musashi. This isn't about the violence, it's about the futility of it. In my opinion it helps the reader to better understand Musashi's subsequent musings.

But hey, one man's meat is another man's poison. 


I prefer Vagabond over Berserk too. It is the best manga running right now. It's like a seinen take on the classic shounen, for want of a better description: a kid growing up wanting to be the best xxxxxxx ever. I love it.


----------



## yo586 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> For me the power of the fight was that it dragged out, it was hammering home the pointlessness of this slaughter to the reader as well as Musashi. This isn't about the violence, it's about the futility of it. In my opinion it helps the reader to better understand Musashi's subsequent musings.
> 
> But hey, one man's meat is another man's poison.
> 
> ...



Extremely well said.  That battle did seem like overkill, but without it I wouldn't understand as well its powerful effect on Musashi's thought process.

On a semi related note, as a martial artist I thoroughly enjoyed how much more "grounded" and in control Musashi's movement was in this battle as opposed to his earlier multi enemy engagements.  This really drove home his leap in skill and relaxation to me.

And while Berserk is awesome, Vagabond really is just that much better.  The only manga that can run with these two for me is Vinland Saga, but Vagabond is the best of the 3.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, Vinland Saga is great, I harbour trepidation about its future after Yukimura revealed the first 50 chapters were a fucking prologue. I have no idea how it will work out from here with a coked Thorfinn.

The less said about Miura's obsession with Idol Master and his 6 chapters per year release schedule the better.


But this is a conversation for another thread.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 28, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> For me the power of the fight was that it dragged out, it was hammering home the pointlessness of this slaughter to the reader as well as Musashi. This isn't about the violence, it's about the futility of it. In my opinion it helps the reader to better understand Musashi's subsequent musings.
> 
> But hey, one man's meat is another man's poison.
> 
> I prefer Vagabond over Berserk too. It is the best manga running right now. It's like a seinen take on the classic shounen, for want of a better description: a kid growing up wanting to be the best xxxxxxx ever. I love it.



Hmm, good point. It's not going to change the fact that the battle bored the hell outta me, but now that I can see the sentiments behind it all (and I do think that your perspective is correct, in regard to Inoue's intentions) it becomes more interesting/worthwhile as part of the story. And yes, the whole 'one man's meat is another man's poison' thing is why I love fiction so much -- subjectivity is the name of the game. Interpretation is ridiculously enjoyable. 

I dunno if I would call _Vagabond_ the best running manga, although it's certainly close. For me, Inoue's other work (_REAL_) comes above it (although this is very rarely updated) and so does _Blade of the Immortal_. Definitely a fan of this series, though -- beautiful art, creative storytelling (as I said earlier in the thread, even though he uses Eiji Yoshikawa's novel as the foundation, he departs from it in so many unexpected and excellent ways, improving upon the source material) and, as you said, a great twist on the classic shounen angle.


----------



## Brian (Oct 12, 2009)

New chapter is taking forever just to come out :/


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

**


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

These dissonant releases are one of the reasons I stopped reading Vagabond.

Oh, well. Time to try reading it again.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 17, 2009)

283 is out but 282 isn't...


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2009)

ch 282 was pretty good, everyone is dropping like fly's now, even Ittosai :/ 283 was alright just one giant flashback. It still sucks to see Matahachi as an old bum but he's actually more like-able like than, imo, than his young self. As soon as I see Musashi vs Kojiro that's when it will hit me that the manga will drawn to an end.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 19, 2009)

I kinda liked Matahachi before and I'm starting to like him a lot more now.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

I must be the only one that don't like the direction Vagabond its going . 

don't get me wrong I accept the manga its good but I miss the style of the first arcs last chapters are borefest for me.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I must be the only one that don't like the direction Vagabond its going .
> 
> don't get me wrong I accept the manga its good but I miss the style of the first arcs last chapters are borefest for me.



Vagabond is already heading into it's final stage. Expect a lot more Musashi character development chapters.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I must be the only one that don't like the direction Vagabond its going .
> 
> don't get me wrong I accept the manga its good but I miss the style of the first arcs last chapters are borefest for me.



I agree wholeheartedly.

But, I am somewhat looking forward to Musashi's growth as an actual character rather than just a swordsman.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 22, 2009)

did anyone else read yoshikawas book? 

i'm not sure if the mangaka wanted to completely do a redo of his book, but even after kojiro, there's still more. (i've only recently picked up this series so i don't know if it's been stated taht the kojiro fight will end the series)

still waiting on that musashi OVA also :B


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2009)

Ugh 285 is out But I can't find 284 anywhere


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished it up yesterday. Awesome manga.

Are there any RAWS for next chapters? after 285, I mean.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 13, 2009)

no                                                                     .


----------



## Brian (Nov 15, 2009)

At least another fight's about to begin. As much as I liked the development for Musashi, I'm glad to see Kojiro again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2009)

What the fuck 

Instead of skipping chapters, just wait till the raws come out and work from there is what they should do.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 15, 2009)

Seriously, I'm tempted to read 285, but I know I'll have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, time to catch up on other manga, and wait for the next chapter of Burning Hell.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 15, 2009)

Vagabond is my favorite manga by far. It just feels like it has "heart" a lot more than other comics that I've read. I feel like most manga are just for kids or just got bullshit psychology for their characters, where they just are a lot of style and very little substance. The types of characters in Vagabond really touch my soul.

This is the type of manga I'd actually buy to have. Closest manga I'd relate to Vagabond would be Shigurui (though there are really no good guys in that). Any other manga out there like it?


----------



## yo586 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr Serenity said:


> Vagabond is my favorite manga by far. It just feels like it has "heart" a lot more than other comics that I've read. I feel like most manga are just for kids or just got bullshit psychology for their characters, where they just are a lot of style and very little substance. The types of characters in Vagabond really touch my soul.
> 
> This is the type of manga I'd actually buy to have. Closest manga I'd relate to Vagabond would be Shigurui (though there are really no good guys in that). Any other manga out there like it?



Agreed, Vagabond has always been my favorite manga since the day I started reading it.  IMO, it has just kept getting better the more introspective it becomes.
While I am not aware of any other manga that feature both the amazing art and powerful meditative-like quality of Vagabond, there are a few others that hold a close second for me.  Berserk, Blade of the Immortal, Vinland Saga, and REAL are all worth checking out.


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2009)

Chapter 286  Take look here


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2009)

But... but 284 is missing.


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't find any scans of it


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice to see the updates coming. Seems like  Vagabond is pretty slow for them. And also we've been getting only 13 pages per issue lately? Seems like not enough. It feels like the mangaka is dragging their feet on this, or the translator lol.


----------



## Brian (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems like both, I mean we waited almost a month for the next chapter just so we can get 13 pages. I'm not sure how busy is Inoue, he might just be gathering more material since he wants to end the story soon and wants to figure out how to go about that, but who knows, hopefully the next chapter it's back to 19-20 pages. As for the translators they've also been slacking I mean still no chapter 284 but we get chapters 285-286? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 29, 2009)

A 284 raw has yet to turn up, and I read somewhere Inoue is looking to conclude the series sooner rather than later. Is this true? And what is the status of his other manga _Real_?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 29, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> A 284 raw has yet to turn up, and I read somewhere Inoue is looking to conclude the series sooner rather than later. Is this true? And what is the status of his other manga _Real_?



REAL has irregular releases. He'll probably pick up the releasing pace once Vagabond finishes.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 1, 2009)

284-286 are out on OM

Koujirou's back 

in a flashback at least


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2009)

great chapters, this old dude slices everyone up and he is the one who stands in the end of fights, he is truly strong, yet somehow he doesnt seem to be very famous in the storyline. good it's established koijiro is stronger than takezou.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 1, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Agreed, Vagabond has always been my favorite manga since the day I started reading it.  IMO, it has just kept getting better the more introspective it becomes.
> While I am not aware of any other manga that feature both the amazing art and powerful meditative-like quality of Vagabond, there are a few others that hold a close second for me.  Berserk, Blade of the Immortal, Vinland Saga, and REAL are all worth checking out.



You should try Lone Wolf and Cub. Planetes by Yukimura (same magaka who does Vinland Saga) is also great, and I personally think it's quite superior to Vinland Saga.

I do prefer REAL to Vagabond though. It's more emotionally involving for me.

Loved the latest chapters, Koujirou is awesome.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 1, 2009)

Wooo 284 is here 

Agreed, The Lone Wolf and Cub series is simply fantastic. Probably the best manga I've read, a perfect example of episodic story telling.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> great chapters, this old dude slices everyone up and he is the one who stands in the end of fights, he is truly strong, yet somehow he doesnt seem to be very famous in the storyline. *good it's established koijiro is stronger than takezou*.



Mushashi fought him with his bad leg, it was even stated by Mushashi that it held him back.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 2, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Mushashi fought him with his bad leg, it was even stated by Mushashi that it held him back.


 
no arguing with this, musashi is the main character and i want him to be the strongest. i hope he finds a way to compensate his injury with something. i am glad only because that statement has put a peaceful end to many arguments whether musashi or kojiro is stronger.
from the time break (that's how i understand it) seems like musashi has become a legend.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 3, 2009)

Chapter 287 is out for dl.

It's on break till late January...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2009)

well, your usual chapter, good one.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

And here I thought he was born with only two fingers on his right hand? 

Kojiro.jpg

Can't wait to read the next chapter.


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey wat chapter was it again when Musashi meets up with Matahachi again and he says he slept with otsu or something like that and i think Musashi punches him?


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 4, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Chapter 287 is out for dl.
> 
> It's on break till late January...



These breaks seem too long. It makes me wonder if Inoue has lost interest in Vagabond and if he's just kind of doing it on obligation rather than passion now. I always enjoy reading Vagabond, but when I was reading the arc where Musashi had to face the entire Yoshioka school , I felt like when I was reading it I could feel that Inoue was getting tired or less interested. Because it just felt like it dragged on a bit too long there.

And ever since then I don't think it has felt as powerful as it did in the first few parts of the series. Just my humble personal opinion though. I practiced Kendo for 3 years and currently practice Qigong and zen meditation at a Zen Buddhist temple weekly, so many of the philosophies seen in Vagabond are close to my heart.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 4, 2009)

Yukimura Sanada said:


> Hey wat chapter was it again when Musashi meets up with Matahachi again and he says he slept with otsu or something like that and i think Musashi punches him?



Chapter 221


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

I absolutely love Inoue's sketchy style, it adds to the grittiness of the setting. 287 is a great example of that.

As for the Yoshioka finale, I felt that Inoue was looking for an over-extended feeling as it adds into and fits keenly with the evolution of Musashi's philosophy. 

I completely disagree with the notion Inoue has lost his passion for the story. Just because Musashi isn't slaughtering any old dog doesn't mean this isn't a key part of the story. And it's absolutely brilliant, so well done.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 10, 2009)

Inoue is on a break until late January, we usually get about 3 chapters a month.


Anyway, bought books 15-18 the other day, kudos to Viz. Not often you get to praise them, their volumes for this are brilliant.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 10, 2009)

ahh thanks, well, he deserved a break imo... he's done a really good job until now 

i just love the "philosophical" approach of the manga and how the characters' backgrounds are greatly told. i just LOVED kojiros background story and how he progressed since then.
the characters have so much weight (except fo matahachi :ho)


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 10, 2009)

dante julius, with that avatar and signature I assume you are a member of Nihil Sine Nefas? Is your team planning to pick up any other projects?


----------



## dante julius (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, we're looking at other projects, but nothing ongoing like Vagabond. We're not going to announce anything ahead of time though, especially since we don't have any time frames on them yet. So this thread doesn't go off topic, if you have any other questions, we're be more than happy to answer them .


----------



## yo586 (Dec 11, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> You should try Lone Wolf and Cub. Planetes by Yukimura (same magaka who does Vinland Saga) is also great, and I personally think it's quite superior to Vinland Saga.
> 
> I do prefer REAL to Vagabond though. It's more emotionally involving for me.
> 
> Loved the latest chapters, Koujirou is awesome.



Thanks man. Been meaning to look into those mangas and maybe this is the push I need to find out how to get my hands on them haha.  I appreciate the response.

Anyways, I agree with other posters that Inoue has not lost his passion.  Although I can understand where one may deduce that, he has certainly shifted his style since the Yoshioka fight.  I find his change in artistry to be a beautiful shift.  It works rather well with Musashi's character development to shed his overly violent tendencies.

Mr. Serenity--
It is very cool that you are into Qigong and Zen practices.  I too am a competitive martial artist and avid Qigong practitioner, meditator.  I think this is why I resonate with this manga so well.  I sometimes wish I had the dedication and proper setting ala Musashi to cultivate my understanding in a emotionally powerful kill or be killed situation.  I'm sure that experience would be far beyond my current practice.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

On chapter 123 and i'm addicted, any advice on how to slow it down, enjoying the manga too much that I feel like i'm about to clock it within 2 days... then the horrible wait.

Might try reading Gantz at the same time.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 13, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Might try reading Gantz at the same time.



don't                                  .


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> don't                                  .



lmao alright.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 13, 2009)

yo586 said:


> Mr. Serenity--
> It is very cool that you are into Qigong and Zen practices.  I too am a competitive martial artist and avid Qigong practitioner, meditator.  I think this is why I resonate with this manga so well.  I sometimes wish I had the dedication and proper setting ala Musashi to cultivate my understanding in a emotionally powerful kill or be killed situation.  I'm sure that experience would be far beyond my current practice.  Thanks for the post.



For me that type of experience was able to be felt via Kendo. It was the closest thing to being able to hold a sword vs a serious opponent then literally kill them or be killed. Because while people may be watching the match and they see two Kendoka in armor with bamboo swords, to the Kendoka facing each other they're holding blades and they're aiming to slay their opponent in one blow.

That is why sometimes when watching professional Kendo matches it goes so fast and you think "wtf just happened". There is a lot of sport elements to it, but essentially it's not supposed to be a fight. You're aiming to kill your opponent in one meaningful cut, "ki-ken-tai-ichi" meaning spirit, sword and body in one strike. That is a valid point and a kill in Kendo. Through my years of fighting others with either shinai or bokken I have come to appreciate the actual fighting spirit that comes through these situations.

Kendo has become some what diluted of its ancient roots and lost many of its most lethal techniques after world war II. That is why kata and forms exist with the bokken and katana so you can imagine your opponent and practice the many angles that the armor would not be able to protect against. However, what Kendo still maintains is that feeling you get when actually fighting a bout where both have the intentions to kill.

That is a great feeling that cannot be easily gained now in this current society, but through reading manga like Vagabond it helps the readers some what understand these feelings. It's that natural warrior/samurai mentality that is too suppressed in our current male society, but it shines so brightly in Vagabond. Because what samurai were known for most were all their philosophies about death and battle. And why this became important is because once one understood that feeling, life became much more illuminating.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> don't                                  .



this                   .


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a question.

At the end of volume 13 (when Musashi has defeated Kohei), I believe Kohie has a thought and says something like -

"And that morsel of pride... was crushed and shattered... by someone who was even further along that path than I. His name was... Sasaki Kojiro".

And then we get 3 volumes (well i'm on the third) about the life of Sasaki Kojiro.

What did Kohie mean by "someone was was further along the path than i"? Does he mean someone who was further than him in the path of "spiral of death and killing", except Sasaki was able to crush that spiral?

Shit, I wanna understand but I don't -/ Anyone know it in more simpler meaning?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah you got it right the first time

kojiro is further down the spiral of death and killing than kohei was


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheers, it made sense after I read the chapter Mad Tiger.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2010)

> Acclaimed manga creator Takehiko Inoue (Slam Dunk, REAL) confirmed on his website on Sunday that he will end his Vagabond samurai manga within the year. He had already said in April of last year that he will end the manga "within one or two years."
> 
> Inoue has been drawing the manga in Kodansha's Morning magazine since 1998, and Kodansha is publishing the 32th compiled volume in Japan this month. Viz Media published the 30th volume in North America in November. Viz also publishes Inoue's Slam Dunk and REAL manga.
> 
> The Agency for Cultural Affairs of the Japanese government gave Inoue the MEXT Art Encouragement Shinjin Prize in the Media Arts category last March. Inoue won the separate Media Arts Festival Award in the Manga category for Vagabond in 2000. The same manga earned the Tezuka Osamu Cultural Prize in 2002.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 5, 2010)

was expecting something like this 
i hope he will continue Slam Dunk  (one of my favs with Vagabond)


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2010)

Slam Dunk 2 would be amazing!!!! First I want him to release REAL on a steady basis. REAL is one of my favorite as well.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I would prefer frequent releases of REAL over a hypothetical SD 2.

Kojiro vs Musashi is gonna happen really soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2010)

With Musashi's handicap I really don't see how it would be a fair fight. And here I was looking forward to an all out match between Musashi and Kojiro. Now I think it will end in one swing.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 5, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> With Musashi's handicap I really don't see how it would be a fair fight. And here I was looking forward to an all out match between Musashi and Kojiro. Now I think it will end in one swing.



i think it will end in one swing because they fight on such a high level, not because musashi is handicapped.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, I went ahead and spoiled myself by reading Wiki on these two guys... So I have a rough idea of what will happen.

Should be epic still.


----------



## Ola (Jan 5, 2010)

oh so Vagabond's going to end next year. Oh well. 
Pity it's not more popular because it definitely deserves it. The scenes of Musashi fighting with the whole of Yoshioka school were out of this world! I don't think I've seen anything this dramatic in any other manga.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 5, 2010)

Ending so soon? Even so, it's definitely worth a reread.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 5, 2010)

cool. more time for him to write REAL pek


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 8, 2010)

I too would love to see a more regular serialisation of _REAL_ ahead of any new ventures Inoue may have planned following the conclusion of _Vagabond_, it's characterisation is something else and already has me hooked into the cast's fate. As far as Inoue manga goes, I can see why it isn't as popular as _Vagabond _or _Slam Dunk_ but for my money it's his best yet.

By the way, re-serialisation of the titular manga is next week.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 15, 2010)

subscribin to this, cant believe im only doing this now


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone have a link to the most recent chapter? I think the last one I read was from early December, has there been any new ones translated since?


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit have any of you seen the Vizbig editions of Vagabond

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## TDM (Jan 20, 2010)

I first read this manga a few years back, but stopped shortly after the big Yoshioka fight, simply because that was the latest at the time and I was unwilling to wait for the next chapter.

I've finally caught up, though, and I still dig this series. The secondary characters are just spectacular; there's no other way to describe them. It's incredible how much detail and background they're given; I find them more interesting than Musashi and Kojiro.

I'm willing to call it my favorite, almost simply because the characters are so well-rounded and the series rarely suffers from the "this is fucking stupid" moments that are so prevalent in Shonen manga, and while being Seinen, Vagabond stays away from more obnoxiously violent or pornographic elements.

Plus the art is bomb diggity.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 22, 2010)

That Yoshioka story, from the Seijuro and Denshichiro fights to the 70 man rumble, is still one of my favourite arcs in manga ever. Right up there with the thumping Itto-Retsudo finale in _Lone Wolf and Cub_.


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> That Yoshioka story, from the Seijuro and Denshichiro fights to the 70 man rumble, is still one of my favourite arcs in manga ever. Right up there with the thumping Itto-Retsudo finale in _Lone Wolf and Cub_.


I actually enjoyed the Sasaki Kojiro Origin Story more; I really like it when an author writes a certain section that sheds light on a variety of other portions of the series.


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

I think my favorite fight was Musashi VS Inshun and Hozoin arc was pretty well done, Inshun is probably my favorite character in this series for his story and growth. I also enjoyed Sasaki Kojiro's backstory.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 23, 2010)

Inoue's colouring skills are magnificent. I particularly like his water colourings. 

As for favourite arcs, I loved the Kyoto arc (Seijuro, Denshiro and 70 Yoshioka vs Musashi).


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 24, 2010)

TDM said:


> I actually enjoyed the Sasaki Kojiro Origin Story more; I really like it when an author writes a certain section that sheds light on a variety of other portions of the series.



Oh definitely, world building always lends credibility to the story since a believable world is created for the characters we've seen. It's a great arc but the Yoshioka was simply quintessential _Vagabond_, it encapsulated everything that's great about the series, Inoue was on his best form with art and story-telling there.

I think it's one of the reasons why _One Piece_ is so good and why I'm so disappointed with _Naruto_, which, even though it went to unredeemable shit starting from the end of part I, had the opportunity of creating a great meta-world but threw it in the bin in favour of Uchiha antics. Why did it take 450 chapters for Cloud, Rock and Mist villages to be introduced properly? Where are all the Jinchuriki, why did we only see less than half of them? etc


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2010)

New chapter is out

Except buildings.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2010)

And now I'm hyped up for the final battle pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Matahachi is a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!! 

epic chap btw

Takezo vs Kojiro 

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2010)

Great chapter. "The dual of Funajima".Can't wait for it.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW!
really epic, the first page made me cum


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 26, 2010)

Inoue's water colours are so damn beautiful



This chapter was awesome, but leaves me feeling dread as it's coming to an end. The shots of the ocean were a perfect visual of that. Goddammit.


----------



## Shade (Jan 26, 2010)

How far into his life do you think it'll go? The historical Takezo I mean.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like this Matahachi storytime angle that Inoue is going for.

I wonder how long the duel will be.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah, so Inoue wants to wrap it up. I guess there wasn't much left to tell what happened before the fight itself anyway. It's bound to be great though.

Too bad it's going this slowly. Matahachi's "That's all the time there is for today" almost made me rage, but it was to be expected too


----------



## Ximm (Jan 26, 2010)

Just can't wait for the duel between Mushashi and Kojiro.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 26, 2010)

^ fuck yeah.

Inoue's majestic abilities needs some more glorification - fucking Kojiro & Musashi owns.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone else think the fight will be over in one or two slashes? before that some testing and stuff


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Kojiro and Takezo about to clash their swords together :WOW


----------



## Ola (Jan 26, 2010)

ohhh when is the next chapter coming out 
pity we have to wait for so long!


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 26, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I really like this Matahachi storytime angle that Inoue is going for.



I agree, it's a really awesome way for the reader to vicariously view the battle and feel the emotion of what will pass, as Matahachi is the most..._human_ of the main cast, the easiest to relate to for the reader, and the beautiful thing is this all happens whether they like him or not.

It's fantastic.

I personally love his character, what Inoue has done with him, the evolution from right royal cock-up to the dichotomously contented yet forlorn storyteller, is amazing.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 26, 2010)

so do you guys think that the fights will be like in the real story 
*Spoiler*: __ 



over after sasaki gets blinded by the sun and is hit by musashi


 or will it be different?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I agree, it's a really awesome way for the reader to vicariously view the battle and feel the emotion of what will pass, as Matahachi is the most..._human_ of the main cast, the easiest to relate to for the reader, and the beautiful thing is this all happens whether they like him or not.
> 
> It's fantastic.
> 
> I personally love his character, what Inoue has done with him, the evolution from right royal cock-up to the dichotomously contented yet forlorn storyteller, is amazing.



Inoue does a great job with these types of characters. The asshole who you just love to hate slowly gets developed and the hate turns into pity. It was masterfully done with Takahashi from Real. 



c3zz4rr said:


> so do you guys think that the fights will be like in the real story
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Has Vagabond stayed true to the story in past fights?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 26, 2010)

how do you get blinded by the sun if you're already blind :?


----------



## The Imp (Jan 27, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> how do you get blinded by the sun if you're already blind :?



he's                      deaf


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought he was blind this whole time

I vaguely remember it, or maybe it was a bad translation


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> I thought he was blind this whole time
> 
> I vaguely remember it, or maybe it was a bad translation



No Kojiro is deaf, you probably meant the part where Ittosai called Kanemaki  blind for not noticing this


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

why did ittosai fondle Kojiro's private parts?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

the build up is killing me


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> why did ittosai fondle Kojiro's private parts?



He's one of those people who love pussy so much he doesn't mind doing gay shit every now and then.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome chapter, even if i had to wait a whole year and it would've still been worth it. 

I hope the inevitable fight between Miyamoto and Sasaki is one epic 2-3 chapter fight


----------



## TargaryenX (Jan 27, 2010)

I just caught up with this manga. I still don't get why Ittousai rubbed horse shit in his wound a couple chapters ago. Wouldn't that be equivalent to committing suicide with the medical technology of the time?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

the wait is killing me 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> He's one of those people who love pussy so much he doesn't mind doing gay shit every now and then.


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2010)

TargaryenX said:


> I just caught up with this manga. I still don't get why Ittousai rubbed horse shit in his wound a couple chapters ago. Wouldn't that be equivalent to committing suicide with the medical technology of the time?


I really have no fucking idea haha; I thought I was the only one perplexed by his antics.


*Spoiler*: _With Regards to the Final Fight_ 



I wouldn't mind a one or two strike fight, but it would have to be done gracefully in a way that portrays all of the combat in their minds.


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2010)

TDM said:


> I really have no fucking idea haha; I thought I was the only one perplexed by his antics.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _With Regards to the Final Fight_
> ...



No, I was pretty baffled by that scene too lol

You mean similar to Musashi VS Inshun?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

damn, I almost spoiled myself 

searched the island's name 

anyway here's the page in wiki i seen :WOW

shows you guys some stuff you might expect 



EDIT: I just spoiled myself 

avoid wiki at all costs


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 29, 2010)

Well Musashi is basically a national hero, the result has been known since before a manga even went forward.


----------



## Brian (Jan 29, 2010)

lol I think it's safe to say we all knew about Funajima or at least whats to take place on that island


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

so I should treat this as "how its gonna play out," rather than "whats gonna happen" :WOW


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 29, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not quite sure how true to the book or other historical accounts Inoue has been, of course this as a retelling in a completely different medium would indicate he has some licence and room to play while sticking to the story.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

not that true, other accounts entail Munisai to be alrite, he passed some of his teachings to Takezo and stuff, also Sejuro passed being the head of Yoshioka to his brother after being defeated by Musashi, that means he was not killed at Rendaji Field.  It should also be noted that there's 3 Yoshioka Bro's, but the 3rd one was replaced by Ueda I guess

its not exactly true to most historical records


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> You mean similar to Musashi VS Inshun?


Oh no - I meant Musashi vs. Kojiro.





Michael Lucky said:


> so I should treat this as "how its gonna play out," rather than "whats gonna happen" :WOW


I really hope Inoue resists the urge to make it a generic Shonen-style 304867243063 chapter fight where it gets really fucking drawn out and boring by the end.


----------



## Dog of War (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, this was a very clever chapter.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 2, 2010)

I love this manga so much.  Great chapter.  Manga has me fully pulled in. I'm going to be upset if Otsu and Musashi don't end up together.

On a side note, does anyone else notice how Musashi's posture and presence has been evolving since the beginning of the series?  Incredible attention to detail.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2010)

Great chapter.Art is top notch as always. Funny scene with the ear-plugs.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 3, 2010)

great chapter, want more


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2010)

New chapter is out while he was using Sonido


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 10, 2010)

whaaaaaaaat? break until march?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG NEW CHAP


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 13, 2010)

Joining. Just finished reading Viz Big's 3rd vol. Where he fights the bald monk.....Damn.....uhm. Hoizen something. The second generation master.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm currently re-reading Vagabond, on chapter 128.

Made a set, too.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2010)

It looks great.
Takuan.:ho



Itachifan727 said:


> Joining. Just finished reading Viz Big's 3rd vol. Where he fights the bald monk.....Damn.....uhm. Hoizen something. The second generation master.



Inshun from Hozoin temple.


----------



## Dog of War (Feb 13, 2010)

Vizbig's Vagabond series is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> I'm currently re-reading Vagabond, on chapter 128.
> 
> Made a set, too.



Yeah I find myself re-reading a couple of chapters here and there. Especially when I'm getting someone else to start reading the series, I find myself reading the same chapter they are just to refresh my memory of it and discuss it with them.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 22, 2010)

Dog of War said:


> To be honest, I'm not quite sure how true to the book or other historical accounts Inoue has been, of course this as a retelling in a completely different medium would indicate he has some licence and room to play while sticking to the story.



He departs from the book in quite a few ways. Kojiro is perhaps the most glaring example, a massive contrast to his original villainous depiction. Inoue has shown quite a lot of guts actually, in the way he's been brave enough to get creative and change things, often improving upon the source material quite a lot in the process. This manga also feels much more complex than the novel in its treatment of violence. To use a phrase by Matt Stover, this series is very much like 'a violent meditation on violence', and really makes you think about the paradoxical beauty and horror of swordsmanship rather than delighting in simple hack 'n slashes, as most would expect from manga. Matahachi and several characters are also very altered and made more believable and real. Just about the only thing I could criticise about this series is what I see as a bit of a sluggish pace, but aside from that he's done a wonderful job.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> He departs from the book in quite a few ways. Kojiro is perhaps the most glaring example, a massive contrast to his original villainous depiction. Inoue has shown quite a lot of guts actually, in the way he's been brave enough to get creative and change things, often improving upon the source material quite a lot in the process. This manga also feels much more complex than the novel in its treatment of violence. To use a phrase by Matt Stover, this series is very much like 'a violent meditation on violence', and really makes you think about the paradoxical beauty and horror of swordsmanship rather than delighting in simple hack 'n slashes, as most would expect from manga. Matahachi and several characters are also very altered and made more believable and real. Just about the only thing I could criticise about this series is what I see as a bit of a sluggish pace, but aside from that he's done a wonderful job.



this!!!

also, i hope we get new Vagabond, this break is killing me


----------



## Brian (Feb 23, 2010)

March 4th, at least we have an exact date this time around.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 24, 2010)

YES!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2010)

^You're a bringer of good news lately (counting some other threads)!

Going to wait for the scans/trans tough.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2010)

cant wait for the scan


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2010)

I wont download them, I dont wanna be spoiled, but is there even gonna fight thats gonna happp[en for me not to? I dunno


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 3, 2010)

i better wait for scan too.


----------



## Brian (Mar 3, 2010)

chapter 11-13


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 3, 2010)

epic


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2010)

Great chapter.
 when he thinks Otsu is warming him up.


----------



## Muk (Mar 3, 2010)

lol at him thinking otsu is warming him up 

but i am kinda lost at the time line. the story is jumping around a little too much for me


----------



## The Imp (Mar 3, 2010)

Muk said:


> lol at him thinking otsu is warming him up
> 
> but i am kinda lost at the time line. the story is jumping around a little too much for me



Musashi annihilates the Yoshioka at 22. He's traveling the road right now. He's around 22/23 years old still. In 6-7 years he is going to fight Kojiro. Matahachi is around 60 years old retelling Musashi's past and some of the rumors he heard of what Musashi did from the ages of 22-29, which is where Musashi's POV is currently at.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

good chapter when Musashi and Kojiro. fight it will be awesome.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

I gotta admit, I'm really liking Matahachi's narration regarding Musashi's ordeals, and upcoming battles.

But, I'm really looking forward to the fight, hopefully a memorable one.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 3, 2010)

at least he's not that much of a douche anymore


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> epic



+1**


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just hoping the pacing doesn't take a turn for the worse, because this has been such a fantastic manga in that respect.


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 5, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> at least he's not that much of a douche anymore



lol true to that!


----------



## yo586 (Mar 5, 2010)

So you guys are all liking the old Matahachi narrating turn the manga has taken?  I really don't like it, I feel as though it is constantly disrupting the flow. 

I want to see more about Musashi and "the river flowing inside him" and the last stages of his evolution before his battle with Kojiro.  It feels like this whole narration thing is a poor way to accelerate through 7 years in the story in just 2-3 chapters.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

Synergy said:


> lol true to that!



I wonder how it would be without a narrator 



yo586 said:


> So you guys are all liking the old Matahachi narrating turn the manga has taken?  I really don't like it, I feel as though it is constantly disrupting the flow.
> 
> I want to see more about Musashi and "the river flowing inside him" and the last stages of his evolution before his battle with Kojiro.  It feels like this whole narration thing is a poor way to accelerate through 7 years in the story in just 2-3 chapters.



Matahachi = Jesus lvl story telling 

altho yeah, its annoying how he's such aa douche and does what he does, but hey, it adds to it in a way I guess


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 5, 2010)

yo586 said:


> So you guys are all liking the old Matahachi narrating turn the manga has taken?  I really don't like it, I feel as though it is constantly disrupting the flow.
> 
> I want to see more about Musashi and "the river flowing inside him" and the last stages of his evolution before his battle with Kojiro.  It feels like this whole narration thing is a poor way to accelerate through 7 years in the story in just 2-3 chapters.



I think it has actually benefited the pace of the story. What would have been wrong is seeing Takezo mow through people for 7 years for the sake of it. If you really think Inoue won't show how Takezo developed over those seven years in this fight then I don't know what to tell you. It's the culmination of everything he ever aspired to, every goal he ever dreamed of so of course we'll get to understand how he arrived here.

Matahachi's use has been very sharp. Props to Inoue.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 13, 2010)

Takezo vs Kojiro > 7 years of killing fodders


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 14, 2010)

that was a good chapter. I heard rumors that Inou Takehiko plans on ending this manga soon is that true?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 14, 2010)

it has been talked about lately, but hey, we're on whats likely to be the last arc, so its probably true


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 14, 2010)

I sense a storm coming


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's an article about Takehiko Inoue and his work with Vagabond, the article talks about the the progression with the artwork and Inoue's decision to end the manga within this year. Link removed I like how this article compares the volumes side by side so the reader can see the changes made with Musashi's facial features.

Considering that Sasaki Kojiro is Musashi's greatest rival and most famous battle it seems fitting that it would be the final fight in the manga. His life accounts after the fight mostly just involves him serving the Shogunate, participating in a war, serving others, etc. He's been doing what Takuan has been encouraging him to do in the manga.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 14, 2010)

that's the first time i've seen any of the volume covers just thought I'd say that.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 14, 2010)

epic art


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 14, 2010)

You know, as sad as I am to see this manga end, I also cannot wait for it. 

Because when it does REAL will finally get a regular release schedule.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 16, 2010)

Brian said:


> Here's an article about Takehiko Inoue and his work with Vagabond, the article talks about the the progression with the artwork and Inoue's decision to end the manga within this year. Link removed I like how this article compares the volumes side by side so the reader can see the changes made with Musashi's facial features.
> 
> Considering that Sasaki Kojiro is Musashi's greatest rival and most famous battle it seems fitting that it would be the final fight in the manga. His life accounts after the fight mostly just involves him serving the Shogunate, participating in a war, serving others, etc. He's been doing what Takuan has been encouraging him to do in the manga.



Nice article,first time seeing some of those covers. Does anyone know where I could find bigger versions of them?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2010)

> I don't think it's a stretch to say that Kojiro could be one of the best comic book characters ever!



 he is


----------



## Mr Serenity (Mar 16, 2010)

Brian said:


> Here's an article about Takehiko Inoue and his work with Vagabond, the article talks about the the progression with the artwork and Inoue's decision to end the manga within this year. Link removed I like how this article compares the volumes side by side so the reader can see the changes made with Musashi's facial features.
> 
> Considering that Sasaki Kojiro is Musashi's greatest rival and most famous battle it seems fitting that it would be the final fight in the manga. His life accounts after the fight mostly just involves him serving the Shogunate, participating in a war, serving others, etc. He's been doing what Takuan has been encouraging him to do in the manga.



Beautiful cover comparisons, each cover has a different vibe and feel that comes from how the characters change in the manga. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> You know, as sad as I am to see this manga end, I also cannot wait for it.
> 
> Because when it does REAL will finally get a regular release schedule.



Is REAL by anychance better than Slam Dunk? cause I read part of SD and I really didn't feel the story all that much.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 16, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Is REAL by anychance better than Slam Dunk? cause I read part of SD and I really didn't feel the story all that much.



I certainy prefer it.

Honestly, it does everything Slam Dunk did, only much, much better.

I found it to be one of the most emotionally involving manga I have ever read.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

hmmm I just might check it out but first I'll wait for vagabond to end.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 16, 2010)

Vagabond is very well done, executions are very well placed, plot is well organized and story is quite compelling

2 thumbs up


----------



## yo586 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> Beautiful cover comparisons, each cover has a different vibe and feel that comes from how the characters change in the manga. Thanks for sharing.



ya what makes this my favorite manga is that you can clearly see the progression Musashi (and Kojiro) have made in their expressions and general postures.  Incredible skill, that article was cool to show the cover progression.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the fact that this series has 2 main characters and there not gay for one another **cough**naruto**cough**


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 17, 2010)

why the fuck would you bring up naruto


----------



## Brian (Mar 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Nice article,first time seeing some of those covers. Does anyone know where I could find bigger versions of them?



Some of them I remember, some of them probably slipped my memory. 

And here's a site with bigger version of the covers 

It only goes up to Vol. 18 though



Mr Serenity said:


> Beautiful cover comparisons, each cover has a different vibe and feel that comes from how the characters change in the manga. Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome, I can't get enough of Inoue's art work.



Han Solo said:


> I certainy prefer it.
> 
> Honestly, it does everything Slam Dunk did, only much, much better.
> 
> I found it to be one of the most emotionally involving manga I have ever read.



I started reading REAL when I waiting for Vagabond to be released but wanted more of Inoue's work. I love it so far, and I'm only in the beginning, it's pretty nice how it's not just about basketball but deals more with the psychological aspect of how the main characters deal with their short comings.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Mar 18, 2010)

There was a great documentary on History channel on Tuesday about Miyamoto Musashi. With the Iron Chef host Marc Dacascos. It was titled "Samurai" and it was 2 hours long, all about Miyamoto Musashi. It also showed the actual areas where many of his famous battles happened. Great show for anyone who is interested. I'd suggest looking it up through search on your digital TV guide there is probably a replay this week.


----------



## Brian (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> There was a great documentary on History channel on Tuesday about Miyamoto Musashi. With the Iron Chef host Marc Dacascos. It was titled "Samurai" and it was 2 hours long, all about Miyamoto Musashi. It also showed the actual areas where many of his famous battles happened. Great show for anyone who is interested. I'd suggest looking it up through search on your digital TV guide there is probably a replay this week.



I saw that, it was awesome, I really liked how they included animation clips within the documentary as a reenactment, and the narrator acting as Musashi was a nice touch. 

If I can find it online I would link it here but I would just suggest for anyone interested to just check out The History Channel for it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 18, 2010)

I NEED TO WATCH THAT!!!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2010)

That's something worth checking out.



Brian said:


> Some of them I remember, some of them probably slipped my memory.
> 
> And here's a site with bigger version of the covers
> 
> It only goes up to Vol. 18 though



I already found that site yesterday,but thanks anyway.^^


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 18, 2010)

who is that sasaki kojiro you guys are talking about? 

and i demand musashi to have a rematch with ittosai


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 18, 2010)

as it currently stands Ittousai would just defeat musashi even if they had a re-match but more than likeally Ittousai will be dead where this series is heading towards now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 18, 2010)

damn, that would be awesome


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 18, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> damn, that would be awesome







mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> as it currently stands Ittousai would just defeat musashi even if they had a re-match but more than likeally Ittousai will be dead where this series is heading towards now.



where do u think its heading towards?  and i dont mean a rematch now but when his leg is healed


----------



## Brian (Mar 24, 2010)

Lets try to get Vagabond manga of the months guys


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 25, 2010)

MIHAWK said:


> where do u think its heading towards?  and i dont mean a rematch now but when his leg is healed



The series is obviously heading toward the final confrontation between Musashi and Kojiro.



Brian said:


> Lets try to get Vagabond manga of the months guys



your sig almost gave me a seizure. Congratulations


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 25, 2010)

MIHAWK said:


>



 



Brian said:


> Lets try to get Vagabond manga of the months guys



YES 



mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> your sig almost gave me a seizure. Congratulations



Musashi style


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2010)

Brian said:


> Lets try to get Vagabond manga of the months guys



I still think it would be more fitting if it wins motm by the time it ends.


----------



## yo586 (Mar 25, 2010)

The manga was just recently MotM and the discussions were pretty dead.  Not too many people on this board are interested in the more mature stories, and rightfully so, given the board's namesake.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 25, 2010)

i wonder how many people come here to discuss about naruto


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 26, 2010)

SASUKE pek


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> SASUKE pek




you almost got me there


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 26, 2010)

lmao



but its prolly cuz its the popular thing, like how DBZ is like


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah this thread and a lot of other series in this section aren't that active, besides FMA or HunterXHunter, etc. It's a shame the more mature stories don't really get much attention.



αshɘs said:


> I still think it would be more fitting if it wins motm by the time it ends.



Got a point, during the Musashi VS Kojiro battle


----------



## The Imp (Apr 2, 2010)

There are still no chapter 292 raw though.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2010)

Chapter 293 is out!

this (Kenpachi blocking Nnoitra's strike with all scythes at once)


----------



## Brian (Apr 11, 2010)

More about him trying to discover his middle path and getting stronger, might I add Musashi is an excellent sculptor.

I'm hoping we see more of Kojiro next time though.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2010)

But where is ch292?


----------



## geminis (Apr 13, 2010)

yo586 said:


> The manga was just recently MotM and the discussions were pretty dead.  Not too many people on this board are interested in the more mature stories, and rightfully so, given the board's namesake.



actually, I got into Vagabond after seeing a panel on someone's sig, then I recommended this series to a friend of mine....who bares a grudge against me for introducing him to such a high quality manga which makes him not appreciate Naruto and Bleach anymore. I warned him.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 15, 2010)

is the latest 294..? thats the recent update at mangafox so i was jw. But its been blocked at mangafox i guess cause its mature. =\


----------



## Brian (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah chapter 294 is out

akin to a god

But it's strange I type in Vagabond I can't see the updates or the main page for it. Yet I can see it if I click the link for a chapter. Guess it's just the site malfunctioning atm.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 15, 2010)

Brian said:


> Yeah chapter 294 is out
> 
> akin to a god
> 
> But it's strange I type in Vagabond I can't see the updates or the main page for it. Yet I can see it if I click the click the link for a chapter. Guess it's just the site malfunctioning atm.



Yea any manga rated mature i cant get to.Idk whats going on.


----------



## Brian (Apr 15, 2010)

Majeh said:


> Yea any manga rated mature i cant get to.Idk whats going on.



Yeah I checked too, the site hid them from the search function and directory, not delete them entirely for now. Seems like the only way to check on updates is to click on the direct link for the chapters.


----------



## Majeh (Apr 15, 2010)

Brian said:


> Yeah I checked too, the site hid them from the search function and directory, not delete them entirely for now. Seems like the only way to check on updates is to click on the direct link for the chapters.



and how do i do this?


----------



## Brian (Apr 15, 2010)

I already linked you



Brian said:


> akin to a god


----------



## Majeh (Apr 15, 2010)

Brian said:


> I already linked you



i know but there are other mangas at hand that need to be read and are of the mature level.


----------



## Zach (Apr 15, 2010)

New chapter was boring and after waiting so long


----------



## Mr Serenity (Apr 15, 2010)

So when will 292 be translated? lol


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

I predict next chap, Musashi fights while eating


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2010)

Nah he will fights while painting/sculpting.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

yes, that is very likely, or he can go Yagyu and fight while sleeping


----------



## Zach (May 2, 2010)

295 was funny


----------



## yo586 (May 2, 2010)

Kojirou's fight scenes are always so damned good.  Such a perfect foil for Musashi as a samurai.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

reminds me of monk Inshun vs Musashi the cave man part 1

epic art of run


----------



## Zach (May 2, 2010)

Most epic art of run ever


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

yeah, that was so awesome


----------



## Zach (May 2, 2010)

Musashi is an Uchiha and Inshun is Senju. Inshun does use wood:ho


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

good point, and musashi has black hair


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

Exactly


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

Kojiro would be?


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

Itachi because he's blind


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

I say Jiraiya is Ittosai


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

Yoshioka are Hyuuga


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

lol yeah, makes sense


----------



## Zhyo (May 3, 2010)

Bah, i want to read the latest chapters, but still no sign of 292


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

Zach said:


> Yoshioka are Hyuuga



actually, how about Uchihas

Seijuro would be Itachi

and Den*insert japanese spelling*chuhiro would be Sasuke


----------



## Brian (May 3, 2010)

Zhyo said:


> Bah, i want to read the latest chapters, but still no sign of 292




lol just skip  it and read the rest Link removed


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> actually, how about Uchihas
> 
> Seijuro would be Itachi
> 
> and Den*insert japanese spelling*chuhiro would be Sasuke


So would Musashi just be a fodder Uchiha? Who would be Kojirou

Yagyu as Hyuuga?


Brian said:


> lol just skip  it and read the rest Link removed



lol yeah really


----------



## Brian (May 3, 2010)

Stop comparing a shitty manga(nardo) with a godly manga(Vagabond)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

I know someone with the name of Nardo


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

I know we should stop

Vagabond has enlightened me to what a good manga is


----------



## yo586 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah enough of this terrible comparison game.  I was so excited this thread was active then that.  Lets talk of other things . . .

What is your favorite Kojirou confrontation so far?

Mine is when he beats the Samurai (forget his name) with a stick and he faints thinking it was a sword.  Great illustration of killer intention and shows how far more advanced he is than 99% of swordsmen.  

Lots of other good ones but that is my favorite.  Also at the current point in the story, do you think Musashi has a chance against Kojirou or will he have one final revelation of his "inner river" first?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

when Ittosai fondled his privates? :WOW






































actually, same as your's the same epic stick beating


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

yo586 said:


> Yeah enough of this terrible comparison game.  I was so excited this thread was active then that.  Lets talk of other things . . .
> 
> What is your favorite Kojirou confrontation so far?
> 
> ...



Mine is the same as yours

I think he'll need a final revelation. I can't wait for the fight but at the same time after the fight the manga will end


----------



## yo586 (May 4, 2010)

Damn guys you were supposed to pick other fights! haha.  I also liked his and Musashi's stick skirmish where they ended up "killing" eachother.


----------



## Tash (May 4, 2010)

Yea that's the best one to me.

Besides being a gigantic turning point for Musashi's philosophy on sword-fighting it really wet my pallet for that final fight that we know is going to happen between them.


----------



## shahrooz (May 7, 2010)

im curious to read this manga, can anybody give me the lowdown on the story and what this manga is all about?


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2010)

Well, I suppose you already know this is about the life of the swordman Miyamoto Musashi, based on a novel.
It's basically about Musashi's road to become a legendary swordsman, while there's a big arc dedicated to his later rival Sasaki Kojiro (it starts from his childhood). 
It's spiritual and has very well written character development. So it's not some mindless hack and slash samurai manga (though it has some neat scenes). 
Also,the art is amazing.

So yeah,you should definitely try it out.


----------



## Zach (May 7, 2010)

Yeah you should really read it. One of the best mangas I've read if not the best. But then again I haven't read a lot compared to some others and I'm a samurai tard


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2010)

actually yeah, Vagabond is like top notch ftw

the execution alone is art in itself


----------



## Zach (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I love the art. Easily one of the best art for any manga I've read.


----------



## shahrooz (May 8, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Well, I suppose you already know this is about the life of the swordman Miyamoto Musashi, based on a novel.
> It's basically about Musashi's road to become a legendary swordsman, while there's a big arc dedicated to his later rival Sasaki Kojiro (it starts from his childhood).
> It's spiritual and has very well written character development. So it's not some mindless hack and slash samurai manga (though it has some neat scenes).
> Also,the art is amazing.
> ...





Zach said:


> Yeah you should really read it. One of the best mangas I've read if not the best. But then again I haven't read a lot compared to some others and I'm a samurai tard





Michael Lucky said:


> actually yeah, Vagabond is like top notch ftw
> 
> the execution alone is art in itself



tnx guys ill definetly start reading it soon


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 8, 2010)

awesome 

enjoy


----------



## Zach (May 9, 2010)

Cool More have been converted


----------



## shahrooz (May 9, 2010)

well just read the first 3 chapters, takezo is badass and i have to say the art is excellent so far i hope it can rival berserk art cause thats the best manga art i have ever seen.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> well just read the first 3 chapters, takezo is badass and i have to say the art is excellent so far i hope it can rival berserk art cause thats the best manga art i have ever seen.



don't worry about that because vagabond art is (slightly) better than berserk


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2010)

Finally 292 is out!! Now I can go read the others too.

Regular Member



shahrooz said:


> well just read the first 3 chapters, takezo is badass and i have to say the art is excellent so far i hope it can rival berserk art cause thats the best manga art i have ever seen.



Inoue's art is definitely top notch, I don't think the 2 can be compared though. He goes for a realistic approach while Miura's vary. But yeah,both are awesome.


----------



## shahrooz (May 9, 2010)

so how much of the manga is still left? and does this author take century long breaks like miura does?


----------



## αshɘs (May 9, 2010)

It will end this year. At least in an article it said so. And no,he doesn't take that long breaks. 
There were some breaks,but I didn't read it back then,only started reading before last Christmas.


----------



## shahrooz (May 9, 2010)

thank god cause miura takes long breaks so often that i often forget the story and have to reread stuff


----------



## insi_tv (May 9, 2010)

just read 292-295 and have to say: LET THEM FIGHT AHHHHHH
i want to see the final fight so badly


----------



## Brian (May 10, 2010)

Finally Ch. 292 came out lol

That was some slap by the old lady


----------



## Lightysnake (May 10, 2010)

Are scans still coming?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2010)

NEW CONVERTS


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2010)

lol I think he already knows about it



αshɘs said:


> It will end this year. At least in an article it said so. And no,he doesn't take that long breaks.
> There were some breaks,but I didn't read it back then,only started reading before last Christmas.



Going by the releases and the progress in these chapters, it might end early next year or the very end of this year


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

It's a shame it wont have the entire story of Musashi, but damn what a ride its been.


----------



## αshɘs (May 11, 2010)

Brian said:


> Going by the releases and the progress in these chapters, it might end early next year or the very end of this year



Seems like it. I thought it would end around Autumn, but it's not I like would complain if it ends a bit later.:ho


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2010)

FINAL BATTLE COMMENCE!!!!


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2010)

Chapter 296 is out

Link


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Didn't expect it to be out so soon


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2010)

The latest Chapter in a nutshell


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Yeah pretty much

Although he needs to be wearing his thong thing

Is it bad that I saved that?


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2010)

Depends on your intentions with it :ho


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with saving something I found funny


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

Kokura Telegrams pic


----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2010)

Kojiro.



Brian said:


> The latest Chapter in a nutshell
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2010)

By popular demand


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)




----------



## αshɘs (May 17, 2010)

....  ....


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

The almighty thong thing


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

mighty almighty


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

SUPER SPECIAL AWESOME SUPER THONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

Brian repped me with this 

4b


----------



## yo586 (May 17, 2010)

Love the Kojirou superman thong!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

each string sold separately


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Brian repped me with this
> 
> 4b





Michael Lucky said:


> each string sold separately


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

So I finally read Vagabond 

When do new chapters usually come out anyway?


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 9, 2010)

Sen said:


> So I finally read Vagabond
> 
> When do new chapters usually come out anyway?



first: good decision on reading this epic manga
second: rather irregularly, been some weeks since the last chapter but the wait is worth it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

they usually come out while the author's still alive :WOW


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2010)

Sen said:


> So I finally read Vagabond
> 
> When do new chapters usually come out anyway?



Good decision. How do you like it so far?


The scans come out rather irregular. It can be weekly, bi-weekly, monthly...


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

Sen said:


> So I finally read Vagabond
> 
> When do new chapters usually come out anyway?



About time. How do you like it?

They come out at random times like Liar Game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

NO NO NO, PLEASE

VAGABOND ALREADY TAKES A WHILE TO COME OUT

PLEASE NOT LIAR GAME


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope we have a new chapter by next week, it's been too long man. I guess 	Inoue doesn't want to release the final chapters right away.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

Inoue = Gabe


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah it seems like forever since we've had a chapter

Who's Gabe


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

search Valve


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2010)

Search Valve?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

Search Valve!


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 10, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Inoue = Gabe



i lol'd


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 14, 2010)

NARUTO-R.BLOGSPOT.COM

Takehiko is amazing.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 14, 2010)

wonderful :33

I want this poster to replace the billboard with C.Ronaldo in my street


----------



## Zach (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn that's awesome.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

lol epic art, too bad it dont have new chapters yet 



insi_tv said:


> i lol'd


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 14, 2010)

Kinda wish I had waited until this series ended to read it. The wait new releases is a pain.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

hah hah hah

it gets dull over time 

well, sometimes


----------



## Zach (Jul 14, 2010)

I know what you mean At least I didn't start from when chapter 1 was released otherwise I might have have killed someone because of the waiting.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish Liar Game, Vagabond and Vinland Saga chapters would just come out


----------



## Zach (Jul 14, 2010)

Same here although still need to start on Vinland Saga


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

damn straight!!!

man, and I wanna see whats gonna happen in Liar Game, tho I mostly kinda see it in a way, im just interested if there's gonna be something unexpected, and hey its Liar Game, there's usually something unexpected 

and on Vagabond, well, we kinda know whats gonna happen, but its a godly manga nontheless, I wanna see it happen


----------



## Zach (Jul 14, 2010)

Regardless of if we know what's going to happen, it's going to be epic Just can't wait


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 14, 2010)

damn you all, i thought a new chapter was released


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

Zach said:


> Regardless of if we know what's going to happen, it's going to be epic Just can't wait



lmao yeah 



insi_tv said:


> damn you all, i thought a new chapter was released



same


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn you guys. Got my hopes up. grrr



Edward Newgate said:


> NARUTO-R.BLOGSPOT.COM
> 
> Takehiko is amazing.



That's awesome.


----------



## Brian (Jul 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> NARUTO-R.BLOGSPOT.COM
> 
> Takehiko is amazing.



I wish I was at that exhibition


----------



## Zach (Jul 14, 2010)

Brian said:


> I wish I was at that exhibition



I'd pay money to be there


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 14, 2010)

I wont 




... maybe


----------



## Brian (Jul 19, 2010)

Spoilers for chapter 297 on mangahelpers


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> NARUTO-R.BLOGSPOT.COM
> 
> Takehiko is amazing.



Man this guy has the some of the best artwork I've ever seen. I really want a signed copy of his work.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man, I definitely would have payed good money to see that exhibition.  Seeing a larger than life size Musashi would make me need to bring a change of underwear (or several).


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 21, 2010)

New RAWs?! YES!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, 4 chaps


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 21, 2010)

Still no 297


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 22, 2010)

How far behind are we?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 22, 2010)

as far as kojiro's reach with his sword


----------



## Teach (Sep 7, 2010)

Still no 297?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2010)

Teach said:


> Still no 297?



Dam it bitch why did you bump this thread if no chapter, I will cut you bitch if you do it again. You hear that bitches any of you bitches bump this without a chapter getting released..........I will cut ya.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's the only group that still scans it  

They say they have raws up to 299 but Vagabond is low on their priority .


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 7, 2010)

How can something so fuckin epic be low priority


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2010)

Which is a lowdown dirty shame


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah it's a pity really . Since they have the raws and everything .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like a job for the Midnight Crew.


----------



## Zach (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn those bastards

We've been lacking Vagabond for months


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

Midnight Crew  ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

That would be awesome .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2010)

You're a part of a scan group ? Cool .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, as lazy as we've been, haha. I need to get out of my streak


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 7, 2010)

inb4 farm arc


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2010)

Musashi gives up the way of the sword for the way of the crops


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

Brian said:


> Musashi gives up the way of the sword for the way of the crops




Make it happen, Takehiko!
On the other hand, that will be just copying Farmland Saga. So Musashi should become a fisherman and teach us the way of fishing instead. That way we would have two epic manga, one about crops and one about fishing.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2010)

time for this plot to ripen


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2010)

"It is difficult to realize the true way just through fishing. Know the smallest fish and the biggest fish, the shallowest of waters and the deepest of waters."


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its time to harvest all of Musashi's experience for the final catch


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

An epic fishing match between Musashi and Kojiro! 

A match that we shake the whole of Japan.


----------



## Brian (Sep 8, 2010)

And will rock the deep oceans


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2010)

lets just hope the seas will be calm after that fish off


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 8, 2010)

god, and i did hope that there was a new chapter, instead you are speaking about farmland saga


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 8, 2010)

the plot will soon overflow with great harvest in story


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> god, and i did hope that there was a new chapter, instead you are speaking about farmland saga



+1 **


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 14, 2010)

Kojiro can kill a thousand fishes in one swipe


----------



## Brian (Sep 14, 2010)

Musashi can reel them in, in one pull


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 17, 2010)

Found this article today. It's more than a week old:

post

Get well soon, Inoue!


----------



## yo586 (Sep 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Found this article today. It's more than a week old:
> 
> post
> 
> Get well soon, Inoue!



Thanks for posting that . . . I always wondered how he kept with his insane schedule and amazing quality art.  I thought he either had to be fighting off burn out or a real life Eiji (from Bakuman) . . . someone who lives to draw manga.  Good to hear he is taking the time he needs to finish Vagabond well.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 17, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Found this article today. It's more than a week old:
> 
> post
> 
> Get well soon, Inoue!



Cheers for the link. I hope Inoue is okay...good to hear about his tests being clear, and a rest is definitely in order. 

My favourite part of that article:

_'Inoue also wrote that since Real is on a one-volume-a-year pace anyway, he will continue to work on it and volume 10 of the tankobon will be released this November.'_

<3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 17, 2010)

he needs to reel in all the health he can harvest for these season before pushing forward


----------



## The Imp (Sep 17, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Cheers for the link. I hope Inoue is okay...good to hear about his tests being clear, and a rest is definitely in order.
> 
> My favourite part of that article:
> 
> ...



It's still gonna take a few months afterwards to get scanned.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

It'll get scanned before more chapters of Vagabond though


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

seems like Musashi's about to reel in his final catch


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2010)

no way in hell im reading that


----------



## Punpun (Sep 25, 2010)

I second this post. No need to write an apology.


----------



## Zach (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree as well.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone know where I can read 297?


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-4V9AbUu1s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 27, 2010)

Translations, but no chapters


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

It's amazing to see Takehiko drawing Vagabond on paper like that, it just looks so good :33

+rep, Eld.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 27, 2010)

wow, the way he draws, epic. thanks for the video

//edit
there are even more videos, this was only part 1 on youtube, thanks, i will watch everything now


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 27, 2010)

That video is awesome. Going to watch them all.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

This guy is a beast. Just look how he draw the hair.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 27, 2010)

guys: WATCH THE WHOLE SERIES OF 6 VIDEOS! ITS THE BEST SPENT TIME IN YOUR WHOLE LIFE!

fukking epic i must say, the respect i have for inoue reached a new level. it seems Vagabond almost broke him but he kept going and going. hitting the wall every week. so damn inspirational, wow i can't say it in words, this man is truly a more than hard working genius!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

I should definitely buy some Vagabond volumes when I finally convince my parents to allow me to order from the internet.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't like buying manga because the small format and quality of impression don't give justice to the work of the author.

But it's only my opinion ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 27, 2010)

Those videos about Inoue are fantastic. Whoever subbed and uploaded them is awesome. At first I wasn't that interested, as I assumed it would just be about his drawing process (in a superficial, technical sense) and that nothing would be in-depth. I remember seeing some sort of interview with Urasawa on YT once, and it was quite disappointing and uninteresting. These videos, however, were superb -- they give a real insight into Inoue's mentality, the way he lives his life, and his thoughts upon the creative process and his manga. (The only possible negative point was that the program never covered _REAL_, but I didn't expect them to anyway.) 

At certain points I actually felt like reaching into the video and trying to shake Inoue's hand and speak with him, because I could really understand a lot of what he was saying and attempting to do. His comments show that he is utterly committed to his work in the way that the very best artists/writers are, ways that I doubt many other manga creators can grasp. He makes his manga his life. I was particularly taken with these comments he made:

(On the subject of characters.)

_'To me they are living beings that reside in my work. If you start making compromises, they begin to die.' 

'To me the story and its development is not so important and it doesn't hold my interest. Drama will unfold regardless of how the story moves forward, as long as what occurs is true to the character and is a necessary development._'

So, so true. He's not so much concerned with sweeping plots as he is with depicting humanity within his creations, finding a way to make them breathe on the page with real emotion. I love how he's just looking for honesty and truth, and that he states he could never depict an 'out of character' moment. The fact that he agonises for days over a single panel (and even stopped the series for a year due to a single scene) is expected, given his utter seriousness and perfectionist mentality about his work. His organic approach to characterisation (trying to feel the specific emotion he is depicting on the page) is also ridiculously tricky and time consuming. The videos also highlight just how difficult his life can be -- regularly pulling all-nighters, sitting there for hours making a 'name', sweating over deadlines, hitting creative roadblocks all over the place, etc. He has his dream job, but it's clearly not all sunshine and rainbows in the professional world. Very cool, hard-working guy. After seeing the videos, I can understand why _Vagabond_ and _REAL_ show such unusually high quality for the medium.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2010)

Those videos were indeed fantastic.

There's also a _Professional - Perspective on Work_ series about Urasawa.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god, just look at what he painted on the 5th video.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 28, 2010)

Hell to the yes. Thanks a ton, Nihil Sine Nefas!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 28, 2010)

"He's too flashy."

Kojiro is a gangster. 



> Those videos were indeed fantastic.
> 
> There's also a Professional - Perspective on Work series about Urasawa.



Cheers for this, gonna check it out...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 28, 2010)

he's too flashy for them mutha


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 28, 2010)

haven reader had it i think veiwed it last night. beautiful as always inoue


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2010)

Man that video was amazing, seeing Inoue at work was pretty inspiring, I'm not surprised at all that he's stressed from the characters alone. Guess that makes me more understanding about the long releases.

Hearing Inoue talk about the series and Musashi was like reading a chapter of Vagabond, it was, in a way, philosophical. I know personally from work how he must feel pulling all nighters and only having one hour of sleep, makes me have a new found respect for him.

As for the chapter, Kojiro is a pimp as always


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 29, 2010)

Kojiro.



Dream Brother said:


> Cheers for this, gonna check it out...



Interesting to see the difference between the two on how they try to convey expressions.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 29, 2010)

he must be really proud to have Kojiro as swordman instructor


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

New chapter is out?

Gonna read it now.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 29, 2010)

.........................


----------



## Zach (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks will read it later after work.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 1, 2010)

Kojiro can catch a hundred fishes in one swing


----------



## Brian (Oct 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Kojiro can catch a hundred wives in one swing of his penis



fixed


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 1, 2010)

**


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2010)

Repped up the ass.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 1, 2010)

Kojiro fight


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 2, 2010)

yeaaaah, Kojiro will kick his ass


----------



## Brian (Oct 2, 2010)

even horses fall in love with Kojiro


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 2, 2010)

Thorkell vs Kojiro for Horse


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2010)

The absolute best mein square.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 10, 2010)

Those aren't man tits.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 10, 2010)

what the hell


----------



## Punpun (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a Trap. 

And the girl is christian as this. Execution incoming.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought it was a gal from the first panel I saw of her...I was kinda surprised when people were referring to her as a guy. Makes sense.


----------



## Brian (Oct 10, 2010)

Kojiro sniffed her out


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it actually a girl then? If it is Kojiro will probably bang her at some point.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 20, 2010)

I've just caught up reading this truly amazing series, and wonder how far behind I am considering I just read chapter 299?

ah never mind then seems I am caught up then. Ah and freaky man tits WTF?


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if Inoue will actually finish this series this year like he said earlier.  

I'm just afraid Kojiro is going to be defeated like he was historically...It's tough to look badass and go out like that.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2010)

GRAB THEM TITS!


----------



## Brian (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I'm just afraid Kojiro is going to be defeated like he was historically...It's tough to look badass and go out like that.




It's gonna be another musashi vs inshun


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 21, 2010)

thats what im thinking as well


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2010)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Inoue will actually finish this series this year like he said earlier.



He said that due to the hiatus he took in the summer, he probably won't finish it this year.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 22, 2010)

It seemed like with that whole "they are each others sheaths" thing that it's going to be somewhat like the spike vs viscious thing. You know where only Musashi and Kojiro can kill the other and bring them peace or something like that.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 22, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> It seemed like with that whole "they are each others sheaths" thing that it's going to be somewhat like the spike vs viscious thing. You know where only Musashi and Kojiro can kill the other and bring them peace or something like that.



I think it'll be more like the ultimate "conversation" for the two fighters, the fight that they have been developing for.  The one who dies (fairly obvious) will die fulfilled, and the other will walk away from his murderous impulse satisfied.  Can't wait for the way Inoue depicts that.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 23, 2010)

Just as great a scenario as well. It'll be a shame for one of them to die though. I rather like Kojiro.

Too bad Matahachi has to be the narrator. He should have been killed off a long time ago.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2010)

I think Inshun will be a great fisherman one day


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 23, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Too bad Matahachi has to be the narrator. He should have been killed off a long time ago.



Matahachi is my favourite character!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2010)

I didnt like how jealous he got, but what I really hated was that bitch he calls his mom


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 23, 2010)

Love the jealousy, along with all of his other flaws and oafish attempts at impersonation, combined with his more sobering moments and weakness. I really like the emotional journey Inoue has put him through so far. 

I agree about the mother, though...she really pissed me off when I was reading this series. I did feel sorry for her when she died, but aside from that I could never bring myself to like her character at all. Really irritating.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 23, 2010)

You had it easy with her. In the book she is way more despicable and irritating.


----------



## Brian (Oct 23, 2010)

Her death was handled perfectly imo


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2010)

I was happy the bitch died


----------



## Lupin (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree     .


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> You had it easy with her. In the book she is way more despicable and irritating.



The Eiji Yoshikawa novel? I read that when I was a teenager, so I can't fully remember the characterisation of the mother in that, but I remember her being as annoying as ever. I've found it quite interesting to note the big differences between the novel and the manga...Inoue made some really great creative decisions.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't hate on the old lady!  I thought she was a great representation of what she had to be.  In the book, I thought they went a bit overboard . . . no way you can relate to that type of character.  But here, she has a sense of motherly commitment that while misguided is in its bizarre way, heartwarming.  I thought the miniseries on Inoue's work highlighted this well.

Takuan, the wise monk of the manga, had a soft spot for her after all.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2010)

bitch died, what you fighting for?


----------



## yo586 (Oct 23, 2010)

harsh!  she is still alive in my heart


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2010)

she's long dead and decomposing


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 24, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Matahachi is my favourite character!



There's absolutely nothing redeemable about him.

Honestly I'd have loved to see Kojiro kick his ass for taking his name.


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 24, 2010)

Ito Ittousai.

What a cool fucking bastard.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 24, 2010)

Ittosai is godly


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 24, 2010)

I just read his duel with Takezo. 
I penned him in as most badass old dude, and he didn't disappoint.


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 24, 2010)

Hopefully he doesn't get killed off too soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2010)

Is ittosai that middle aged dude who doesn't give a shit about anything and is Kojiro's mentor? 

My favorite character was the older soujiro brother. I wished takezo hadn't killed him. He didn't have to fucking kill him. Shit. 

I like matatachi's very human character. I can relate to it to some extent. Although i did get mad every time he was going to man up and he would turn tail and carry on with his bullshit. Also him magically starting to like the girl he was supposed to marry just because she started falling for Takezo was stupid as hell. But i guess he didn't want Takezo to take the woman he dumped from him too just like he took his goal to be a great swordsman who was going to make a name for himself.


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 25, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Is ittosai that middle aged dude who doesn't give a shit about anything and is Kojiro's mentor?
> 
> My favorite character was the older soujiro brother. I wished takezo hadn't killed him. He didn't have to fucking kill him. Shit.
> 
> I like matatachi's very human character. I can relate to it to some extent. Although i did get mad every time he was going to man up and he would turn tail and carry on with his bullshit. Also him magically starting to like the girl he was supposed to marry just because she started falling for Takezo was stupid as hell. But i guess he didn't want Takezo to take the woman he dumped from him too just like he took his goal to be a great swordsman who was going to make a name for himself.



He's far from middle aged. The dude is 52 years old. 

Also I like Matahatchi's character probably the most out of the obvious big 2. Since it's easily to commonly relate to him and his character.

Plus he's a horny bastard.


----------



## Zach (Oct 25, 2010)

Musashi, Seijuro, and Isshin are my favorite characters. I always hated Matahachi and his mother.


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 25, 2010)

Iishin is so cool. the Hozoin arc is probably my second fav.


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 25, 2010)

I still wonder if Musashi actually lost that bout with Ittosai considering he wounded him.

Ittosai is one of the best characters though. I guess he's supposed to be what Musashi would have been had he not heeded the words of In'ei and yagyu.


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I think he technically did lose the bout with ittosai


----------



## The Red Gil (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what's been going on in the last 2 Chapters?!


----------



## Owis (Oct 31, 2010)

This comic has such wonderful drawings.

I mean it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2010)

Believe it!


----------



## Owis (Nov 2, 2010)

It's also mature. As in not juvenile.

If you asked me to provide examples of Japanese comic books actually being mature works of literature rather than just being kids stuff and juvenile shit like Naruto and Dragonball, I could use this.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah, its not juvenile so its really mature


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

Owis said:


> It's also mature. As in not juvenile.
> 
> If you asked me to provide examples of Japanese comic books actually being mature works of literature rather than just being kids stuff and juvenile shit like Naruto and Dragonball, I could use this.



Hence why Vagabond is rated as *seinen* . Dragonball and Naruto are *shounen* so they are actually aimed at kids .


----------



## Owis (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah there's juvenile seinen too.

Inoue just does stuff right.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

yes, it is mature, not juvenile


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

Owis said:


> Nah there's juvenile seinen too.
> 
> Inoue just does stuff right.



Well then that was just a bad comparison


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

juvenile is not mature


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> juvenile is not mature



A bit obvious


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

so a mature then, is obviously not juvenile!


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2010)

300 is out.

ch.9


----------



## yo586 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks!

Gotta say this dojo politics part is snooze worthy, albeit necessary for story progression.  I'd like to see some throwing down.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 8, 2010)

gonna read after typing :WOW


----------



## Epik High (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had my daily dosage of Sasaki, I'm all good now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2010)

good chap


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 9, 2010)

I really liked the little mural summary of the story at the beginning.  We've definitely entering the last arc of the story.

Got hyped for a fight for a sec there but looks like we have to wait for next chapter for the Kojirō badassery.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 21, 2010)

I need some hq musashi stocks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 22, 2010)

.........................


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2010)

Shit I like Vagabond and Liar Game equally


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 22, 2010)

oh this will be a hard choice


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

Vagabond it is, plus I've never really given Liar Game a try and I'm not planning to either.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 22, 2010)

Liar Game is great 

its basically about tactics and strategy, as stories play out through parameters established by these


----------



## Epik High (Nov 23, 2010)

But, it's such a hassle reading through it 

Though, I guess it wouldn't hurt to see how Liar Game unfolds, a try shall be given


----------



## Blinky (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah Liar Game is great


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 23, 2010)

lmao

speaking of which, I want a new chap, I re-read game 3 once

gawd, those 2 are awesome


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 23, 2010)

Round 3 = <3


----------



## Zach (Nov 23, 2010)

It's been ages since there has been a new liar game


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 23, 2010)

imma re-read game 4 :WOW


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 27, 2010)

hi guys does anybody know if the viz big edition is any good?
mainly is it unedited/uncensored and when is this manga ending?
i really wanna start reading this so i hope the viz version is good


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll stick with Nihil scans instead


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 27, 2010)

i'll stick to whoever comes out first


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2010)

Inoue wrote a statement on his site . . .  



			
				twitter.com/gottsuiiyan said:
			
		

> Says that Vagabond is suspended with no imminent plans to resume - Inoue wrote a statement on his site . . .   (Japanese)
> 
> He also said Vagabond won't resume until he gets back the desire to do it, and misses the sense of fun he used to feel in his work.
> 
> ...



Yay for Real? I guess.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 8, 2010)

That's certainly not a good sign. I mean, of all the dangers to a series, probably the most critical is the author losing faith and interest in it. Saying such things like not feeling the desire to work on it and that he just isn't having fun with it anymore...that's scary. 

I really do hope that Inoue finds his muse and Vagabond isn't stuck in hiatus-hell.


----------



## Zach (Dec 8, 2010)

Dammit this sucks Now no Vagabond or Liar Game


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooo  VAGABOOOOOOOOOOOOOND


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 9, 2010)

Shit, Vagabond is in hiatus? FUUUUUUUUU....

So what happened in the latest chapter before the hiatus anyway?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 9, 2010)

WAT, first Liar Game now Vagabond? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2010)

> Oh, yeah, and Inoue said that he finished Real # 10



**


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 9, 2010)

Good to hear about REAL, but otherwise it's sad a news. Hope Inoue regains his strength. This series was planned to end this year, so it shouldn't be that much left for next year.


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

Well judging by the release of the chapters it could last for most of next year. Depends on how much Inoue wants to go into detail leading into the final fight.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 10, 2010)

breaking news: Inoue is now dead


----------



## Epik High (Dec 11, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Good to hear about REAL, but otherwise it's sad a news. Hope Inoue regains his strength. This series was planned to end this year, so it shouldn't be that much left for next year.



Pretty much, I'm conflicted; happy that he finished REAL #10, albeit incredibly saddened that Vagabond will be on hiatus.

Does anyone know the story behind the hiatus? Is it anything special? Or is just a random hiatus?


----------



## yo586 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> Does anyone know the story behind the hiatus? Is it anything special? Or is just a random hiatus?



Well, if you go back a few pages in the thread and watch the video of Inoue at work, it is clear he experiences ups and downs along with the characters of his stories.  Vagabond has probably been very trying on him lately, to the point of making him very sick, and he reached his burnout point.

Its sad, and hopefully someday he'll come back to it and make the ending as amazing as one could hope for.  I was going to ask for the complete set as a holiday gift, guess that won't happen this year .


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't say I didn't see this coming. For a good while Vagabond just seemed to drift about, uninspired more like just being dragged along due to deadlines. This is honestly what happens when you don't plan your story in advance. Which Inoue didn't like to plan his story much in advance.

As much as I love Vagabond, I could see the loss of inspiration just from reading. I really was looking forward to see how he would finish everything, but it was starting to get pretty dull, and feeling uninspired. I hope he will actually be able to obtain that inspiration and drive again enough to give it a proper finish.

I was really hoping Vagabond would finish like a masterpiece, but it doesn't feel like it will anymore. For now I just highly recommend Shigurui for those who haven't read it. Fans of vagabond would like that. It feels like a more complete samurai manga, that does indeed have a well planned beginning, middle and end.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I can't say I didn't see this coming. For a good while Vagabond just seemed to drift about, uninspired more like just being dragged along due to deadlines. This is honestly what happens when you don't plan your story in advance. Which Inoue didn't like to plan his story much in advance.
> 
> As much as I love Vagabond, I could see the loss of inspiration just from reading. I really was looking forward to see how he would finish everything, but it was starting to get pretty dull, and feeling uninspired. I hope he will actually be able to obtain that inspiration and drive again enough to give it a proper finish.
> 
> I was really hoping Vagabond would finish like a masterpiece, but it doesn't feel like it will anymore. For now I just highly recommend Shigurui for those who haven't read it. Fans of vagabond would like that. It feels like a more complete samurai manga, that does indeed have a well planned beginning, middle and end.



exactly what i thought about this!

could you point me to a site where i can dl or read Shigurui online?


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 18, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> exactly what i thought about this!
> 
> could you point me to a site where i can dl or read Shigurui online?



Right here
Chapter 215

I was actually waiting for Vagabond to surpass Shigurui, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen anymore. So for me personally I would say Shigurui is probably the best samurai manga around now.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> So for me personally I would say Lone Wolf and Cub is probably the best samurai manga around now.



fixed for justice


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 18, 2010)

Bubi said:


> fixed for justice



Don't quote me with nonsense like that lol. Your opinion is your own. I tried to read wolf and cub I really did, but to me it was a sleeper compared to Shigurui and Vagabond. It just didn't have the samurai spirit I was looking for in a samurai manga. But that's not to say it's not good. It just didn't hold my attention as long as other samurai manga. I would call it a "samurai manga light".


----------



## Punpun (Dec 18, 2010)

If the showdown between Musashi and Sasaki is well realized then Vagabond could be considered as a masterpiece. It only depends on how good Inoue will be able to convey the emotion/message of it.

Else only as a great manga.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 18, 2010)

As crazy as the final fight between Sasaki and Musashi could of been, historically Musashi beat Sasaki by showing up many hours late to a formal duel to a very angry and disturbed Sasaki. Then clubbed him to death with a carved wooden sword that was longer than Sasaki's signature long katana. The Sasaki in Vagabond might be too beast to lose to a long piece of wood though.

Musashi also went to war even after he beat Sasaki. I believe he was on the winning side, but it was through the horrors of that war (I think he might of seen a few children die or something like that). That eventually made him put his blade to rest. In his remaining years he took up Buddhism and philosophy in a cave, where he wrote "gorin no sho".

One thing that I am surprised that Inoue didn't touch on is that Musashi trained himself to use *two* blades. Through training vigorously on his own without a master, he found this to be the most practical way to never lose a sword fight. And at the time it was very different from most samurai to use two blades simultaneously. So this basically became Musashi's trade mark. He also had a disciple and taught the disciple to use two blades from the very start. So even after he beat Sasaki there was still a lot left to the story that Inoue could of incorporated, some how into the ending.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 18, 2010)

I was speaking about that ya knowin fact. Following the book end, ending the manga after their battle.

Oh and it wasn't Musashi fault that the duel was on a island and he was late because of it.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 18, 2010)

Historically, it was Musashi's fault he was late. As he was late on purpose to get Sasaki angry. It was through his study in philosophy, zen and also swordsmanship that he learned that an angry blade was a flawed blade. So he was using everything to his advantage. Perhaps the carved long stick he made wouldn't have worked as well if Sasaki had a calm mind. Musashi was a strategist, so him being late was indeed a planned advantage.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you read the book ? 


*Spoiler*: _if yes_ 



 I really liked how the difference in mindset was the key. Sasaki throwing away his saya/scabbard being the symbolic cause of his loss.




Historically Musashi was the one who understood the best the way of the sword then.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> Right here
> Ch.120
> 
> I was actually waiting for Vagabond to surpass Shigurui, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen anymore. So for me personally I would say Shigurui is probably the best samurai manga around now.



Never heard about this one, gonna read  a bunch of it tonight


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow this is a great manga, Still in the beginning but can already tell it's awesome. 

Great art, too.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2011)

when is the next release


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2011)

It's currently on indefinite hiatus.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 11, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS: Inoue broke his fingers and cut off tongue


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

Ain't no necro like a Lucky necro


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2011)

It wasn't Lucky who necro'ed the thread (....this time)


----------



## Blinky (Feb 11, 2011)

WHAT ? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 11, 2011)

Just started reading this after putting it off for so long, it's freakin' incredible


----------



## Ceresz (Feb 26, 2011)

It surely is a great manga, and Inoue's amazing makes it even better. I eagerly await it's return.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 26, 2011)

same here


----------



## Luckyday (May 1, 2011)

Blade said:


> 300 is out.
> 
> 78



It seems that her gender is common knowledge. They didn't look outraged.


----------



## yo586 (May 1, 2011)

Someone care to summarize what is happening with these dojo politics?  Its confusing me and its a bit too boring to read through again to figure it out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

yo586 said:


> Someone care to summarize what is happening with these dojo politics?  Its confusing me and its a bit too boring to read through again to figure it out.



penile envy


----------



## Brian (May 1, 2011)

Kaede has the biggest sword in the dojo


----------



## Blinky (May 1, 2011)

Wonder if this hiatus will ever end


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Inoue is busy drawing swords for the manga


----------



## Brian (May 1, 2011)

Inoue just caught a cold, so every manga he's working on is canceled


----------



## Blinky (May 1, 2011)

At least he doesn't have Real on hiatus.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

Inoue is also busy being an extra in 20th century boys


----------



## Blinky (May 1, 2011)

And shaving his head.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2011)

playing with swords


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2011)

Guys question that' been bugging me since I read that chapter. Do you guys think Musashi beat Seijuro fairly. I mean the narration did say he was distracted, but Musashi had that whole so focused that he was drooling thing going on.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blinky (May 1, 2011)

Musashi didn't purposely distract him. So If he was distracted it was his own doing so I think it was fair.


----------



## Tash (May 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys question that' been bugging me since I read that chapter. Do you guys think Musashi beat Seijuro fairly. I mean the narration did say he was distracted, but Musashi had that whole so focused that he was drooling thing going on.
> 
> Thoughts?



ehh I kinda think judging it in terms of "fairness" is the wrong way to look at it. I mean, if you ask "was the duel fair", no way! Musashi doesn't even pretend to be a clean fighter, neither does Seijuro. During the course of the duel both fighters make it clear that they're willing to kill given the slightest chance, no matter how they come by it. Evidenced by Seijuro ambushing Musashi, and Musashi kicking embers at Seijuro. But I think focusing on stuff like that causes you to miss out on the more important determining factors of fights in Vagabond. When it comes to duels in Vagabond, the mental aspect of being a great swordsman is a much larger focus point than the physical aspects. Musashi won because he managed to be 100% focused on the current moment to the point where everything not involving the duel, didn't exist to him. Seijuro wasn't completely mentally focused so he lost in the moment he lost track of his concentration on fighting. To varying extents this is how p. much all fights in Vagabond are decided. Physically anybody can kill anybody at anytime. And usually even the gap in skill isn't so large that one fighter would dominate the next. But it's the difference in mental states that decides who wins.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

it was fair since seijuro fell short by being distracted, in that fight it would be

its a downgraded Seijuro, its to preserve his reputation in a way-that he never fought at his best of his talent due to his own weaknesses


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2011)

looks cool


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

lol Japan is full of nerds


----------



## Punpun (May 2, 2011)

Inoue painted this ? 

This man is a true artist.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2011)

His stuff is epic. At least what I've read of Vagabond. Need to pick it up again...Good thing ive got Vizbig editions.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2011)

Inoue like Kojiro has a very big sword, not common in Japan at that time


----------



## hutman (Jul 26, 2011)

I need a website with HQ scans from like Vagabond chapter 208. All the scans after that are really crappy everywhere I look online. Anyone help me out?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 26, 2011)

Started reading (or raither I should say started collecting) the manga early last year. Tis a phenomenal manga and a work of art.

I understand the manga is on hiatus at the moment, and it was sad to hear that Inoue might have lost his passion in drawing Vaganond. It is a shame because the manga would be all done and dusted by the end of last year. I'm only on volume 28 and will probably have to wait a year or two before the next VizBig edition arrives due to the hiatus. 

Although I do think he should take his time and work on delivering a spectacular finale and end the series on a high rather than an anti climax.

But I was wondering, roughly how many chapters do you think are left before the series is complete? And has Musashi actually started his fight with Kojiro yet? I wonder if it will be as short as it was in real life.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 26, 2011)

What is the last chapter that you've read?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 26, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> But I was wondering, roughly how many chapters do you think are left before the series is complete? *And has Musashi actually started his fight with Kojiro yet? I wonder if it will be as short as it was in real life.*



You kidding we'll probably get a multi volume long internal dialogue from Musashi, and Flashbacks and "thoughts" Kojiro.

Also Depending what else he decides to show he could probably finish it in less than 50 Chapters.

Also how do think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll portray Kojiro's death


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You kidding we'll probably get a multi volume long internal dialogue from Musashi, and Flashbacks and "thoughts" Kojiro.
> 
> Also Depending what else he decides to show he could probably finish it in less than 50 Chapters.
> 
> ...



Better not be as drawn out as the second Inshun battle. Stare at each other for 3 chapters, and don't start moving forward until the 8th. When the battle begins, someone gets knocked the hell out in two seconds flat. 

And as for that...


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 





In reality, wasn't Kojiro beaten to death with a small wooden sword by Musashi? If that's the case then I hope Inoue doesn't go down that route and gives him a more fitting and epic death.

I really hope he doesn't have too much of a brutal death, like a decapitated head or his body cut in half, ala Seijuro. Thinking about it, it will probably be along the lines of your typical samurai 'final slash', with Musashi coming out on top.

Kojiro arrived by sea as a child, perhaps his body will drift away into the sea after his death. I really don't know, I'm getting sad just thinking about it.


----------



## Brian (Jul 27, 2011)

Kojiro and Musashi will hug and become friends by the end of the manga


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 27, 2011)

awwwww


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2011)

Brian said:


> Kojiro and Musashi will hug and become friends by the end of the manga



Reported for spoiling


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 15, 2011)

they've changed the translation from 'invincible under the sun' to 'unrivalled under heaven'

i liked the old one better


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2011)

Latest chapter you've read bro?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2011)

300

caught up last night


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice. 

Favorite fight and Character?


----------



## Punpun (Aug 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He'll portray Kojiro's death



Just like in the Book.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nice.
> 
> Favorite fight and Character?



oh man you cannot make me pick a favourite fight

the second musashi vs. inshun, the seventy yoshioka, kojiro vs. denshichiro, come out on top for me

as for favourite character...actually, doing lots for this one too - musashi, kojiro, takuan, ittosai, and sekishuusai and inei as they show up in musashi's head


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 16, 2011)

Wasn't that fond of Musashi's fight with the 70 Yoshioka tbh. Thought it was dragging. I liked his fight with Inshun and the two Yoshioka siblings way more.


----------



## Face (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you guys know when he's gonna release chapters again?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2011)

^When you want it enough. You don't want the manga bad enough! I blame you!

I like how everyone enjoyed Musashi vs. Inshun, for me that was the point the manga stopped being good and became Invincible under the Sun.

But my favorite fight was Musashi vs Seijiro(Spelling?) Dat Drool


----------



## The Imp (Aug 16, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Wasn't that fond of Musashi's fight with the 70 Yoshioka tbh. Thought it was dragging. I liked his fight with Inshun and the two Yoshioka siblings way more.



The whole Yoshioka arc was fantastic. Of the two siblings, I preferred Den's fight. It was short and quick but the aftermath really showed the impact that he had on his school and how much he was loved. 

The fight with the 70 Yoshioka was long, but that was the point. He was showing us how pointless the massacre really was. It shows how far off Musashi has drifted from the right path with the whole spiraling theme he has going on.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 16, 2011)

The Imp said:


> The whole Yoshioka arc was fantastic. Of the two siblings, I preferred Den's fight. It was short and quick but the aftermath really showed the impact that he had on his school and how much he was loved.
> 
> The fight with the 70 Yoshioka was long, but that was the point. He was showing us how pointless the massacre really was. It shows how far off Musashi has drifted from the right path with the whole spiraling theme he has going on.



I enjoyed the Yoshioka arc too. One of the better arcs in the manga in my book.

Agree with you on Den though. I never really felt a connection with Seijuro for some reason. Yes, he was a prodigy and a very adept swordsman, but I didn't anything for him when Musashi sliced him in half. Perhaps his character lacked depth? I don't know...

Yoshioka Kempo always said Den was always true to himself, was loved by everyone, and that was the difference between him and his older brother. The way he raised his sword in air during his death was great, and I felt a sense of nobility from him that I didn't quite get from Seijuro.

The battle with the 70 Yoshioka was brutal. I didn't really feel as if it dragged on too much to be honest. It did show how far he had come, but at the price of being dragged into this sprial of death and killing, which a theme he does question sometimes.

But out of all the Yoshioka, Ueda was my boy. He went out like a true warrior and landed one a fatal strike on Musashi which almost ended his life as a samurai. No one has ever come close to inflicting that amount of damage to Musashi so far. 

Very spritual manga this one. I can't falt it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2011)

Best manga I've enjoyed so much in years. 

Kojiro. 
Musashi 
Ito Ittosai.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2011)

re-read it again this summer. I wish dude would get back to it now i'm more anxious than ever to see what happens next. Feels like the manga has been on hiatus for like 3 years now.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2011)

*Takehiko Inoue Now Drafting Return of Vagabond Manga*



> Manga creator Takehiko Inoue revealed on Friday that he is now drafting the layouts for the return of his Vagabond series. He added that he will report the date and other details of the manga's return when they are finalized. Being mindful of his health, he is also finding a good pace for himself and consulting with his editors.
> 
> Inoue put Vagabond on indefinite hiatus due to his health in August of 2010. While he reported later that month that the brain and heart tests revealed that he was fine, he continued to rest his body and delayed Vagabond's return. He later explained in December of 2010 that the hiatus will not end until he regains his enthusiasm for working on the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zach (Nov 4, 2011)

About damn time.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 4, 2011)

Finally... any longer and we would need to create Time Traveling wrist bands to travel 4 years into the future to buy the rest of the books....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## insi_tv (Nov 4, 2011)

FUCK YEAH
10char


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 4, 2011)

hell                       yeah


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 4, 2011)

About damn time


----------



## The Imp (Nov 4, 2011)

Great news, but I didn't even realize that it had been over a year since the hiatus started.


----------



## Brian (Nov 4, 2011)

finally


----------



## Shade (Nov 5, 2011)

Best news of the month.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 5, 2011)

At long last, the conclusion of Musashi vs. Kojiro is finally drawing to a close. Inoue, finish this masterpiece with a bang.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 30, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading the 300 chapters so far, but I must say that it dragged on quite a bit after Musashi's injury. I wasn't as bad for me, because I read all the chapters in one piece, but if I had to wait for each chapter... 

How did you experience that?

And how exactly does Kojirou seduce women? oO


----------



## mali (Dec 1, 2011)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Marlo21 (Jan 9, 2012)

just finished reading all the chapters out so far. didn't know it was an incomplete manga.. hope its finished soon!


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 9, 2012)

Marlo21 said:


> just finished reading all the chapters out so far. didn't know it was an incomplete manga.. hope its finished soon!


----------



## Face (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to read the manga again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 8, 2012)

> Manga creator Takehiko Inoue revealed on Wednesday that he is planning to resume his Vagabond series next month. The next installment is now being colored.


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Wonderful news, it's been far too long since the last chapter same out.


----------



## Jing (Feb 8, 2012)

I started reading this awhile back. I want to catch up soon before it starts again.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 8, 2012)

great news! thought someone bumped for asking when it will continue


----------



## Teach (Feb 8, 2012)

Yesh        !


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2012)

OMFG

next installment being colored, being colored, colored colored colored 

Is it too much to hope for that the entirety of the last chapters will be done in Inoue's glorious watercolors? 

I had a hope that he wasn't actually sick during the hiatus, and that he was really spending that time coloring it all.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 8, 2012)

he's not sick, he's wasting his time posting random crap on tumblr

/honest


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 8, 2012)

This is fantastic news! Hopefully the series will be complete by the end of the year.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 8, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> he's not sick, he's wasting his time posting random crap on tumblr
> 
> /honest



I don't think he ever claimed to be. He was just burnt out on making manga.


----------



## Tash (Feb 9, 2012)

Son, if you know the url for Inoue's tumblr you best be postin


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2012)

.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find the first part of 

Wanted to ask during the wait, but I was kinda weary of bumping the thread, lol.


----------



## Tash (Feb 9, 2012)

The whole set was on youtube at one point.

I dunno if it's been taken down, but it's worth a search.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 12, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Anyone know where I can find the first part of
> 
> Wanted to ask during the wait, but I was kinda weary of bumping the thread, lol.



You can download the first part if it's not online:


> Mangaupdates


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 13, 2012)

Tash said:


> Son, if you know the url for Inoue's tumblr you best be postin



manipulate them into killing each other.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> manipulate them into killing each other.



Following.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 29, 2012)

Low-Mid Regeneration



Vagabond returning on March 15th


----------



## Stringer (Feb 29, 2012)

At long last... let's finish this with a don, Inoue.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 29, 2012)

reminds me of how there's no new berserk chap cuz the author was playing a vid game and then made Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth


----------



## Blade (Mar 1, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Low-Mid Regeneration
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond returning on March 15th




Yeah, good news.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2012)

IT'S REALLY HAPPENING!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 











i guess the next chap comes april 19th


----------



## Brian (Mar 15, 2012)

I didn't think this day would come so soon


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

That amazing cover. 

Other than that the chapter was really good.


----------



## Zach (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome chapter glad to finally have it back. Needed some memory refreshing on the series it's been so long lol at father Yoshioka.


----------



## hehey (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought he killed all of the Yoshioka that time where killed 70 of them at once. how many of those dudes are there?


----------



## Zach (Mar 16, 2012)

They will keep popping up like mice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2012)

Great Chapter loved to see it back.

Poor Father Yoshi, he never had a chance. Also Mushashi should probably clear the air one day and say that Seijuro attacked him. That won't stop the attacks since well, killing Denshiro, and the 70 others was uncalled for, but at least people will know he didn't start this shit.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 16, 2012)

*holy sh... i just ca...*


----------



## Xnr (Mar 16, 2012)

And it's back. My first chapter of Vagabond as a proper ongoing series. Hope I see many more and hope MS continue to scan in such orgasmic quality.


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2012)

Great chapter, Musashi finally admiting his feelings for Otsu like that was nice to see.

Poor Yoshioka disciple, raging even in death 

Musashis leg is going to be a bitch if he meets strong opponents.

And Musashi going back to the conept of the mountain being a big part of his being is great and fitting, all the while he was staring at the heavens


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 16, 2012)

this new chapter  so beautiful


----------



## Brian (Mar 17, 2012)

Inoue's art is mouthwatering as always


----------



## Zach (Mar 17, 2012)

Brian said:


> Inoue's art is mouthwatering as always



That will never change.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 17, 2012)

Man, it's been so long...It feels really good to finally read another chapter of one of my favorite series.

I liked the homage to the first chapter especially.  I think Inoue intends to end this very soon.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2012)

Inoue's art - holy . . . . 
Is it just me, or has his colors taken a jump, like even above his REAL covers?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 17, 2012)

lets clash our swords and we'll see who the better man is!


----------



## Stringer (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn, this chapter provided such a good read, nothing short of amazing. Felt as good as reading the series' earlier chapters, if not better. But that's more due to the fact that I'm really happy to see this manga return. The break Inoue took served him quite well, he has really regained his spark. 

I'm eager to see Sasaki Kojiro again, by far my favorite character.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 18, 2012)

It's time to catch up with this series. Damn, that cover.


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2012)

I want inoue to use a different medium to do his work at some point again, maybe a plette , sponges or even charcoal.


It would look amazing


----------



## Tash (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasaki Kojirō said:


> I think Inoue intends to end this very soon.



People have been saying this for a while though.


----------



## Litho (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi!
I've never started this but I bought the first VIZBIG volume (first three volumes in one) today. I can tell just by looking at the art that this is going to be so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2012)

The series is freaking amazing.


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

is out for Chapter 303.


----------



## insi_tv (May 17, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> is out for Chapter 303.



that cover


----------



## Stringer (May 17, 2012)

Haha yeah, the cover is quite awesome.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2012)

hell yeaah!!!!


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2012)

Love this manga. I know its fiction but the author has done a really good job recreating Miyamoto Musashi, or atleast from what I can gather about the type of person he was from his book.


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> is out for Chapter 303.



Musashi will teach that kid how to garden and appreciate flowers


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2012)

That cover . . . jesus.


----------



## insi_tv (May 18, 2012)

Brian said:


> Musashi will teach that kid how to garden and appreciate flowers



reminds me of farmland saga 
let the awesomeness begin i say


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2012)

insi_tv said:


> reminds me of farmland saga
> let the awesomeness begin i say



Now the real story shall begin!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 19, 2012)

inb4 wheat gets involved


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2012)

Chapter 303 is finally out

Ch. 21


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Another excellent chapter.


----------



## Xnr (May 28, 2012)

This is heading the Vinland saga way but with radishes...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 28, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2012)

Musashi was just laying there while that kid was trying to catch dinner

then he intimidated the other kids into giving him radishes

then he decided to stay(i bet it was for more food)

a true hobo at work


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2012)

Miyamoto Musashi: Samurai on Welfare


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2012)

btw inb4 200 chapters of growing radishes and life lessons before he meets up with Kojiro


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2012)

Maybe someday Musashi Radishes will compete with Hozoin Pickles, but for now he must hone his skills


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2012)

Radishes contain the color of blood, him honing his skills in sword would've led him to this eventually

the more he's able to handle radishes, the more he'll be invincible under heaven!


----------



## Amatsu (May 30, 2012)

Brian said:


> Musashi was just laying there while that kid was trying to catch dinner
> 
> then he intimidated the other kids into giving him radishes
> 
> ...



I'd kinda like to see Hobo Miyamoto Musashi vs Hobo Phoenix Wright in a true hobo fight.

Would be awesome.

Even so I'm sure this will lead somewhere and maybe seeing Musashi become a radish farmer will be interesting.


----------



## mali (May 31, 2012)

Musashi will pay child support with radishes.


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 1, 2012)

Would they allow Musashi to exchange radishes for his daily fix?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2012)

I found out this series was back just right now.  This made my night.  Also check out his site, it's available in Japanese, English, Korean, and Chinese and it's actually regularly updated

Y ac? lo hace blazetooker (o Khyle)


----------



## Idol (Jun 20, 2012)

*Vagabond #304 Raw Here:*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 20, 2012)

nice


----------



## Idol (Jul 18, 2012)

*Vagabond #305 Raw Here:*


----------



## Idol (Sep 19, 2012)

*Vagabond #307 Raw Here:*


----------



## Idol (Oct 16, 2012)

*Vagabond #308 Raw Here:*


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2012)

What's the latest translated chapter out there? So far, I just read up to chapter 303.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are there no scans anymore?  

303 is the latest I have ...


----------



## Intus Legere (Oct 16, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Why are there no scans anymore?
> 
> 303 is the latest I have ...



Same here. Vagabond is one of my favorite ongoing series, and the absence of chapters is just sad. =/


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 26, 2012)

Since nobody did it yet:

here a scan for 304:



only found trans for 304


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone has translations for 305-308?


----------



## lucid1 (Oct 27, 2012)

is vagabond worth getting into? how does it compare to other top seinen? i've been meaning to get round to reading slam dunk too, which is better?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been meaning to get into Vagabond for a while now but never started *sigh* The artwork is absolutely gorgeous, I'd even go so far as to say the best in Manga (that I've seen anyways). Inoue's really a fantastic artist and I like that he uses a more realistic style.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I've been meaning to get into Vagabond for a while now but never started *sigh* The artwork is absolutely gorgeous, I'd even go so far as to say the best in Manga (that I've seen anyways). Inoue's really a fantastic artist and I like that he uses a more realistic style.



that's true. I would really love to see a chapter of One Piece made by Inoue once:



it's amazing.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, and when he does colored work it looks amazing too. I'd even put him above JJBA and Berserk when it comes to the artwork, man's got a talent.

That being said, I do enjoy One Piece's cartoony art-style as well. It's mostly "generic" art I tend to shy away from.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Yeah, and when he does colored work it looks amazing too. I'd even put him above JJBA and Berserk when it comes to the artwork, man's got a talent.
> 
> *That being said, I do enjoy One Piece's cartoony art-style as well. It's mostly "generic" art I tend to shy away from*.



yeah a vagabond chapter in One Piece style wouldn't be bad at all:



Oda drew Musashi surprisingly awesome there, If One Piece would be a monthly manga I think One Piece would be even more awesome but he pbbly wouldn't finish it in his lifetime  

Inoue also draws dumb faces XD eg. Iori XD


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 28, 2012)

I've never seen something that detailed from Oda, on a character anyways. He always goes all out on backgrounds. Fitting that it's for Vagabond though, heh.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 28, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I've never seen something that detailed from Oda, on a character anyways. He always goes all out on backgrounds. Fitting that it's for Vagabond though, heh.



iirc he isn't even the one doing the backgrounds.

But to do one piece in this quality he'd need a month for a chapter at least.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 2, 2012)

just caught up with the series. wow is it brilliant. shame they aren't providing translations for the latest chapters though.

you guys think musashi is going to settle with this kid for the next seven years?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 3, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> just caught up with the series. wow is it brilliant. shame they aren't providing translations for the latest chapters though.
> 
> you guys think musashi is going to settle with this kid for the next seven years?



I think this kid won't let Musashi train him until Musashi fights someone really strong to convince (damn forget his name everytime) IORI. But Musashi relly lost some shape. He must do something about his leg.


----------



## Brian (Nov 8, 2012)

Casual Kenpachi slash

Chapter 304 translation is finally out!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 8, 2012)

Brian said:


> Casual Kenpachi slash
> 
> Chapter 304 translation is finally out!



it's been out since september 11th. 

molokidan just doesn't translate anymore


----------



## Brian (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn, didn't notice your imgur post  hopefully more will start being updated again.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Shame it's not translated anymore. One of my favourites.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 8, 2012)

Why the fuck is this masterpiece not translated anymore?

Absolutely shocking. Shit like this should be illegal.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 8, 2012)

hopefully they're just being slow


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 9, 2012)

I just hope someone will pick it up again.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2012)

I also loved the plan Musashi was forming. To take on Kojiro.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 19, 2012)

currently reading the novel. at the hozoin part. it's enjoyable, would recommend to anyone who's feeling a bit starved of vagabond action. cool to see how takehiko has made adaptations


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

that my friends is the man who draws this awesome manga


----------



## Jay. (Dec 1, 2012)

Wonderfull.


Greatest artist ever.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 2, 2012)

This kind of work, you can't do it for the fame or the money. You do it because you love it, there's no other way, these manga artists make it their life, crafting drafts, working a hundred hours a week...


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't notice at first but if you look closely, doesn't he look like the thin version of timur bekmambetov?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone got subbed version of this?

Ch.140

fucking amazing.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 14, 2012)

Vagabond is not a manga anymore

it's transcended those limitations


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 14, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> Vagabond is not a manga anymore
> 
> it's transcended those limitations



yeah, it's more like a pro art book with text bubbles


----------



## rajin (Feb 19, 2013)

*VAGABOND 312 RAW*


*Ch.51 *


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope someone started to translate again:

Ch.4



I lol'd. It was a nice moment when they started to help him. Shall we call him "Takezo - the water whisperer" from now on?


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2013)

Musashi finally decided to go with the flow and make a path through there, maybe it's time for him to move on and let Iori be.

Sekishusai appearing in full form telling him there are something higher to reach reminds me of what Takuan was trying to make Musashi understand, he isn't truly free if he walks the path he's been walking. I suppose the water could symbolize that.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2013)

EERIE 

This manga has reached its peak, near the nirvana


----------



## Jay. (Mar 5, 2013)

I forget everything if I read Vagabond


even breathing


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 5, 2013)

That is scary.


----------



## lucid1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Now that I've read the novel I think I can say that it's actually better than the manga


----------



## taydev (Mar 5, 2013)

^Where can I read this novel?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm assuming that lucid1 is talking about Eiji Yoshikawa's _Musashi_, which was translated into English a long time ago. You can get it from Amazon. 

I enjoyed the novel, although I read it years ago, so I don't remember everything. It's definitely interesting to note the differences between the novel and the manga -- Inoue has changed quite a few things, especially the characterisation of Kojiro. I think I might even prefer Inoue's take on Kojiro, as he feels more humanised, but I'd have to read the novel again to refresh my memory.


----------



## taydev (Mar 5, 2013)

^ So was the Vagabond novel not written/co-written by Inoue? 

Also, is it translated? I ask because there are a few novels I'd like to read that have no translation.


----------



## Brian (Mar 6, 2013)

I was thinking about purchasing the Musashi novel, getting tired of waiting for whenever the translators feel like working on a chapter for Vagabond.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2013)

taydev said:


> ^ So was the Vagabond novel not written/co-written by Inoue?
> 
> Also, is it translated? I ask because there are a few novels I'd like to read that have no translation.



I have no idea if there is a _Vagabond_ novel or not -- the one I'm talking about was published before Inoue was even born, back in 1935. It was written by Eiji Yoshikawa, and Inoue based his manga on the novel. You can get the translated version .


----------



## taydev (Mar 6, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> I have no idea if there is a _Vagabond_ novel or not -- the one I'm talking about was published before Inoue was even born, back in 1935. It was written by Eiji Yoshikawa, and Inoue based his manga on the novel. You can get the translated version .



Oh, I had no idea. Thanks for the info and link!


----------



## Lezu (Mar 8, 2013)

306 chapter is out.
Ch. 36
I really liked this chapter (inlove)


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 8, 2013)

Reading Vagabond always makes me smile.Probably the only manga that is doing that with every chapter.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 8, 2013)

It was really awesome. Very relaxing.


----------



## Brian (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## insi_tv (Mar 9, 2013)

Brian said:


>



brilliant


----------



## Jay Kay (Mar 9, 2013)

Inoue really knows how to set up a great mood.
Seriously, the manga just transports you, and you get lost in it, particularely if you read several chapters at once.

It's easy to then get into the metaphysical stuff Inoue is dealing with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Sweet. Good to know.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 10, 2013)

I should note we have up to 312 cleaned now. If anyone wants to help with typesetting, it'd make them go faster, especially as my time is occupied by Blade of the Immortal volume 30 as well


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 10, 2013)

You're also doing Blade of the Immortal? i love you even more.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 10, 2013)

yep, been doing it for a few volume now. Volume 30 is being translated and QCed now, so we should see it this month.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome, keep up the good work 

In such a good mood after reading the last chapter. I don't think I've read a single chapter that didn't make me overwhelmingly pleased.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 10, 2013)

Really need to catch up on Vagabond...

I took a break right after Takezo killed those 70 Yoshioka dudes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> yep, been doing it for a few volume now. Volume 30 is being translated and QCed now, so we should see it this month.



Now THAT'S good news. It's the last volume, right?

Get fucking hype.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing manga! The emotional parts in it are handled perfectly!


----------



## Stannis (Mar 15, 2013)

^ whole 

make an account first. 

downloading masterrace.


----------



## Shogun439 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you. Repped !


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2013)

What are your favorite characters in this manga?


----------



## Stringer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sasaki Kojiro has always been my fave. Followed by Takezo, Seijuro and Takuan.

Also, Otsu is so sweet it hurts. My waifu.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 17, 2013)

How high he was when it was ready,judging by the pillar Orihime was standing


----------



## taydev (Mar 17, 2013)

Ernie said:


> What are your favorite characters in this manga?



Sasaki Kojiro then Takezo.


----------



## Brian (Mar 18, 2013)

Musashi still has a long way to go before truly mastering the way of farming


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

My favorite character was Yoshioka Denshichirō. But there are so many awesome characters! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 His death was sad, but perfect. He was an honorable samurai! Actually it is sad that that entire clan is destroyed, there were so many interesting people...





New chapter: once again a good one! The ending was very nice!


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 18, 2013)

Brian said:


> Musashi still has a long way to go before truly mastering the way of farming



 yeah


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2013)

*VAGABOND 313 RAW*

*unharmed *


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 20, 2013)

How old is Musashi in the manga right now?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2013)

Late 20's.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 26, 2013)

Feng Shen Ji 36

i think Iori will turn into a fanboy next chapter 

It was so awesome. I even stood up from my chair


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 26, 2013)

Vagabond.. More like Farming God !


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure that farmer was huge


----------



## Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

lol that big guy reminded me of Denshichiro


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 27, 2013)

For those that read the original Musashi books, how far into those is Vagabond?


----------



## tanman (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm on chapter thirty. I'm not sure if I am emotionally stable enough to handle this manga.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in 89, is Matahachi ever going to become a great swordsman? And for those that read the original Musashi books, how far into those is Vagabond right now?


----------



## yo586 (Mar 27, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I'm in 89, is Matahachi ever going to become a great swordsman? And for those that read the original Musashi books, how far into those is Vagabond right now?



While he deviates in some ways from the original storyline, it seems the plot is nearing its last arc.  Before he took a break Inoue thought he would finish the whole story within the year.

And speaking about the most recent chapter, was I the only one disappointed to see Musashi slip back into that old pattern?  I think I may be one of the few primarily interested in his spiritual development rather than badassery.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 27, 2013)

tanman said:


> I'm on chapter thirty. I'm not sure if I am emotionally stable enough to handle this manga.



oh if you have your doubts here already, then you should be very careful with berserk .


----------



## stream (Mar 28, 2013)

yo586 said:


> And speaking about the most recent chapter, was I the only one disappointed to see Musashi slip back into that old pattern?  I think I may be one of the few primarily interested in his spiritual development rather than badassery.



Hey, he didn't even kill them!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 28, 2013)

yo586 said:


> And speaking about the most recent chapter, was I the only one disappointed to see Musashi slip back into that old pattern?  I think I may be one of the few primarily interested in his spiritual development rather than badassery.



It wasnt a slip at all, there are moments when you are forced to fight back. He was defending something, not attacking without cause.
This is pretty much what is about to happen in Vinland Saga too.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful 

Got so hungry after these two chapters. 

here


----------



## Zenith (Apr 8, 2013)

i am currently eating the soil


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2013)

So it's come to this, eating dirt. Give the man a riceball or something.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i am currently eating the soil



Oh, be sure that your neighbour is not watching you.

Actually i was trying to eat my book, sadly it didnt help my study


----------



## yo586 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bubi said:


> It wasnt a slip at all, there are moments when you are forced to fight back. He was defending something, not attacking without cause.
> This is pretty much what is about to happen in Vinland Saga too.



The little black blob that shows up around him is his brawler ego, I was hoping he'd knock them all down without it.  Doing it with a smile on his face like the old dudes could.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2013)

yo586 said:


> The little black blob that shows up around him is his brawler ego, I was hoping he'd knock them all down without it.  Doing it with a smile on his face like the old dudes could.



I dont think he will ever manage to achieve that. The black orb is a strong part of himself. To fight and win without that would be short of being a walking god.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 9, 2013)

Brian said:


> So it's come to this, eating dirt. Give the man a riceball or something.


those locusts have destroyed the fields Brian. brace yourself the incoming year is going to be tough, there won't be much food.



Bubi said:


> Oh, be sure that your neighbour is not watching you.
> Actually i was trying to eat my book, sadly it didnt help my study


lol



yo586 said:


> The little black blob that shows up around him is his brawler ego, I was hoping he'd knock them all down without it.  Doing it with a smile on his face like the old dudes could.



give the man his time yo. he's just now starting to actually "see the ego" and dissociate. in due time he'll  become like the old men



Bubi said:


> I dont think he will ever manage to achieve that. The black orb is a strong part of himself. To fight and win without that would be short of being a walking god.



i think he will( he has to, to be truly strong). the ego is a part of him like it's of everyone; the most difficult part is keeping it in check 


speaking of ego i like how musashi  is now actually able to not only see the ego, but somewhat keep it at bay without unleashing that "graceless bloodthirst" in'ei was talking about. it's pretty good if you ask me

the other part i appreciated very much was when he was asked to leave those lands and he said "it's boorish. i don't want to _become_ strong. i want to _be_ strong. "to be" encompasses the concept of stillness which is like the ultimate fucking level in ones spiritual growth.

glorious chapters as usual


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2013)

> glorious chapters as usual



You're welcome 

Expect another chapter by the end of this week, maybe even earlier if I feel up to it.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Apr 10, 2013)

Musashi trading his blade for a hoe gave a new side to his character,totally different from Yoshikawa's novel.It shows how harsh was a farmer's life during those days, when most of the population lived off the land, whereas the samurai class consisted of no more than 7%.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 10, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> give the man his time yo. he's just now starting to actually "see the ego" and dissociate. in due time he'll  become like the old men



BUT I WANT IT NOW.  Nah, I get it, but its an externalization of my own spiritual impatience.  I can appreciate the years of practice the process takes.






> speaking of ego i like how musashi  is now actually able to not only see the ego, but somewhat keep it at bay without unleashing that "graceless bloodthirst" in'ei was talking about. it's pretty good if you ask me
> 
> the other part i appreciated very much was when he was asked to leave those lands and he said "it's boorish. i don't want to _become_ strong. i want to _be_ strong. "to be" encompasses the concept of stillness which is like the ultimate fucking level in ones spiritual growth.



It seems he did release some of that bloodthirst, albeit with more awareness and grace, but yes it is great to see his meticulous development.  I love how he is using farming to connect with the earth and find a deeper connection of strength.

And I had forgotten about that quote.  Love it.  This manga is so good, little gems like that all over the place.



Bubi said:


> I dont think he will ever manage to achieve that. The black orb is a strong part of himself. To fight and win without that would be short of being a walking god.



Well he did write The Book of Five Rings and retreat into solitude, so I assume he will achieve this, most likely in his Kojiro fight.

Thanks for the chapters Darth Nihilus!


----------



## lucid1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Musashi trading his blade for a hoe gave a new side to his character,totally different from Yoshikawa's novel.It shows how harsh was a farmer's life during those days, when most of the population lived off the land, whereas the samurai class consisted of no more than 7%.



In what way? I mean he took up farming in the novel for noble reasons which were explained.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2013)

Always remember the sword


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Just finished reading Volume 10 of this manga. Glorious. I loved how he saved Jotaro, and when he took all 4 disciples. <3

I like the meeting he had with Otsu. One of the few pairs I like. I have to say though, I'm not liking Matahachi that much.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 20, 2013)

I think Matahachi is intentionally awful. I did like his development later on though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe I mean I'm on volume 10. 

I just don't like characters who take credit for things they didn't do, and brag about them. Matahachi may grow on me, but as of now I'm not even remembering his new name.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 21, 2013)

I was a bit disapointed with Matahashi, i thought he was going to evolve after changing name and defeating that samurai, but he's still a joke, i do like his new design though.

This color page expecially is one of my favorites:


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 21, 2013)

I just read all of this manga in past week so whats the release schedule like? It seems like the last few chapters doubled in size. Did it go from weekly to monthly?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I was a bit disapointed with Matahashi, i thought he was going to evolve after changing name and defeating that samurai, but he's still a joke, i do like his new design though.



You mean when he stole Kojiro's name?  Pretty sure he got lucky when he killed that guy. Matahachi is barely above fodder. I'll rank him slightly above them tho since he did kill a guy or two when he was a kid. Dude was never meant to evolve and get strong physically. It was all about him evolving as a person and getting over his flawed attitude. I don't know, I really like Matahachi and find him as one of the more entertaining characters in the series. Plus his design was sick as hell.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 23, 2013)

^ That first page looks amazing.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 23, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks the art looks much better on paper than it does online? At least in older volumes it does.

And how long to do you think it will be until Musashi has his anticipated final battle against Kojiro?

Inoue was near enough ready to finish the manga by the end of 2010 before taking a (probably much needed) big break. I wonder if the plot of the recent chapters were planned back then or if he just decided to take the story in a new direction after the long hiatus?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 26, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> You mean when he stole Kojiro's name?  Pretty sure he got lucky when he killed that guy. Matahachi is barely above fodder. I'll rank him slightly above them tho since he did kill a guy or two when he was a kid. Dude was never meant to evolve and get strong physically. It was all about him evolving as a person and getting over his flawed attitude. I don't know, I really like Matahachi and find him as one of the more entertaining characters in the series. Plus his design was sick as hell.



If i remember well once he focused he killed that guy quite effortlessly, for some time i thought he was going to be the legendary Kojiro


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm on Volume 17. 

I'm loving this boy right now. I think his story may be the most interesting after Miyamoto Musashi.


----------



## Brian (Apr 27, 2013)

Chap 312

Nah


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm on volume 20. I loved how they met on the battlefield. Although how long is this guys story going to take? Besides Volume 18 we haven't really seen Miyamoto at all. I'm not complaining though since he's back story is really interesting. I just want to see the fight all ready.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 27, 2013)

I remember when reading it originally being annoyed at how long Kojiro's story took.  Then at the midway point somewhere I got into it and was annoyed when the story went back to Musashi.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

I like Kojiro's story line. 

I'll admit when it first started, I was a little annoyed because I love Miyamoto Musashi, but after reading it further in I love it. 

Builds more to the fight they're suppose to have.


----------



## taydev (Apr 27, 2013)

yo586 said:


> I remember when reading it originally being annoyed at how long Kojiro's story took.  Then at the midway point somewhere I got into it and was annoyed when the story went back to Musashi.



Ha! Same happened with me. Kojiro actually became my favorite of the two.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 27, 2013)

I love how the Kojiro-centric arc ended. Koun is easily my favourite character who isn't a pro/deuterag.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 2, 2013)

Just read up to volume 29. 

That arc was amazing. The ending with the Musashi vs. 70 men was awesome, but I don't like that he may never be able to fight again? But I know he will so.  Wonder what will be pulled.


----------



## Stannis (May 2, 2013)

313 is out just in case 

Ch.19


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 3, 2013)

I've just read it all... In 4 days. Musashi Farmland saga is awesome.


----------



## Brian (May 5, 2013)

314 is out

Ch.161


*Spoiler*: __ 



They finally made a paddy field


----------



## B Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Just caught up with the series. 

I can finally say how amazing this story is. 

Really happy about Matahachi's development.


----------



## Zenith (May 13, 2013)

the earth is so alive


----------



## Idol (May 14, 2013)

*Vagabond #315 Raw:*


----------



## Eisenheim (May 25, 2013)

Chapter 315. 

He in HM was almost twice as large as he was in KT

Farm arc seems to be ending in a couple of chapters...


----------



## Phemt (May 25, 2013)

Farmer Musashi versus Womanizer Kojiro.


----------



## Brian (May 25, 2013)

I always thought that could have been the solution from the get go, get those guys who work for the feudal lord to give the village food. This chapter was pretty depressing, but it seems like the village could be saved, while Musashi finally moves on.


----------



## Zenith (May 25, 2013)

i liked the part where it showed old musashi going back to his younger self and the interactions with his ego( and baiken)

it is fitting if you think of it that he asks help to save the village, i didn't expect it nonetheless but on the other hand it's the thing that can save the village and himself.

when this part is over with, i want to see how all of this farmer life style has influenced his fighting prowess


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2013)

This whole saga seems like it was to teach him a bit of humility, empathy and selflessness.


----------



## Zenith (May 31, 2013)

I am preparing my body for the new chapter



Moglay said:


> This whole saga seems like it was to teach him a bit of humility, empathy and selflessness.



i don't think it's that imo. i see this whole winter/spring thing as a way to show to learn that things don't happen by chance or by miracle, but by someone doing something in the face of adversities. when people were giving up, musashi was still working the fields( which led the village to survive more in turn), so there was no miracle but one guy doing things others were not able or had the drive to do

or the saga could be a way to say that in life there are ups and downs( in this case the winter is the negative and the spring the positive) but you have to go through some negative to get to the positive, and without the downs there can be no ups. you can't always have springs and be happy, but have to bear through the winter periods in life

or both ahah


----------



## rajin (Jun 19, 2013)

*VAGABOND 316 Raw *
*Ch.45 *​


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i don't think it's that imo. i see this whole winter/spring thing as a way to show to learn that things don't happen by chance or by miracle, but by someone doing something in the face of adversities. when people were giving up, musashi was still working the fields( which led the village to survive more in turn), so there was no miracle but one guy doing things others were not able or had the drive to do
> 
> or the saga could be a way to say that in life there are ups and downs( in this case the winter is the negative and the spring the positive) but you have to go through some negative to get to the positive, and without the downs there can be no ups. you can't always have springs and be happy, but have to bear through the winter periods in life
> 
> or both ahah



He always had the work ethic... He was arrogant though. It didn't go the way he had planned - with all the work he had put in. I feel like this was the 1st time he had been truly powerless whilst facing an unbeatable adversary, regardless of how hard he worked and fought.

I think Musashi has had quite a rough life, he knows it isn't all rainbows and roses. This was just teaching him the resolve to do everything that is necessary - even if that involves asking for help. It was a huge step forward in his character development imo.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 22, 2013)

Chapter 316

Last sweet moments at the farm


----------



## Brian (Jun 22, 2013)

Takuan is back and looking as hobo-ish as ever


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh how much you have changed, Musashi.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the whole point of this arc is to show Musashi that he can learn from things over then killing, and the he can still invole his fighting style, and sometimes the heavens do have plans for you. 

I can go into further detail but Musashi, and Moglay hit some of my ideas spot on.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jun 23, 2013)

This chapter reminded me why I like this manga.

Would like to start seeing more of Kojiro though.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 19, 2013)

Can't believe I overlooked this manga for so long. Started reading a couple of days ago and now I read all the chapters(well some parts I skimmed through I admit). 
Pretty awesome manga. Though it got a bit boring after Musashi killed those 70 Yoshioka. Still I am loving it.

How often does a chapter come out ?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 19, 2013)

This is a quality manga, one of the best I've ever read.

Only Berserk is better.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought Musashi's spiritual journey _after_ wiping out the Yoshioka clan was more interesting than him actually doing it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree. The killing part was fun. But what he did after was better.


----------



## yo586 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I thought Musashi's spiritual journey _after_ wiping out the Yoshioka clan was more interesting than him actually doing it.



truth.  That is what turned it into a classic for me.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> woah so 1 chapter a month eh?
> 
> Fuck, talk about precious manga chapters.



Yep.

The chapter is translated, and as soon as the cleaner finishes it, I'll just have to finish it up.

Inoue's art is so detailed, I doubt he could release more than monthly if he wanted. Check out blade of the Immortal as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 23, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> Yep.
> 
> The chapter is translated, and as soon as the cleaner finishes it, I'll just have to finish it up.
> 
> Inoue's art is so detailed, I doubt he could release more than monthly if he wanted. Check out blade of the Immortal as well.


Inoue is without a doubt a grandmaster. 

Probably one of the top 3 manga artists. Sometimes I just can't help but just right click and save some covers and pages.

How is Blade of the immortal compared to Vagabond ? I might have read a chapter or two, or maybe seen an episode not sure.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 23, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Inoue is without a doubt a grandmaster.
> 
> Probably one of the top 3 manga artists. Sometimes I just can't help but just right click and save some covers and pages.
> 
> How is Blade of the immortal compared to Vagabond ? I might have read a chapter or two, or maybe seen an episode not sure.



they're pretty different series in themes and style, but Samura's art is just as excellent as Inoue's after several volumes.

In all honestly, I prefer BOTI just a bit to Vagabond for the story and characters. It just ended this year, too.

Avoid the anime at all costs, though.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 23, 2013)

Lightysnake said:


> they're pretty different series in themes and style, but Samura's art is just as excellent as Inoue's after several volumes.
> 
> In all honestly, I prefer BOTI just a bit to Vagabond for the story and characters. It just ended this year, too.
> 
> Avoid the anime at all costs, though.



Vagabonds real charm for me is the fact that it is based on real characters and real events(eventhough they aren't 100% accurate). Inoue's amazing art backin up that realism makes it perfect.

I'll give Boti a shot though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 26, 2013)

Chapter 317 is out, guys


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 26, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> woah so 1 chapter a month eh?
> 
> Fuck, talk about precious manga chapters.



Uhm.. Most manga series out there are monthly manga. I don't see what the issue is, are you completely new to manga or something?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Uhm.. Most manga series out there are monthly manga. I don't see what the issue is, are you completely new to manga or something?


most of the popular and mainstream manga are weekly though.


----------



## Brian (Jul 26, 2013)

Pure and Clear

Chapter 3


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice, a new chapter. So, were behind how many chapters from the latest raw?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jul 26, 2013)

This one is from the latest raw. We've been caught up for a bit now


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 27, 2013)

^
I see. Thanks!


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 28, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm.. Most manga series out there are monthly manga. I don't see what the issue is, are you completely new to manga or something?



You do know Vagabond used to be weekly right? I think it only went monthly in the past year or so. The magazine its published in comes out weekly its just that Vagabond only comes in the last week of the months edition.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 28, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> You do know Vagabond used to be weekly right? I think it only went monthly in the past year or so. The magazine its published in comes out weekly its just that Vagabond only comes in the last week of the months edition.



No, Vagabond used to be bi-monthly actually. Just like Billy Bat. It runs in a weekly magazine but the magazine has several series that only serialize monthly and bi-monthly.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 28, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How is Blade of the immortal compared to Vagabond ? I might have read a chapter or two, or maybe seen an episode not sure.




I prefer Vagabond's story over Blade of the immortal since the latter's ending was lackluster
for me and there are a few things that were left unexplained.

However when it comes to fights and how they are drawn to give a sense of action, Blade
of the Immortal is superior.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmm. These two manga are commonly put side-by-side, and they're two titles I love.

Blade of the Immortal is like a classic martial arts film: it features crazy stunts, a fast-paced narrative, regularly makes use of exotic/fictitious weapons and fighting styles in its action sequences, and, of course, the protagonist is immortal. Blade spreads its attention on bigger cast, while Vagabond follows *the* quintessential samurai in *the* samurai rivalry to end all samurai rivalries. One is an orthodox tale, the other is unorthodox, I guess.

Both manga find common ground in that the ''way of the sword'' is a tradition gradually dying out in Japan after the Sengoku era, but while Vagabond features Musashi's/Kojiro's journey to become _invincible under the sun_ - a ''title'' which is more of a concept or lifestyle, Blade takes you down the road of various sword schools slugging it out along with the Shogunate in a brutal mafia-esque war.

Inoue is undoubtedly more skilled with inks and a brush, but Samura's pencil (yes, *pencil*) work is mind-blowing and overcomes his shortcomings with lavish double-page spreads of Manji hacking apart anything from ronin in a forest, to immortal human experiments in a dungeon to giant cleaver-wielding Dutch guys.

Vagabond is something I'd typically read in the afternoon, chapter by chapter, pouring my eyes over every panel and pondering the philosophy Inoue throws up; Blade is something I'd be up all night with an armada of coffee cups completely buzzing and transfixed on the combat. However, I feel it should be noted Blade is no slacker in dialogue, and handles its respective themes (the nature of revenge, the burden of heritage, the relationship between traditions and duty etc.) very well.

I personally prefer Blade's style and characters. Guys like Anotsu, Mnaji and Shira are shocking, unforgettable characters who bring the story alive in a way you truly care about their fates.

tl;dr - they're some of the best manga to ever grace my bookshelf and their mangaka are Japanese national treasures.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 28, 2013)

^^preach

also brings to question experience versus instinct. how has the edge? post injury mushashi or hybrid arm mangi. (both seem at the 80% point of series)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 29, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm.. Most manga series out there are monthly manga.



? 
No......


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 1, 2013)

Brian said:


> Pure and Clear
> 
> Chapters 19.2-19.4!



Why does the art look so sketchy ?


----------



## Brian (Aug 1, 2013)

Thats how the scans have been for the past couple of chapters


----------



## Cord (Aug 4, 2013)

I've read nothing but good reviews about this manga. Though I wasn't really surprised since it's Inoue Takehiko a.k.a the most awesome mangaka of all time who wrote it. I'm definitely going too start reading this once my summer sem is over. I just hope I'm not too far behind. >_<


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 15, 2013)

No new chapter yet


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 15, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No new chapter yet




Comes out the middle of this month. 18th I think.


----------



## Idol (Sep 17, 2013)

*Vagabond #318 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Sep 17, 2013)

*Vagabond 318 Raw *
*Ch.189 *


----------



## Brian (Sep 19, 2013)

4

Chapter 318 is finally out!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2013)

Never trust a frog, always trust a snake... Boom! 8 words, don't need 30 pages for that.


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 20, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Never trust a frog, always trust a snake... Boom! 8 words, don't need 30 pages for that.




Vagabond pacing has been very slow for the last 150 chapters.
And it's almost certainly not going to change. You might as well accept that fact now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought Book of the 5 Rings, I am learning Musashi's sword techniques


----------



## Zenith (Sep 20, 2013)

how does Inoue expect us to keep our composure after reading a panel like this?




Cordelia said:


> I've read nothing but good reviews about this manga. Though I wasn't really surprised since it's Inoue Takehiko a.k.a the most awesome mangaka of all time who wrote it. I'm definitely going too start reading this once my summer sem is over. I just hope I'm not too far behind. >_<


i got a guy here on nf to read it. he marathoned the shit in 1 month



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I bought Book of the 5 Rings, I am learning Musashi's sword techniques


you seriously did? that is fucking awesome brah, i also have a legit copy too. read it twice

will read it again in the near future

Heaven won't be laughing


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 20, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> you seriously did? that is fucking awesome brah, i also have a legit copy too. read it twice
> 
> will read it again in the near future
> 
> Heaven won't be laughing



Yup. I am @ water scroll right now. I love it.


----------



## Cord (Sep 22, 2013)

So, I've just started and finished the first twenty five chapters of the manga earlier today. Can't really provide a review for now as I've just started, but it was good from what I've seen so far. The premise of the story had me interested. It also doesn't help that the art gives a very nostalgic feeling and Shinmen Takezo/Miyamoto Musashi is a glaring image of Inoue's protagonist in his previous manga (Slam Dunk's Hanamichi Sakuragi who embodies a lot of his characteristics). 

Musashi's character development and adventures are sure something to look forward to. I just hope I can maintain this pacing, otherwise, I may never be able to catch up. :/

*PS:* I find Matahachi's grandmother, annoying.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 23, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> *PS:* I find Matahachi's grandmother, annoying.



That's her purpose, really, but if it makes you feel any better the events between her and Matahachi in volume 31 are very beautiful and easily make amends.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 27, 2013)

Honestly...I'm sad I catched up with this manga currently knowing it's going to be over soon. 

Still, it's a pretty amazing and beautiful series.


----------



## Idol (Oct 17, 2013)

*Vagabond #319 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2013)

*Vagabond 319 Raw*

*Chapter 8*


----------



## Brian (Oct 22, 2013)

Annnnnnd chapter 319 is out

2


----------



## Cord (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, I'm really lagging behind. :c


----------



## Brian (Oct 22, 2013)

Well it's moving at a snail pace or it shouldn't be that hard to catch up.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn this is moving slow, I am enjoying it though oddly enough. I wonder if he will actually fight the deaf guy who I can no longer remember the name of.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, despite the sluggish pace I am also enjoying it. But something tells me that the pace will pick up soon.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 29, 2013)

Chapter 320 is out!


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2013)

*Vagabond 320 and 321 Raw*

*Cromartie homage? *

*Cromartie homage? *


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 29, 2013)

Addicted to this.....


----------



## Badalight (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the end in sight for this? I don't really want to pick up yet another unfinished manga that will take years to finish.


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2014)

*Toaru Accel chapter 1*


----------



## Lightysnake (Jan 8, 2014)

It's out everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## Idol (Jan 14, 2014)

*Vagabond #322 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2014)

*Vagabond 322 Raw: 2 double pages joined.*

*effect of the impact*


----------



## wowfel (Jan 14, 2014)

Does vagabon come out weekly or monthly?


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2014)

wowfel said:


> Does vagabon come out weekly or monthly?


*
Its in Weekly Morning Magazine . 

Next Chapter on 20th Feb.*


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

bump

i've had some thoughts


*Spoiler*: __ 



are musashi and kojiro two halves of one whole, implying that they are incomplete in themselves - or is kojiro merely an imperfect version of musashi? his swordsmanship is purer, to a level which musashi only briefly reaches, but he can't speak, can't invest emotionally in others, lives hedonistically, and knows no ideals other than his own gratification

is there an ideological struggle between musashi and kojiro? with musashi representing - or growing into representing - the sword without a sword, the sword that forgets self and ego, the sword that is 'one with the heaven and the earth'; and the other representing the instinctive killer, honed into the perfect, formless expression of violence?

or is that an incorrect way of framing them? they are, or will be, in conflict. musashi will kill kojiro. so he surpasses him. his way is rooted in life and in community, now, with the village that he helped save. that's a more constructive way, and it will be held out

but if kojiro won the duel, would that validate him? in vagabond, they all express their philosophies through their swords. so sekishusai, the old man who should by all rights be made mincemeat by musashi, seems to overpower him. this is seemingly necessary to hold out the truth of what he believes. so fighting remains central to proving him right even though he has moved past fighting

is that something which limits vagabond? the centrality of fighting? 




also

is vagabond the GOAT manga

if not recommend me one you think is better

i've already read monster and 20cb and dropped berserk a long way in


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2014)

Read Vinland Saga or Blade of the immortal?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

i've read vinland saga, would consider it very good but not better

will need to read BotI tho


----------



## Imagine (Mar 4, 2014)

Chapter.9
Only site that has all the scans for blade.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Ramius (Mar 4, 2014)

Sanctuary, Pluto (though Monster is imo better), Bokko or if you're more into the samurai-focused manga - Blade of the Immortal, Shigurui, Samurai Executioner, Lone Wolf and Cub or something completely different - Yotsubato, Aria and YKK. Kokou no Hito is *definitely* up there. Gon is good. Ashita no Joe. Planetes absolutely. Akira is pretty awesome (the manga). Fourteen for something..different. Not sure if you're familiar with Nihei works, also good stuff. I've read too much stuff for my own good . I wish I could read these for the first time.

I wouldn't say Vagabond is the greatest manga of all time, but it's up there. My main grip with Vagabond is the overall repetitiveness. The beginning is also pretty weak. That part with the bald monk he fights? meh. Then again, I happen to have a relatively controversial taste. Compared to this forum's preferences anyway. By the way, try Vinland Saga too. It's not really that amazing, but it's close.

Chapter.9 - use this for best scans actually. mangasee is decent, but it usually re-scales images and for worse most of the time.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Sanctuary, Pluto (though Monster is imo better), Bokko or if you're more into the samurai-focused manga - Blade of the Immortal, Shigurui, Samurai Executioner, Lone Wolf and Cub or something completely different - Yotsubato, Aria and YKK. Kokou no Hito is *definitely* up there. Gon is good. Ashita no Joe. Planetes absolutely. Akira is pretty awesome (the manga). Fourteen for something..different. Not sure if you're familiar with Nihei works, also good stuff. I've read too much stuff for my own good . I wish I could read these for the first time.
> 
> I wouldn't say Vagabond is the greatest manga of all time, but it's up there. Then again, I happen to have a relatively controversial taste. Compared to this forum's preferences anyway. By the way, try Vinland Saga too. It's not really that amazing, but it's close.



read sanctuary, would def say inferior to vagabond - need to finish pluto, thanks for the reminder

i thought shigurui was an all-action seinen, sort of like grappler baki - you're suggesting it as better than vagabond?

i remember reading a bit of kokou no hito and being interested, will continue with that. need to read akira, lone wolf & cub, samurai executioner, YKK

you sure about aria and yotsubato? i've read a fair bit of the latter and while i like it a lot, it seems like a rather weird choice for something as good as/better than vagabond

i've got the planetes anime on disk  may also read the manga though i guess. and for nihei, i've read abara, digimortal, and a fair bit of biomega. will read blame and knights of sidonia soon


----------



## Ramius (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> read sanctuary, would def say inferior to vagabond - need to finish pluto, thanks for the reminder
> 
> i thought shigurui was an all-action seinen, sort of like grappler baki - you're suggesting it as better than vagabond?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say Sanctuary is inferior. If anything, the story and the exposed themes are better than in Vagabond. But ye, it's more story focused, so it has less characterization than Vagabond.

Shigurui is indeed full of action, but it is better than Vagabond in some regards. Narrative and art especially. I wouldn't say either is better than the other, just personal preferences kick in. Vagabond certainly wins in the character development department though. Story is so-so for both. Baki is shit by the way.

I'm the master of weird choices. Yes, I'm sure about  Yotsubato and Aria. Not that they're better, but at least on par. If anything, for they are easily among the best SoLs out there. Just like Vagabond is easily one of the best samurai-focused manga. Though the comparison is weird to draw here. 

Planets manga >>>>> its anime. But try both. Don't remember much about Digimortal, but Abara is imo one of the weakest Nihei works, along with Sidonia. Blame is top notch and the first half of Biomega too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

> I wouldn't say Sanctuary is inferior. If anything, the story and the exposed themes are better than in Vagabond. But ye, it's more story focused, so it has less characterization than Vagabond.



i think sanctuary is far more juvenile, to be honest. it surrounds itself with the myth of a world changed entirely by strong-willed men engaging in some titanic battle of wits, and ties everything from politics to sociology to economics into that myth - unconvincingly. it's a fun read, but i'd say it's masturbatory. it's like house of cards (the us version) in manga form, to a certain extent

vagabond certainly has an element of mythologisation about it, but it's fully prepared to question its own myths. musashi is strung up like a ham by takuan and brought face to face with the nihilistic brutality of his existence. he briefly experiences a sort of transcendent state against inshun, then reverts to brutally beating his unconscious body when he wins. he passes through the yagyu disciples to sekishusai, who gives him an effortless lesson on the infinity of life and the sword - he is humbled. etc, etc. even in the yoshioka arc, he constantly questions himself - "i won, right...?"

vagabond is willing to question itself. sanctuary doesn't have any self-awareness. the "story"? yeah, since sanctuary is about intricate plots, i guess you could say it's better. but not the themes



> Shigurui is indeed full of action, but it is better than Vagabond in some regards. Narrative and art especially. I wouldn't say either is better than the other, just personal preferences kick in. Vagabond certainly wins in the character development department though. Story is so-so for both. Baki is shit by the way.
> 
> I'm the master of weird choices. Yes, I'm sure about Yotsubato and Aria. Not that they're better, but at least on par. If anything, for they are easily among the best SoLs out there. Just like Vagabond is easily one of the best samurai-focused manga. Though the comparison is weird to draw here.



all right



> Planets manga >>>>> its anime. But try both. Don't remember much about Digimortal, but Abara is imo one of the weakest Nihei works, along with Sidonia. Blame is top notch and the first half of Biomega too.



well, since i enjoyed abara a lot, that's good for me


----------



## Ramius (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i think sanctuary is far more juvenile, to be honest. it surrounds itself with the myth of a world changed entirely by strong-willed men engaging in some titanic battle of wits, and ties everything from politics to sociology to economics into that myth - unconvincingly. it's a fun read, but i'd say it's masturbatory. it's like house of cards (the us version) in manga form, to a certain extent
> 
> vagabond certainly has an element of mythologisation about it, but it's fully prepared to question its own myths. musashi is strung up like a ham by takuan and brought face to face with the nihilistic brutality of his existence. he briefly experiences a sort of transcendent state against inshun, then reverts to brutally beating his unconscious body when he wins. he passes through the yagyu disciples to sekishusai, who gives him an effortless lesson on the infinity of life and the sword - he is humbled. etc, etc. even in the yoshioka arc, he constantly questions himself - "i won, right...?"
> 
> vagabond is willing to question itself. sanctuary doesn't have any self-awareness. the "story"? yeah, since sanctuary is about intricate plots, i guess you could say it's better. but not the themes



Shit, you brought the "questioning oneself" subject and I _just_ remembered another good one: Homunculus. I don't know how I forgot about it.

As for your point, fair enough. Though Sanctuary did have a couple of characters that questioned their own actions. Tokai and that other young guy that died in the end. Sanctuary has pretty good characters in it and you can see them changing throughout the story, but the "transition" (*how and why* the characters changed in depth) is missing out, just so that the story doesn't become stale. Vagabond on the other side dedicates itself plenty to that transition and questioning. True enough. But does that make it better? After all, Vagabond is faulty for repeating the same thing all over again. It's like a shonen with great art and character development.

-Takezo loses
-meditates, analyzes why he lost. realizes the opponent is "mentally stronger", "develops"
-comes back, wins
-"I'm strong, but am I really?" "Gotta become stronger"
-"I won, didn't I?"

So ye, it comes down to story vs characters. The latter is definitely more prevalent and better in the manga medium, while the former is given little to no attention. That's why I appreciate Sanctuary, for it's one of those that dedicated itself to the story.

Edit: I also have to disagree with the themes. For the simple fact that Sanctuary brought this subject to the table: about Japanese people being *too* comfortable with their life and not being competitive and aspiring. About them living inside a small fantasy world, where everything is given. You'd think it's a good way of living, but the two friends actually question that plenty of times throughout the story.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

> Shit, you brought the "questioning oneself" subject and I just remembered another good one: Homunculus. I don't know how I forgot about it.



coolio 



> As for your point, fair enough. Though Sanctuary did have a couple of characters that questioned their own actions. Tokai and that other young guy that died in the end.



i don't mean simply on the level of characters questioning their own actions. i mean on the level of the story questioning its own assumptions. sanctuary keeps its whole triumph-through-manliness shit going right from the start to the end. and tokai randomly picking up girls (literally picking them up and carrying them off) and fucking them somewhere like a weird japanese rape-viking got real old. in fact, the pervasive misogyny in sanctuary got real old

vagabond is a manga about a guy who wants to become the strongest by killing everyone he fights, which dares to have a 20-chapter arc about the guy learning to grow rice



> Vagabond on the other side dedicates itself plenty to that transition and questioning. True enough. But does that make it better? After all, Vagabond is faulty for repeating the same thing all over again. It's like a shonen with great art and character development.
> 
> -Takezo loses
> -meditates, analyzes why he lost. realizes the opponent is "mentally stronger", "develops"
> ...



you're oversimplifying terribly

this is about takezo growing and coming to terms with the truth passed down to him through takuan, in'ei, sekishusai, etc. it's also not about realising the opponent is "mentally stronger", and he won on the first try against baiken and outright lost to sekishusai, so you're clearly trying to superimpose a repetitive pattern where none exists.

i mean, i assume you're being a little absurd by claiming this to begin with, so, okay, but still. it's nothing like a shonen on any level

i see you edited



> I also have to disagree with the themes. For the simple fact that Sanctuary brought this subject to the table: about Japanese people being too comfortable with their life and not being competitive and aspiring. About them living inside a small fantasy world, where everything is given. You'd think it's a good way of living, but the two friends actually question that plenty of times throughout the story.



er, what the story says outright is that japanese people are too comfortable. what hojo and asami do, as far as i'm aware, is constantly agree with that, reiterate it, and act on it. they don't question it. _questioning_ it would be asking if it's meaningful to say people are "too comfortable", and asking whether - if a lot of people are enjoying a high standard of living without unrest - they're justified in shaking up japan the way they do


----------



## Ramius (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't mean simply on the level of characters questioning their own actions. i mean on the level of the story questioning its own assumptions. sanctuary keeps its whole triumph-through-manliness shit going right from the start to the end. and tokai randomly picking up girls (literally picking them up and carrying them off) and fucking them somewhere like a weird japanese rape-viking got real old. in fact, the pervasive misogyny in sanctuary got real old
> 
> vagabond is a manga about a guy who wants to become the strongest by killing everyone he fights, which dares to have a 20-chapter arc about the guy learning to grow rice
> 
> ...



The story and the ideal Hojo and Asami set didn't really need much questioning though, when they explained their position and justified it plenty of times. Besides, that would be like ignoring their own past and the shit they've been through. It got so much to their heads that they really couldn't bear the situation in Japan and how soul less the people looked. That does have a huge effect on your brain and mentality. It's pretty much how politics work: you can't simply just change your goal and question your actions anymore once you've got to the point where they got. You're the leader at that point, you're the engine, the motor. Backpedalling is not exactly what you'd do. No, even more: backpedalling even once would mean you really can't come back anymore after that. 

That's brought up at that moment when Asami was shot and Hojo decided that he doesn't care about building the sanctuary if there is no one else with him to share that. That's why he rushed to help him, but you know what happened.

I agree that Vagabond is better in this regard, but I'm not selling Sanctuary short either. As I said - fair point. The author preferred to go for the story rather than characterization. Or even questioning the ideal Asami/Hojo had in their mind. 

About the whole "oversimplifying" bit. It's true, I definitely am. I realise how much better Vagabond is and I know it's not really fair to draw a comparison between it and battle shonen manga. But it is more typical to battle shonen manga to have such..developments (losing => training => winning or even the whole "want to become the strongest"). It definitely is.

Doesn't make it a bad thing. But it is repetitive for most of the part. If you analyze it in depth, it's not like that, but it gives that impression when you read the manga.



> er, what the story says outright is that japanese people are too comfortable. what hojo and asami do, as far as i'm aware, is constantly agree with that, reiterate it, and act on it. they don't question it. questioning it would be asking if it's meaningful to say people are "too comfortable", and _asking whether - if a lot of people are enjoying a high standard of living without unrest - they're justified in shaking up japan the way they do_



I was more or less pointing out at the theme brought up in Sanctuary than the questioning, but I guess it's my fault for even mentioning that. 

Anyway, judging by your preferences, I'm pretty sure you'll like Blade of the Immortal. I'm most sure of that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

> The story and the ideal Hojo and Asami set didn't really need much questioning though, when they explained their position and justified it plenty of times. Besides, that would be like ignoring their own past and the shit they've been through. It got so much to their heads that they really couldn't bear the situation in Japan and how soul less the people looked. That does have a huge effect on your brain and mentality. It's pretty much how politics work: you can't simply just change your goal and question your actions anymore once you've got to the point where they got. You're the leader at that point, you're the engine, the motor. Backpedalling is not exactly what you'd do. No, even more: backpedalling even once would mean you really can't come back anymore after that.



i'd have to re-read sanctuary and establish the details of how they wanted to effect this change to make more substantive criticisms, but as i recall, there were very few substantive ways in which they were going to actually rejuvenate japan, besides forming that new party and pushing for a referendum on rearmament. which, because it's "controversial", would make everything stir up and wake up japan

i don't recall much in the way of in-depth politics at all



> Doesn't make it a bad thing. But it is repetitive for most of the part. If you analyze it in depth, it's not like that, but it gives that impression when you read the manga.



it doesn't give that impression at all  i had never once gotten that impression or dreamed anyone else could until you said that just now


----------



## Ramius (Mar 4, 2014)

I've read it myself about 1-2 years ago, so I can't be of much help here, but I remember they explained their idea a few times, but didn't want to be _too_ specific. More of a "dream" goal than anything and general stuff.

-when the US business woman or some secretary came to Japan
-when Hojo met the biggest mafioso out there (the one that was revealed to be an old friend of Isaoka's)
-when Asami starting gathering followers after he became a politician
-during the TV interview
something something along the lines.


As for Vagabond, you might be surprised, but that's (or was at least) actually a thing. Anyway, read Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2014)

> I've read it myself about 1-2 years ago, so I can't be of much help here, but I remember they explained their idea a few times, but didn't want to be too specific. More of a "dream" goal than anything and general stuff.



which links right into my point, m8. it was all vague "dream" stuff. 

"let's awaken japan!"

"how?"

"er, manufacturing! japan is strong! and the military. we need one. shake up the electorate with a yakuza candidate!"

granted it's unreasonable to expect a manifesto, but sanctuary was _really_ perfunctory about the actual methods asami would use on his politics end to get japan rejuvenated



> As for Vagabond, you might be surprised, but that's (or was at least) actually a thing.



geh

no accounting for the shit people will say, i suppose



> Anyway, read Blade of the Immortal



absolutely


----------



## Mizura (Mar 6, 2014)

Vagabond Power Tiers:

0. Fodder. Likes to brag about how great they or their schools are.
1. Beast. Eats fodders for breakfast.
2. Landscape. Popular tourist destinations for samurai looking to improve themselves, but often hard to find and/or with access denied.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> bump
> 
> i've had some thoughts
> 
> ...




*Lone Wolf and Cub*
Oyasumi PunPun
Battle Angel Alita
Dorohedoro


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2014)

i've read BAA

got punpun and dorohedoro on disk so i'll be moving onto those

cheers 

i'm sure i can get a hold of lone wolf and cub


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've read BAA
> 
> got punpun and dorohedoro on disk so i'll be moving onto those
> 
> ...



It's on online readers if you can deal with them.

Yep vagabond is the GOAT manga, Dorohedoro is pretty unique but nowhere the level of Vagabond. Punpun is awesome but I still need to finish it so I'm reserving judgement.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 7, 2014)

LWAC reads left to right by the way, at least in most places.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 16, 2014)

So.... the original return to serialization that was supposed to be in 3 days has been moved...



All mai hopes and dreams for da summer


----------



## Tobirama (Jun 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> *Lone Wolf and Cub*



This a million times over, hands down best I've ever read



Vagabond ain't even Takehiko's best work, it's all about REAL


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Lone Wolf and Cub is on my list, looking forward to it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2015)

Vagabond resumes January 29



About bloody time.


----------



## Rain (Jan 6, 2015)

YESSSSSSS finally GOAT manga is returning.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

Fantastic news.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 6, 2015)

ohh......

YEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Stannis (Jan 6, 2015)

is this the real life


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 8, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Vagabond resumes January 29
> 
> 
> 
> About bloody time.



Just on time for my birthday gift


----------



## Brian (Jan 8, 2015)

Now lets see if Inoue gets on that final arc already


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2015)

Only dreams now.


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 4, 2015)

Oi.

It's back.

BAH TOE TOE


----------



## yo586 (Feb 4, 2015)

WAHOO!!! I had to go back because I completely forgot where in the storyline we are. Love this manga


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 5, 2015)

it's back?  
need to reread a little bit i think, lets goooo


----------



## Brian (Feb 6, 2015)

I miss Inoue's color pages, they looked great

I hope we see a reunion between the three, Joutarou, Otsu and Musashi.


----------



## Quuon (Feb 6, 2015)

Holy shit it's back!


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 6, 2015)

Man, Otsu and Musashi are looking old...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2015)

just picked this up again after like four years (last i read was denshichiro fight)

oh boy, was the paddyfield arc boring or what? glad we're back on track. bring on the final fight!


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2015)

Just read Ch 324

looks like Matahachi is back, hopefully he got his shit together


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2015)

so after like 6 years of deciding to put off this manga for later, i finally got around to reading it. 

Seriously enjoyed it. Every arc is great although to be honest the art deteriorated quite a bit in the latest chapters.

Looks like I luckily missed out on the excruciating hiatuses too. Lets hope for regular releases in the future.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 7, 2015)

Not now that he discovered he's going to hell.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 25, 2015)

Man these constant releases are making me happy and sad at the same time, it's gonna end really soon, riperino.


----------



## Brian (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm liking the development for Kojiro, seems like he'll get to see Musashi soon enough. I want some Musashi next chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 26, 2015)

Was losing hope that these two would even meet again. 

Let them fight.


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Vagabond 327 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2015)

The raw site isn't working properly for me. :/

Anyways, I am looking forward to their meeting. They may even spar. I am really curious who has the upperhand @ this point.


----------



## Brian (May 24, 2015)

Chapter 327


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Ogawa should just fight Kojiro to earn his respect but I doubt he would care either way.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 24, 2015)

Ah, it's getting better and better.

The wait is killing me though


----------



## Amol (May 25, 2015)

Started Vagabond two days ago.
Now at chapter 163.
I have to say this , Vagabond is not the series you can follow on weekly basis.
It lacks entertainment value for that.
It also has very slow build up.
Sasaki Kojiro(real) is one interesting character though .


----------



## Luffy (Aug 22, 2015)

who do you guys think is stronger?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2015)

V said:


> who do you guys think is stronger?



Musashi is gonna one shot him with a wooden sword.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 27, 2015)

Quick question, why did Baiken's ghost/hallucination thing show up while Musashi was farming? I thought he spared his life?

Edit: Also is Iori supposed to be someone historical? Is he going to be sticking around till the final fight? Hes so annoying, kind of want him to get killed off.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 27, 2015)

Where is 328 ?


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 27, 2015)

Its been too long


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 27, 2015)

V said:


> who do you guys think is stronger?



You know who


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 25, 2017)

And I though Berserk was bad in terms of hiatusses.

Is this story completely dead now?


----------



## Toph (Mar 25, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And I though Berserk was bad in terms of hiatusses.
> 
> Is this story completely dead now?



It's dead jim, it's been like six years since Inoue first said that he planned to return to Vagabond. When you realize that he has come up with a new excuse to not re-continue the series every single year-or-so, you'd come to terms with the fact that he'll never resume it and eventually move on.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 25, 2017)

Reminds me that Inoue has been in good terms with Oda. Inoue probably saw One Piece turning into garbage during Dressrosa and stopped fearing he could lead Vagabond to similar outcome


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> It's dead jim, it's been like six years since Inoue first said that he planned to return to Vagabond. When you realize that he has come up with a new excuse to not re-continue the series every single year-or-so, you'd come to terms with the fact that he'll never resume it and eventually move on.


Which is pretty hilarious since he wanted to end it back in 2011. He shoulda just went with that.


----------



## Toph (Mar 25, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> Which is pretty hilarious since he wanted to end it back in 2011. He shoulda just went with that.



He says that, but the story isn't pretty close to the conclusion, really: it's at least 50-75 chapters from reaching that point, and that's if it's rushed. Can you really see Inoue publishing 50 chapters in the next ~10 years?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 25, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> He says that, but the story isn't pretty close to the conclusion, really: it's at least 50-75 chapters from reaching that point, and that's if it's rushed. Can you really see Inoue publishing 50 chapters in the next ~10 years?


It would have been fine at the time with Kojiro running into Musashi and getting clubbed to death, now after the rice paddy arc it's like you say, gonna need another full year of chaps or so.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 25, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> He says that, but the story isn't pretty close to the conclusion, really: it's at least 50-75 chapters from reaching that point, and that's if it's rushed. Can you really see Inoue publishing 50 chapters in the next ~10 years?


Is that really how much content is left from the novel? I heard some time ago that it's on the home stretch.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2017)

Black Mirror said:


> Reminds me that Inoue has been in good terms with Oda. Inoue probably saw One Piece turning into garbage during Dressrosa and stopped fearing he could lead Vagabond to similar outcome



>implying juan  piss wasn't garbage since the beginning


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 1, 2017)

The story could end in like 30 chapters the problem is Musashi will ramble the same thing over and over for at least 15 of those chapters.


----------

